# My Mare is Possibly Pregnant.



## Pitter Patter

Just purchased this little girl a couple of weeks ago. Previous owner wasn't sure if she was pregnant or not. Watched her eating this morning and could swear I saw movement, but is it only wishful thinking? I can't yet get a picture of her udder or her vulva because she kicks anytime I show interest in her belly or back end but will keep trying. She's a bit crabby overall. Don't know if this is her norm or if she is crabby because she is pregnant. I have included some pictures..She is 36" and it wouldn't be her first. If pregnant, she would have been exposed in June sometime.


----------



## pondfire.farm

Welcome, Pitter Patter! I think you will love this forum! I'm pretty new here too and just brought my first mini home several weeks ago. Your mare is pretty as a picture! I've found these good folks to be just that - great folks! So far, I've received a very warm and friendly welcome; gotten great advice and words of encouragment! Just jump on in with questions and comments! 

LeighAnne, aka pondfire


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks! I have been reading everything I can find from this site and others. Wonderful sources of information! I have had a little stallion for almost two years now. He is a doll. But these mares...a whole different thing apparently! Stallion will be getting fixed as soon as this COVID-19 thing clears up.


----------



## Taz




----------



## Taz

oops, not good at this. The pictures above are my mini mare from 2 years ago. I thought she was in foal but she didn't look it at all. The first two pictures were about 6 weeks before foaling, the third about 3 weeks. This wasn't her first foal. I am very much not one of the experts but I would suggest treating her as if she's in foal until you know she isn't.

I do know something about horse behavior though. The crankiness could be her normal but could be her not trusting/knowing you yet. I would only handle her when she was agreeing with it. If she looks away from you at any point when you go towards her, stop and wait till she looks at you again to go closer/ touch her. If she doesn't like you going past her shoulder just lean that way a bit then back off right away until you can start moving a hand back them away. It doesn't normally take very long to get them more comfortable. Treats are always good as a reward every time they let you do something they don't like if you want to go the route too. 

Good luck and welcome to the club of "who gets a pregnant mare during a pandemic" as a friend of mine said to me 3 weeks ago when I got my little rescue. I'm doing foal watch now


----------



## HannaHH

Hey I'm in the exact same boat! I brought Bea home two months ago and I'm convinced now that she's pregnant, her old owner wasn't sure either. The first time I saw those belly movements Bea was kicking at them and seamed very thrown off, I've seen them a couple of times now though and she doesn't care much anymore. My girl is pretty sassy and was definitely unsure about me touching her belly when I first got her, but I groom her almost every day and she's learned to love the attention


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> oops, not good at this. The pictures above are my mini mare from 2 years ago. I thought she was in foal but she didn't look it at all. The first two pictures were about 6 weeks before foaling, the third about 3 weeks. This wasn't her first foal. I am very much not one of the experts but I would suggest treating her as if she's in foal until you know she isn't.
> 
> I do know something about horse behavior though. The crankiness could be her normal but could be her not trusting/knowing you yet. I would only handle her when she was agreeing with it. If she looks away from you at any point when you go towards her, stop and wait till she looks at you again to go closer/ touch her. If she doesn't like you going past her shoulder just lean that way a bit then back off right away until you can start moving a hand back them away. It doesn't normally take very long to get them more comfortable. Treats are always good as a reward every time they let you do something they don't like if you want to go the route too.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the club of "who gets a pregnant mare during a pandemic" as a friend of mine said to me 3 weeks ago when I got my little rescue. I'm doing foal watch now


----------



## Pitter Patter

I am trying to gain her trust bit by bit and can pick up all four feet and brush her down her back and sides but I cannot linger there at all. I quit bringing treats in with me because I am literally mugged by 3 minis when I do and the pushiest is the one pictured and she is bigger and I am 5'. I usually let them come to me on their own terms and then I can see who likes what (other than treats!). This is not to say they don't get any treats...they do, just not all the time, every time like they were used. Last time I ran out of treats she left me and while I was scratching the other two I didn't realize she backed up behind me and kicked me behind the knees. She has improved but just needs time. Just a little nervous about assisting with foaling because of the kicking, but maybe she will be unable or too uncomfortable to care about kicking at the time!


----------



## Taz

Oh, that hurts!
It sounds like you're doing great, you'll get her . I really hope she doesn't need any help foaling.... I have no idea if she will be more willing to be handled while foaling but I know there are great people here who can give you advise about that.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Welcome to the forum Pitter Patter.

Can you try and get a pic from down a her level, standing directly behind and about 5m back ?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Don't worry...When she goes down in labor and starts pushing, she will be too busy to kick.


----------



## MyBarakah

If she's pregnant she wouldn't be very far along. If she's touchy about her udders make it a daily routine of tying her up and rubbing her back in. I like to use treats and reward her for when she will stand and let me feel. 
Here's a Shetland mare that's due soon...they get pretty big before they foal.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Give her some scritches on her tummy when she's tied....slowly moved you hand while scritching back to just in front of her bag. Eventually, she'll actually like it and it will help when she starts developing an udder.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks for all the advice! I wish I had more time to work with her but this darn Northern Michigan weather isn't helping in the least (snow and high winds). I will try to get a better backside picture of her tonight when I get home from work and hopefully be able to tie her up and start working with her more. I have another question though, and it's a silly one....I know she is a miniature horse, but what differentiates a miniature from a Shetland? Is it breeding, size, both? My mare is 36" (The one pictured in previous post). Thanks!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Miniature Horses actually ALL have some Shetland in their background. It's how minis were started. They are a man-made height breed. To be REGISTERED as Shetland they have to be traced back as such via papers and/or DNA testing. You can have a full Shetland measure in at 36" and they can also be registered with AMHR....who have their own requirements.

I should have said this first -- Shetland ARE a BREED of PONY. Minis are a "height breed" only.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Miniature Horses actually ALL have some Shetland in their background. It's how minis were started. They are a man-made height breed. To be REGISTERED as Shetland they have to be traced back as such via papers and/or DNA testing. You can have a full Shetland measure in at 36" and they can also be registered with AMHR....who have their own requirements.
> 
> I should have said this first -- Shetland ARE a BREED of PONY. Minis are a "height breed" only.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thank you so much! It seems like minis come in two basic body shapes--one like a scale model of a full size horse and the other with a "pony" type (short and stubby for lack of better words at the moment!)? Mine seem to be more of the latter.


----------



## Pitter Patter

So I have some pictures I was able to get without getting kicked. What are opinions out there? Is she chubby or pregnant?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Sorry that post got totally messed up when I tried to include pictures! I apologize for the amount of space it took..very embarrassing when I am not very technically literate....


----------



## Jodie

Lol that made me chuckle as it is exactly the kind of thing I would do! 
With the picture from behind, you could try standing quite far back, crouch right down to her level and take the photo like that. Then you can crop it so it’s easier to see. Something like this angle...




Then you can see how her belly is sitting, and not worry about getting a hoof to the head (our little girl was nervous and kicked out a few times when we first got her). Hope this helps!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks! I will try that. Been trying to get just the right shot..Thanks too for the encouragement on the kicking! She has been getting better.Poor girl. First she gets shipped here and then this stranger is getting very personal very fast! I am pretty sure she isn't my only pregnant one either now...I bought three together, well I paid for two and an old girl for free (25 years old). They all came from the same place with the "remote possibility" the one in the photos is pregnant... Maybe I'm just getting paranoid though, but I could swear I saw every one of their bellies moving when they ate. Do their bellies normally move when eating/digesting? I am scared for the well being of the 25 year old if she is. Previous owner does not believe the old one was exposed to their stallion and thinks it is probably not true for the other one as well. How late in their lives can they safely have babies? I suspect they each have had a little one back to back most of their lives. None of them are maidens and had been bought and sold so many times just to be bred. This is hopefully their forever home. I am so attached to all of them now.


----------



## Jodie

Aww sounds like they’re in a good home with you now. 
I don’t know about the safety of older horses in foal as I’m not experienced one little bit when it comes to breeding! Rosie (the one in the picture) was confirmed in foal last month and this will be my first foal, and most likely last! (I say most likely as I have a weakness for taking in rescues, though if I brought any more home I might have a very unhappy husband lol)
With the movement, yes their bellies do move about when they are eating - when we first had suspicions about Rosie I watched her stomach a lot as she ate, but then looked at our gelding, and our Welsh mare who I knew for 100% fact wasn’t in foal and their bellies moved too. 
I know it’s probably not something you’re able to do just yet, but as she becomes more comfortable with you, if you put your hand under her belly just in front of her udder while she’s eating then you may be able to feel movement if she is in foal - that’s how we were able to feel it. It’s different from normal digestive movements and breathing, it was like little thumps in there. 
I’m glad she’s coming around to you. It took a bit with Rosie, but spending lots of time with her (even just hanging out in the field and letting her come to us of her own accord) and positive reinforcement have worked wonders.
Have you considered having an ultrasound done on her?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks Jodie! Unfortunately vets aren't allowed to do anything except dire emergencies right now in Michigan due to COVID-19. So up until this morning I was 99% sure my mare was pregnant. (She's a bit on the chubby side too!) Hmmm.....scratching my head as I sat in paddock for over 3 hrs with them this morning and watched her tease the stallion on the other side of the fence--repeated times! I thought they didn't do that if they are pregnant? I think I got some decent pictures and I will try to upload them here (try being the operative word!). I have two other mares and I thought they might be as well, but maybe just wishful thinking, even though I am scared to death that something might happen to any of them or their foals, should they exist! Getting Foaling kit ready anyway..just in case. Anybody have an opinion? The black/brown and white is my suspect #1. Smaller dark brown mare is my #2.First 4 pics are suspect #1. The other two is suspect #2. Couldn't get anything better from behind yet. She just wasn't having it unfortunately (but she did put her head on my lap and dozed for a few minutes!)


----------



## Taz

I'm going to put my inexperienced opinion out there, no guarantees(I'm sleep deprived and stressed out waiting for mine to decide to pop and need to babble) The closer pic of suspect #1 from behind looks lopsided to me, that would be yes, pregnant. As for teasing your stallion, she could still be in foal. Mine spent 2 days the first week I had her teasing 'dad' who she lives with but is now gelded. She wouldn't let it go any farther than squealing and flirting but I researched it and it has to do with the development (hormones)of the foal and some will do it the whole pregnancy. 

Mine is 21 and been a baby factory her whole life. I was worried about her foaling at that age but was told here that it shouldn't be a problem as long as she's experienced, so I'm thinking you're old girl should be OK.

I'm so happy they are somewhere they will be loved and looked after finally.

Good luck, looking forward to hearing how they do.


----------



## Jodie

I have to agree with Taz, while I’m inexperienced, your girl does look to have the bulge on the one side that my girl has. And yes that’s understandable about the vet, but good that you’re prepared in case some babies should start popping out!
For a bit of fun you could do the ring on the string test on them! We did it each time I was pregnant with my 3 children. Yes it’s just an old wives tale but my daughter insisted trying it on our horses as she had fun with it when I was carrying her little sister. With our 3 other mares and the gelding it stayed still, with Rosie it swung in big circles.


----------



## sandra.howe9

I am thinking (hoping) that I am in the same situation. My little girl Ginger, found her forever home with me 4 weeks ago. She had been running with a stallion for a few months last year so I am expecting her to be in foal. She is looking rather round, I have had horses for over 30 years but foaling would be a first for me so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jodie

Hi Sandra! There’s lots of really useful information pinned at the top of this forum. I too am expecting my first foal so hopefully we all go through this together with happy, healthy mamas and foals at the end of it all! I found this video to be really informative 
While I myself don’t have any experience with mares in foal (thought I’ve pulled out my fair share of lambs as a child lol) there are lots of super knowledgeable people on this forum that I’m sure will be happy to help!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So last night I had a scare with one of my mares (probably not pregnant, but has quite a belly!). I was sitting in a chair in the paddock and the lead mare went and laid down on her side on top of manure pile! Scared me something silly. She didn't get up when I walked over to her. I sat down next to her (uh, yup, in poop). She put her head on my lap and closed her eyes. I could tell she wasn't feeling well. Then she opened her eyes and got startled and jumped up. Then she just slowly ambled about. At first I thought she could be in labor but don't think so now. Until I got a frantic phone call from my boyfriend to tell me she was having a baby! Then he went to get the foaling kit and put on his glasses....then he sees correctly. No baby! So disappointed now. Now I am questioning whether my other mare is even pregnant. If previous owner is correct, she may have been covered "sometime in June." Most days I swear I see belly movement but then the next day she won't even really look pregnant. Her udder hasn't changed much and she is a bit on the chubby side. I did a wee foal test on her a couple of weeks ago, but some of fluid in the vial leaked out and it may have been a false positive. That and she may be too close, I don't know. Here are some pics from when I first got her to now. Any opinions? First pic is of suspect mare the day we got her, then a couple of weeks ago. Then her udder last month and then now. Last one is the pic of the little mare my boyfriend thought was foaling out today.


----------



## Jodie

Her teats look fuller in the second picture for sure!


----------



## Taz

I still think one of the earlier pictures of the pinto looked like a lopsided belly(pregnant). Is she trusting you o the point where yuo can stand with your arms around her belly and jiggle it a bit to maybe feel some movement? Some of them have lots of movement and or big bellies, some don't. Have any of your three spent regular time(every 3 weeks about) teasing your stud? I'd keep watching in case. This is hard enough to go through when you know, I can only imagine how hard it is when you're guessing.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I still think one of the earlier pictures of the pinto looked like a lopsided belly(pregnant). Is she trusting you o the point where yuo can stand with your arms around her belly and jiggle it a bit to maybe feel some movement? Some of them have lots of movement and or big bellies, some don't. Have any of your three spent regular time(every 3 weeks about) teasing your stud? I'd keep watching in case. This is hard enough to go through when you know, I can only imagine how hard it is when you're guessing.


Thanks! Still guessing! Pretty sure pinto IS pregnant. I must spend hours just watching her belly and I do see a lot of activity. She hasn't bagged up. I think she has some time to go yet. My 25 year old mare, I don't think is pregnant. My dark brown mare is still unknown and she's not telling! Only the old girl will let me manipulate her tummy for a feel. Just putting my camera underneath the two suspects or lightly putting my hand on belly is taking a very real risk of getting a kick or bite. They are coming around, but on their own time! Funny thing, but they will put their heads in my hands or lap and doze but don't go near that belly!! So, we are preparing for whatever may come and hoping for the best.


----------



## Taz

I've known animals(and lots of people,lol) who don't want their belly touched when they're pregnant but don't mind it the rest of the time.....just a thought. Good luck!!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I've known animals(and lots of people,lol) who don't want their belly touched when they're pregnant but don't mind it the rest of the time.....just a thought. Good luck!!!! Keep us posted


I am so happy! My little pinto mare is most definitely pregnant! That baby is dancing a jig in there! She is now letting me feel her belly for the kicks and rolling about! I can see it plain as day now too. She hasn't been wide but is carrying pretty low tonight. Previous owner has just told me she is expecting two foals at the end of this month. I am wondering if the same stallion may have covered my girl and might be due about the same time. Having trouble uploading new photo. I am worried about a baby and our electric fence a bit. Should I put ribbon on it so baby can see it a little better? It's a bit of a nasty zap because we have had quite an increase in predators like coyotes and fox lately. I also have my little stallion with all the girls because of larger horse going after him. The little mares give him no end of grief but he seems much more relaxed and of course, happier! He is definitely the lowest on the pecking order. Should I remove him when baby is coming? He respects all of them and knows his place. I don't think he would do anything, and I don't think the lead mare will even let him close (she likely isn't pregnant and not the one I'm worried about just yet. She is VERY bossy and runs the show!)


----------



## Taz

Oh that's so exciting!!!!!!
The vet told me foals don't see well at all the first couple of days, turn out only on solid fencing absolutely no electric. Do you have an area you could put something else up? After that I would say yes, put some bright ribbon on the electric.
I don't know what your stallion will be like with a new foal but I've read horror stories about foals being killed by sweet quiet geldings, freaked me out. He probably will breed her on her foal heat if they're together, then you get to do this all over again next year .
Looking forward to pics and updates


----------



## Pitter Patter

Wasn't planning on any babies and only have electric fencing, but we do have a very large shed with a doorway. We are in process of fixing that up for the birth and for as long as we can keep them in there. So, my next question is do I have to keep the other two mares away after the birth too? Can they be near the laboring mare at all? Do I just watch everyone's behavior. My only other option is to put the others with my larger male animals including a Welsh Cobb gelding, 2 male llamas, and a 300 pound goat. My little stallion can go with the others as that's where he was for quite some time although the Cobb and goat give him grief sometimes. But the mares with the Cobb? I don't know if that would be dangerous or not.I hope to keep the mares together if possible. I might have a willing neighbor, but they have a couple of quarter horses in one enclosure with a run in. I have seen video of wild horses having foals with the herd around and mares protecting her. Does this happen with domestic horses at all? I am so nervous!


----------



## Taz

The shed sounds like a great idea!! Out of the wind/rain and very safe for a little one's first couple of days. I don't think mares are an issue especially if they know each other and get along well first. I would keep the mare and foal separate for the first couple of days until the little one knows who mom is and is steady on his/her feet then put them out with the mares and watch, the mares should act as aunts/nannies. If she foals with the other mares around she might want to go off on her own or might want the safety of having them around, I wouldn't worry about the mares much. Please if any of the pros disagree say so!! 

Do you have any way of monitoring her? Have a look at foalapp.com, it might help you. The data in my mare's stall isn't very good but I'm putting it on her tonight in the hope of having some less stress at night.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thank you! A little less stress now! I will look into the foal app and see if it would work here. I think we have a little bit more time. It's weird because today she doesn't even look very pregnant, just the usual mini belly. My farrier was just out and and wasn't sure either way either! But then I saw a lot of belly kicking. She looks "slab sided" possibly? But last night she looked very pregnant and lots of movement.


----------



## Taz

Oh, if the foalapp works for you you don't need to get they're pouch. A ziplock bag and duct tape worked for me.
If she stays slab sided I'd watch her closely


----------



## Pitter Patter

The only problems I foresee with the foal app is I don't have extra phones and the phone I do have is not particularly well suited. I am now thinking of buying a good quality wireless baby monitor that has night vision capability. Has anyone done this? I know it's not the same as an alarm and I would still lose sleep but at least I wouldn't be running around in the dark (and my vision is getting worse at night as I get older!).


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, still certain my girl is pregnant and that baby doesn't give his/her mama a break! Very active little one! She is starting to bag up, but nothing like the photos I have seen on this site yet. Not sure how close we are. Took some days off starting tomorrow through the 26th.Praying something happens then because time off is hard to get this days (I work in health care setting). I have a pretty stupid question though...when a mare bags up, is the udder area in front of the teats or behind? In front is getting bigger so I'm thinking in front. She is slowly more responsive to me. I spend hours with them almost every day (minus days of pouring rain). She now lets me gently put my hand on her sides and belly but she watches me (not quite trusting fully yet!). There is no way I can get better pictures or even see the udder personally (I use cell phone to see what's down there). I can't see anything much from side, and she won't let me lift her tail too much). She is getting a little more affectionate and comes to me on her own now, which didn't happen before. So hopefully she'll allow me near enough to watch the foaling,and jump in if necessary, IF I am home when it happens! So excited and trying very hard to be patient! My other mare, if pregnant, would be a month or more away. She just refuses to pee for me to test..LOL! She has a very round, hard belly and is constantly moving and twitching so hard to see if a baby is in her future! I am going to try to post a picture, but no promises and I apologize in advance if something goes goofy.


----------



## Pitter Patter

And again I screwed up with the pictures! Sorry! The 5th photo down and the last two are from my other mare. The rest are from the mare I know to be pregnant. Any thoughts on how she is progressing? Thanks!


----------



## Taz

Oh!!! I hope she gets it together and you are off when she has the little one! The swelling in front of her udder/teats is edema, perfectly normal, might go away(move back) as her udder develops or stay till she foals. I always think it looks like the teats are in the middle or slightly to the front once the udder is developed. 
Good for you spending the time she needs with her and building trust! It's going to pay off when she foals.
Hopefully she's at least looked at the book and will give you definite signs about what's going on. Looking forward to updates


----------



## Taz

That makes more sense. Don't worry about messing the pictures up.
She's going to get a lot more udder before she's done IF she's following the book. Keep an eye on whether it goes up and down through the day or stays. If it stays you're supposed to be getting close. My little one has it stay for up to 3 days then it goes away, she's never even looked at the book as far as I can tell. No idea what she's doing and my vet just laughed at me when I asked him


----------



## Pitter Patter

Edema? Oh boy, do we have a ways to go then!So much for a baby on my vacation  Previous owner thinks this is probably her 3rd baby. Birth and death are always inconvenient, unfortunately!


----------



## Taz

I've learned not to even try to figure their timing out. She might get ready fast, might not. The book says 2-6 weeks after they start developing an udder so maybe....... she's doing something at least
Enjoy your holiday and try to get some extra sleep while you can, haha.
Isn't feeling that little one dance around the best? I gave my mare a hug tonight and the little one went for a run


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Do you have any idea when she may have been possibly bred ? From the pictures at the start of your thread to the latest ones, I don't see a great deal of change. For a mare that has had two previous foals, she should be much wider, unless she was bred at the end of last breeding season. ??

Dont wanna sound like the party pooper , just my honest opinion


----------



## Pitter Patter

No worries, Ryan! I am beginning to think the same thing actually! There is A LOT of baby movement but that's about all. Owner could be wrong about when she was covered. I guess time will tell. Still very much guessing on the other mare too. Just don't know, but am a little disappointed in that I have to ask for vacation time so early. So now I am on vacation for 6 days and most likely will miss the birthing if it is next month... Had a long evening yesterday. Coyotes were close by with their bone chilling howling at around 8 PM but it was still very much light out. Hung out there with my little ones for hours with one of my dogs. Usually they hate our dogs but I they allowed him to stay and hang out. This would be why I have 6 strands of electric fencing and not a solid fence like I would prefer. Thinking about putting one of the male llamas with them once he decides he 's not going to mount everything in sight (and he was gelded young!). He shows a strong tendency to be a guard llama. Anyone have any thoughts besides a gun to keep coyotes out? (I also have a very impulsive ADHD 16 year old that would make gun ownership dangerous!). Ryan, may I ask how you fared during the fires there?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

She very well could be pregnant and treating her as if she is, is the best thing to do. As you said her previous owner may have missed a later covering, so maybe shes just alot further behind than thought.

We dont have coyotes here, but my neighbour does have Llamas in with his sheep and lambs to protect them from foxes. I can understand why you would want to be near your animals when they are howling like they do, very scary !!! i hope they leave your animals alone  We were ok in the fires, where I live, but other parts of the country really suffered, especially our wildlife. It was really sad to watch something, as horrific as it was, go on for so long. 
Good thing is , we have had more rain this year so far than the previous two years, so hopefully we dont get a repeat again this summer.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan, this has nothing to do with horses....I went to Melbourne years ago and it was perhaps one of the best experiences of my life! Got to interact with Kangaroos (and had my camera "stolen" by one!). Wonderful experience of holding a wombat (such sweet creatures) and watch penguins return in the evening on the beach. Glad you were ok with the fires. So horrible to watch without anything we can do.


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Pitter Patter said:


> The only problems I foresee with the foal app is I don't have extra phones and the phone I do have is not particularly well suited. I am now thinking of buying a good quality wireless baby monitor that has night vision capability. Has anyone done this? I know it's not the same as an alarm and I would still lose sleep but at least I wouldn't be running around in the dark (and my vision is getting worse at night as I get older!).



We used two baby monitors, and they worked great!!! My husband and I took turns watching her, which was a good thing. Sally's foaling took less than five minutes, and hubby had to break the sac. This all happened before I could get my boots on and get out there! Blessings for a healthy baby!


----------



## Kristin

I am using a baby monitor and it is working well for me.... I got it inexpensively at Wal-Mart... Only $50. It has night vision, but was a bit fuzzy, so I leave a small light above my girls stall at night.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

I used a camera set up with Marewatchers. It made a HUGE difference because you could watch the camera from anywhere and there is actually a Facebook page that you can post on and get help watching so you can sleep. So I became good friends with a couple people which allowed me many more hrs of sleep than I’d have gotten without it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Pitter Patter said:


> Ryan, this has nothing to do with horses....I went to Melbourne years ago and it was perhaps one of the best experiences of my life! Got to interact with Kangaroos (and had my camera "stolen" by one!). Wonderful experience of holding a wombat (such sweet creatures) and watch penguins return in the evening on the beach. Glad you were ok with the fires. So horrible to watch without anything we can do.



I am glad you had a great time here, hope you got your camera back ? Were you down at Phillip Island for the Penguins ? Thats about an hours drive from me.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Hi Ryan! I did get the camera back but broken. It was one my dad got in Germany in the 40's and was an excellent camera. Film got exposed so was minus a few pictures. Even so, it was kind of funny. Eventually the kangaroo lost interest and dropped it. I didn't argue about it when he grabbed it. Just glad I didn't have it strapped to my neck! I decided best not to take on a heavy weight natural boxer. Yes, I think it was Phillip Island. Beautiful area!


----------



## Pitter Patter

I think I will be getting the baby monitor. We have a large shed with no door as a run-in shelter. It is pretty cozy. I don't know if she will have the foal inside or out because I don't want to keep her in lock down for maybe a month? She should be due very soon, but like all the other girls, she's not telling! If I can tell it is closer I will put up a gate or something to keep others out and her in. So, what is the usual preference of the mare during nice weather (although it doesn't look promising for that here!)-do they like inside or out during foaling? I am so nervous! This will be at least her 3rd. No udder change. She's getting more clingy with me than usual, but then I haven't had her too long and maybe she's just bonding more. She is also getting a little more used to me touching her a lot all over, except the ears, which she despises more than anything! She is even cooperating with udder picture taking now. I used to get kicked, then threatened to get kicked, then the "evil eye". Now if it bugs her she just steps away.


----------



## Taz

Sounds like she's going to be comfortable with you around once she foals, that's great!!
I have no idea how you're set up there, this is just an idea. Could you put temporary step in posts (or something like that) with a strand of electric tape(really easy to see) from the sides of the shed to make a small turn out area in front of the shed? You could put all 3 girls in there at night with access to the shed. A baby monitor inside and one outside so you can keep an eye on all of them. If you see anything happening you can put Snickers in and leave the other two out in front so she's not alone but has her own space. You could start doing it any time and then they would all be used to the set up in case you're having more than one foal. You can get solar fencers that would work well for that as long as it's not all trees there and your perimeter fence would still keep other critters away from them. 

What are the names of the other two?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Hi Taz. Any baby yet? The other two are Cottontail (24-25 years old) and Pepper or Peppers (about 12). So Snickers appears visibly pregnant. Pepper MAY be pregnant as well but I can't tell. She rarely stands still enough to watch for movement.
The dry lot they are in isn't terribly big. I leave for work very early and am gone about 10 hrs per day. Foal really wasn't in the plans, but babies come when it's time and not when when we're ready, right?! I have a 16 year old at home full time now due to school closures so he has promised to check on her a few times a day. I think you are right. Maybe two baby cams would be best. I am not so sure it would be very safe for my old girl (Cottontail) as Pepper is the boss and chases her off often and it might limit her ability to escape easily. Currently my little Stallion is also there, but will be moved back with male animals the closer we get to baby's arrival. The girls seem to learned to love the little guy (except for Pepper, who only seems to like Snickers!). Never thought I'd be social planning with equines! Crossing my fingers that I will recognize the signs of labor in time and can just corral Snickers in the shed and portion it off with a temporary stall or just close the others out of it, but that leaves them out in the weather. Also wondering if everyone puts a foal blanket on after birth or only in cooler weather? I bought 3 in different sizes, not sure what baby or babies needs will be. Also, wrapping or braiding the tail. Which is best during labor for the mare? She doesn't like to be fussed with much.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Pitter Patter said:


> Hi Ryan! I did get the camera back but broken. It was one my dad got in Germany in the 40's and was an excellent camera. Film got exposed so was minus a few pictures. Even so, it was kind of funny. Eventually the kangaroo lost interest and dropped it. I didn't argue about it when he grabbed it. Just glad I didn't have it strapped to my neck! I decided best not to take on a heavy weight natural boxer. Yes, I think it was Phillip Island. Beautiful area!



How is your mare coming along? has there been any other changes ?


----------



## Taz

Nope, no baby yet but she's another day closer, hahaha.

Your girls sound wonderful 

It sounds like you've got a plan and she's going to be watched. She has done this before and knows what she's doing, it would be much more of a problem if she didn't know what a baby was or what to do with it. If you have baby cams up you will be watching her through the night and that's when they normally have them. None of that will really help with the stress and worry until the little one is on the ground but you care and are doing everything that can be done to make sure everything goes well, that's all anyone can do.

I had great results using a waterproof dog coat as a foal blanket. I think they can have them on as long as it's not really warm, they don't regulate their body temp well in the beginning. I'm planning on putting one on at least at night. If anyone thinks I'm wrong on that please say so .


----------



## Taz

Any changes? Is the edema getting bigger?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Theresalittle moredema, but not much else has changed. I think her vulva is a little more relaxed. I think baby is already in position, or at least not sitting sideways. Some days you'd swear she wasn't pregnant but other days she looks really big. I have seen baby make her jolt in pain in her back and it looked painful. but then she's ok in just a few minutes (poor girl, I remember those jarring kicks etc towards the end!) My girls and my stallion are getting along so well and I never thought that would happen! When I came out to feed them this morning, they were all laying out in the sun together taking a nice snooze! I may end up with another baby next year, but it's the first time I have seen my little guy happy!


----------



## Taz

Oh that's wonderful!!!!
I think she's going to have it sooner than later but that could just be wishful thinking.
Really who could mind another baby or two next year. The waiting and worrying is nasty but the foals are so wonderful you're not going to believe it, so much better than you can imagine.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz, how is your girl doing? Any little one yet? I'm still playing the waiting game. Not much change in udder development and last night she didn't look very pregnant, but baby was dancing! I am hoping she has it soon! The suspense is horrible. Poor thing thinks I'm crazy. I just talk to her and brush her a lot. I don't have much to say, but ask her when it's coming, what the sex is, and has she thought about names! I just want her used to my voice so I don't panic her so much when I come running in all excited...I can see by her face, she indeed thinks I am loopy but she seems to like it at the same time. Unfortunately she doesn't seem to be sharing my excitement! I think she may be one of the lucky females of this world that don't show a whole lot. Previous owner didn't know any history of what she like pregnant as she came with two young ones in tow already, a colt and a filly.


----------



## Taz

I'm pretty sure mine thinks I'm crazy too. I've been begging and bribing but it's not working. She took almost everything back again this weekend. Might have been starting the udder up again this morning but I'm not getting too excited about it....yet. No they don't seem to get too excited about it, too bad, they might hurry it along if they were. 

I've decided Tilly is having a chestnut pinto filly. Haha, gotta have something to think about at 2am when she's just standing there eating. I've come up with a couple of names but I'm waiting to see what fits, have you gotten any yet?

I think you'll find she'll be super focused on the foal in the beginning and not worry about you unless she's a protective mama and keeps her away from everyone for the first few days. If she's protective when you do get up to them try to keep the foal between you, it will keep her calmer and you safer. I am still pulling for you being there for the birth so you'll get lots of hands on with the little one right away.


----------



## Pitter Patter

I keep thinking about what Snickers' baby will look like. I think it will be spotted like her but maybe brown? I am having such a hard time with a name. I told Snickers she better help name her baby, it is HERS by all rights! She doesn't seem too concerned. I have one name in mind only at this time and it's from a song. I don't think it would fit either. But who knows? Think I'll have to pull out my big baby name book. I'm afraid to jinx it. Snickers actually let me feel her belly lightly and I did touch the udder but she swung her head around at me.At least it wasn't her feet! Not going to force it. Although i should tell her to hold off on having kids! One of my kids is giving me so much grief lately...LOL. Anyway, for a while I thought she would be ready but I have a sense it might be next week earliest. Oh I do think she is going to be very protective. I am going to try not to get between them, that's for sure! I want her to raise her baby, but be used to me. I think they learn better manners from their momma and other horses than from people.


----------



## Taz

Haha, I'm useless with names, I google names and try to find something that works. Tilly doesn't seem to care either when I give her ideas on it. LOL!

I absolutely agree, they learn so much more and better from mom and the rest of the herd. Yes, they are absolutely theirs and not ours. I was mostly meaning for when he/she is born for you being able to check him/her over and for the kissing you're going to want to do after, as you're allowed. Oh that's the best!!!!! 

That's so funny, I was picturing her having a bay or buckskin pinto.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Haha, I'm useless with names, I google names and try to find something that works. Tilly doesn't seem to care either when I give her ideas on it. LOL!
> 
> I absolutely agree, they learn so much more and better from mom and the rest of the herd. Yes, they are absolutely theirs and not ours. I was mostly meaning for when he/she is born for you being able to check him/her over and for the kissing you're going to want to do after, as you're allowed. Oh that's the best!!!!!
> 
> That's so funny, I was picturing her having a bay or buckskin pinto.


I have a huge book called "A World of Baby Names" that I have enjoyed using for the last 22 years for my kids first and then fur babies. I love it. It has 30,000 entries based on countries, etc plus meanings. That will give me something to puruse through in bed tonight--but hopefully I won't get much sleep if something miraculous happens! And Snickers isn't saying if she knows if it's a little colt or a filly. Big Secret. Maybe THAT should be the baby's name...LOL. It's terribly hot and humid today with thunderstorms expected tonight. Oh, and I love kissing my ponies right on the nose. I was surprised, they actually seem to like it! (I know others may say be very careful because they could head butt or bite, but I am careful and quick!). I must be crazy, but I love the smell of horses and it puts me in a happy place. I think they like it because I am down at their level, appear more vulnerable than oppressing, and I think it's how they often check each other out.) I learned this from my llamas, as llamas naturally fear humans' hands and are suspicious, but they will always greet you nose to nose pretty happily. So I hope someday to be able to do the same with baby (of course that would be up to baby and probably mama too!). I think they are gaining trust with me every time I am with them as they often put their heads on lap after I stroke them under the chin and talk with them for a bit. It's the best feeling in the world! Now I am prattling on, sorry. I hope Tilley cooperates soon too!


----------



## Taz

I'm starting to think Snickers is going to get there first, Tilly is not cooperating at all. That doesn't of course mean she can't have it any time. AAAAHHHHH!!!!

My colt(2 now) was kissed on his nose from moment one and LOVES it. It doesn't stand still for anything but will for kisses.


----------



## Pitter Patter

I just don't know. I hope it's not tonight. We are expecting some pretty nasty thunderstorms in a couple of hours and throughout the night.I have some pictures to share to get opinions I don't see much change in her udder at all really but 


I feel like she is getting closer. So the race is on, is it? LOL. First I am going to apologize for my ineptness in getting pictures uploaded properly, but also because the vulva shots were between tail swishes.


----------



## Taz

You have nothing to apologize for. 
Except for her having no udder yet she looks close to me but remember I've been thinking Tilly was 'close' for at least 6 weeks now. Of course some don't get an udder, it's enough to put you in the looney bin.


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> . I must be crazy, but I love the smell of horses and it puts me in a happy place.


Nope, you are a normal horse person!  I love the smell of horses, it always puts me in a good mood too.


----------



## buckskinRoan

Hi guys. I’m really not trying to hijack this post in anyway! I am new ! I cannot figure out for the life of me how to upload photos on my posts, but it’s working on other people’s, so i’m wondering if anyone can help me figure out if my mini is pregnant or if she just needs a diet, or maybe both? She is pretty big. We got her in october, not sure if she’s been exposed to studs but was in with a bunch of minis. Her udder is a lot different than our other minis udder, and she is a lot wider set. I hope someone can let me know !


----------



## Pitter Patter

I'm not the best one to tell you either way as I am new to this pregnant mini thing myself. I really can't tell if she is pregnant or obese. As far as I can tell in the standing photo she looks pretty nice, so if it's just her belly I would lean towards pregnant. But as far as what I am hearing from the experienced folks on this site, treat her as if she IS pregnant just to be safe. Have you seen any movement? Ryan on this site has told me to take a photo of her from behind a bit and at her level so you can see if both sides are even or not. And by the way, I know I have accidentally "hijacked" threads without meaning to and your photos loaded beautifully (not all over the place or numerous duplicates like mine usually are!). Keep us posted. Some of us have been on "baby watch" for what seems like forever! We could use some company


----------



## Pitter Patter

Hey BuckskinRoan, my mare's photos are just up a couple of messages. In comparing them, your mare looks a lot like mine from the side and I know mine is pregnant, unless she has aliens or one HUGE parasite! LOL But then again, mine has a little extra weight on her too. Sorry, not much help!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Any news yet, Taz? or is Tilley holding out on you like Snickers is on me?! This morning before work Snickers hardly looks pregnant anymore. Udder is the same. But her vulva is pretty swollen. She won't let me check any closer on that end though. She looks miserable and is keeping her ears pinned back. She is irritable with the other horses, except for my stallion. They hated each other at first! Crossing my fingers for this weekend!!


----------



## Taz

I think you're getting closer than I am. Tillys either going to give me no warning or it's going to be very fast, I can just feel it. Otherwise it's going to be a while more, 10 weeks today since she started an udder, no changes since last Wed. Snickers is doing lots of changes, come on baby this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I think you're getting closer than I am. Tillys either going to give me no warning or it's going to be very fast, I can just feel it. Otherwise it's going to be a while more, 10 weeks today since she started an udder, no changes since last Wed. Snickers is doing lots of changes, come on baby this weekend!!!!!


I think they will both go quickly and maybe surprise us both! I think Snickers is waiting for me to just leave her alone!


----------



## Taz

I think you're right but could they hurry up already?!?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Earlier today I would have said Snickers is getting closer. She had trouble clamping her tail down and even let me look at her vulva! (pink not red). But I just got back in from checking on her and she's back to refusing me look at her much. I just don't know. Then I got a message from previous owner who asked me how I figured out she is pregnant and about when she's due?! She originally told me she may have been pasture bred in June. Now I am confused. Ugh.


----------



## Taz

Oh poor you!! Don't believe anything the previous owner told you .
If she's not clamping her tail yay! Would she not let you check if it was still loose or had it tightened up again?


----------



## Pitter Patter

She let me lift her tail up and to the side without issue today. Instead of clamping tail down she did a quick side step so her butt would be close to the wall. Stinker. I feel kinda bad for "violating" her this way all the time. I just keep telling her I wouldn't have to do this if she'd just give me some sort of general idea when baby might come! LOL


----------



## Taz

If she lets you do it and can't clamp her tail down get excited about it happening soon.
I know, if I was Tilly I'd have kicked me in the head every time I came near her by now. They put up with us so well ❤


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> They put up with us so well ❤


I was reading something online today and this stuck out to me.....Horses could kill us when ever they wanted and yet they don't. I had never really though about it that way...


----------



## Taz

Yes, they could, even the little ones, most people never realize that. Horses are incredibly kind gentle creatures.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Wow. So glad I didn't read this earlier today (or maybe I should have!). I was brushing my 25 year old mare this morning. I just sit in the middle of the paddock on a stool and they come take turns for kisses, cuddling, scratches, brushing, whatever, at their own pace. Then I can see how the mother to be is doing too. Anyway, off on a tangent here....So this cutie pie lets me brush and cuddle. Then she turns and backs up to me carefully and sat on my lap!! She literally planted her hiney on my lap and lifted her hind legs. I thought, OMG--so glad my larger horse never did this! I eased her off and she did it again! Goofball! I think she feels comfortable now!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Any luck last night, Taz?


----------



## Taz

No luck.
Your old girl sounds WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taz

Don't give up hope....well, I kind of am too but I KNOW they can't stay pregnant forever.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pretty sure Snickers will stay pregnant forever!


----------



## Taz

I'm pretty sure Tilly will too!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> No luck.
> Your old girl sounds WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She is wonderful, thanks! She looks pretty sad and every day of her 25 years! Oh, but I adore her so! Previous owner gave her to me when I purchased Snickers and another one, Pepper. Kind of Buy two, get one free deal! She is so mellow and compliant and just knows what to do. She's my little love. I have a picture of her on my lap, but unfortunately since she was on my lap at the time it's mostly just a real close up of her behind and back!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, tonight previous owner of Snickers says they were exposed off and on all last summer! Ugh! I could be waiting, and waiting, and waiting.....I hope Tilley has hers soon so I can live vicariously!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> So, tonight previous owner of Snickers says they were exposed off and on all last summer! Ugh! I could be waiting, and waiting, and waiting.....I hope Tilley has hers soon so I can live vicariously!


Oh jeez! Well hopefully she got bred nearer the beginning of last summer so you don’t have to wait too much longer! And yes Tilly we’re all waiting on you!!


----------



## Taz

No baby yet.

Oh PitterPatter how frustrating! At least she's finally 'remembered' and you don't have to worry Snickers is overdue and something's wrong. I did notice the they snuck in there though instead of just her. Did you get your camera up?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> No baby yet.
> 
> Oh PitterPatter how frustrating! At least she's finally 'remembered' and you don't have to worry Snickers is overdue and something's wrong. I did notice the they snuck in there though instead of just her. Did you get your camera up?


Not yet. I am trying to figure out the Alexa Echo thingamajig first and figure I'm not in a huge hurry. My boyfriend just spent several days putting up chain link fence for dogs and I couldn't in good conscience ask him to do another chore for me right away...hopefully soon though. It's funny though, my teenage son has been a bit of a nightmare lately and thinks the cameras are to spy on him!  LOL


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, a bit worried now as Snickers' precious cargo isn't moving very much the last 2 days. But at least it is still moving....I hope it's only resting!


----------



## Taz

There is less room to move as they get bigger, I wouldn't worry yet. Of course you're going to worry, I would/am too but I don't know that that's a problem. Do any of the pros have an opinion?
Haha, use the cameras to spy on your son after foaling, he just gave you a great idea  .


----------



## elizabeth.conder

It’s normal for the foal to move less towards the end. There is less room and often it’s a way for them to prepare for foaling. Doesn’t always happen till right before and sometimes a long time before. I had a mare this year that the foal was trying to beat its way out until the last day or two and then another that I didn’t feel hardly any movement for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Jodie

Elizabeth, how are your little foals doing? I’m sure all us expectant grandmothers would love to see some pictures! I know I sure would lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Jodie said:


> Elizabeth, how are your little foals doing? I’m sure all us expectant grandmothers would love to see some pictures! I know I sure would lol



Hahahaha! They are doing great. Growing like weeds.


----------



## Jodie

Oh my goodness, they are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Aww, so cute!!! I can't wait to meet Squirt's wee one!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Thanks! I’m definitely enjoying them! And I think the black colt, Onyx, will be staying around and becoming a future show horse...hopefully


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ok everyone....I need some opinions, ideas, etc. Pepper is unknown whether she is expecting or not. Treating as though she is, just in case. So in taking some photos of udders tonight I noticed some things I hadn't before on her and wondering if I should be concerned? This is the first time I have been able to get a side view shot of udder area (another website asks photos be taken from side, but of course sometimes that's a bad angle too!). So I took this to see what maybe I can't see with my eyes very well. Firstly, is she kind of bagging up? It looks like it behind her teets, instead of edema in front of them. I had to look close! Anyway, I enlarged the photo and was horrified to see criss-cross markings on inside of thigh and most of the hair looks to be missing. Also, some white dots show up on the photo that I didn't see otherwise. I can't tell if these are on her or photo irregularities and they have me concerned. The rest of her coats is absolutely gorgeous black (with brown undertones) and silky soft. Could these marks be her scratching vigorously, perhaps cutting herself?! I see to lines that look red like blood to me. We are having quite a miserable year of mosquitos, gnats, bees, flies. I get most of them in traps, but can't get them all. Could the bugs be causing so much hair loss and itching? Or does it look more serious? The second picture is of Pepper's teets when she arrived here in March. Third one is of udder today. And of course, the all important question, does anyone think she is pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So I took a look at Pepper this morning. Got kicked in the process too  . It looks like much of what I was looking at in the photo is part photo (and photo taker too!) But still wondering, does that look like her udder in the first photo? the second is when she got here in March and the third was yesterday. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Taz

I'm so sorry you got kicked! She doesn't know how lucky she is yet .
The picture from her side looks like she could have had more of an udder when you got her, maybe not weaned from her last foal until a little before moving? It's really hard to tell about udder development in the picture from yesterday, I don't know how anyone gets good pictures! Have you seen her flirting at all with your stud? I would think if she wasn't in foal she would be showing you something especially when she first moved in and when they were first out together. If she has bushes she can scratch between her back legs on that's probably all you're seeing on her thighs, mine love it when they get the chance once the bugs are out.


----------



## MerMaeve

Ouch, sorry you got kicked! Are you badly hurt?


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Ouch, sorry you got kicked! Are you badly hurt?


No, thanks! My fault for getting personal (I was feeling inside of Pepper's thigh to make sure it was ok because it was difficult to see last night and I was worried) and I let my guard down and she nailed me. She only got my right thumb/hand. Still a tad tender but it should feel better by tomorrow.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Going to try this again. I think I have a better set of pics taken tonight of both Snickers and Pepper. What do you think? How far along is Snickers and Is Pepper pregnant? LOL, From top left to bottom right: Pepper's udder 6/22/20; Snickers tonight side view (hardly looks pregnant)6/22/20; Pepper side view 6/22/20; Snicker's under udder (getting a little bigger...); Pepper under udder (appears a little more swelling-edema and udder); Snickers udder 6/22/20. I can see peppers teet in the first photo. Can't see Snickers. She's a little bigger in stature. With the mood they are all in today I didn't dare press my luck and try for further back on the last pic!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I'm so sorry you got kicked! She doesn't know how lucky she is yet .
> The picture from her side looks like she could have had more of an udder when you got her, maybe not weaned from her last foal until a little before moving? It's really hard to tell about udder development in the picture from yesterday, I don't know how anyone gets good pictures! Have you seen her flirting at all with your stud? I would think if she wasn't in foal she would be showing you something especially when she first moved in and when they were first out together. If she has bushes she can scratch between her back legs on that's probably all you're seeing on her thighs, mine love it when they get the chance once the bugs are out.


The first pic was taken yesterday. She didn't arrive like that. Previous owner does not believe she is pregnant. Maybe sympathy symptoms? Is that even possible?! Would she show like this if only one month pregnant from my stallion? All three of my girls teased him for a week or so and then stopped.


----------



## Jodie

I’m going to hazard a guess and say that Snickers and Rosie are at about the same stage, which doesn’t help much as I don’t know when Rosie was bred haha but I have had her for just over 9 months now. Pepper I really don’t know. Sympathy symptoms are apparently a thing - I had my vet out to preg check my Pintaloosa rescue and the vet said she was open. She even had a lopsided belly and “milk” that was easily expressed. I’ll attach some pictures and I’m sure you can see why I really thought she might be pregnant! My vet said it could be a false pregnancy or sympathy for Rosie. It’s really wild because I think she truly looked like she was in foal.
The first pic is the day she arrived, the second and third pics are when we thought she was pregnant, and the fourth is now. The udder pictures are over the course of a couple weeks. Her udder has since gone back to how it looked in the left side picture of the first udder pic. I’m not trying to dishearten you about Pepper or anything, it’s very possible she is pregnant, I just thought I’d share my experience with false/sympathy pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Taz

Can you get a blood test done on Pepper? I think she looks more pregnant than Snickers in the side view but that could just be she's had more foals. Her udder looks saggy around her teats, again ?????. Until she starts getting some filling it's a guess. I have another little mare (don't ask there are more around here than I normally will admit to  ) who came from a feed lot out of a breeding herd. Her teats were long and hanging last fall when she moved in and this week are more tucked up with hanging skin around them. She's a hand me down from someone I know who had a stud on the property but swears she was never near him. She was there for two years, no babies. She doesn't look pregnant at all, I've seen her in season but I saw her belly dancing a few days ago. I THINK it was just a horse fly but her whole belly was jumping up and down. She's hard to catch and don't even try touching her teats so I'm doing a wait and see like you are with Pepper. I do think there's a good chance Pepper is in foal. The previous owner has gone from no to maybe to she was exposed on and off, I wouldn't trust what she says. I'm going to guess Pepper is pregnant and they both are on track for July/August babies and hiding it well. Absolutely no guarantees!! I thought Tilly was going to foal a month or more ago and now I'm thinking she could be about the same as your girls but showing A LOT. We should start a baby pool for date and sex on all of them!

I wasn't really worried that this other mare could be until I saw the pictures of Peppers udder and you said it had changed to that . There can sometimes be a bit of filling or clear liquid right after they catch but it goes away quickly, it's not normal to see any changes for months after breeding.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I’m going to hazard a guess and say that Snickers and Rosie are at about the same stage, which doesn’t help much as I don’t know when Rosie was bred haha but I have had her for just over 9 months now. Pepper I really don’t know. Sympathy symptoms are apparently a thing - I had my vet out to preg check my Pintaloosa rescue and the vet said she was open. She even had a lopsided belly and “milk” that was easily expressed. I’ll attach some pictures and I’m sure you can see why I really thought she might be pregnant! My vet said it could be a false pregnancy or sympathy for Rosie. It’s really wild because I think she truly looked like she was in foal.
> The first pic is the day she arrived, the second and third pics are when we thought she was pregnant, and the fourth is now. The udder pictures are over the course of a couple weeks. Her udder has since gone back to how it looked in the left side picture of the first udder pic. I’m not trying to dishearten you about Pepper or anything, it’s very possible she is pregnant, I just thought I’d share my experience with false/sympathy pregnancy symptoms.


That's totally crazy! I would have thought by those pictures your Pintaloosa was absolutely pregnant!! I have wondered if Pepper is or isn't pregnant from the day I got her in March. Until just the other day I wasn't seriously thinking she was, but treated her as if she is anyway. She has such a portly little belly but it is very solid and I don't see any movement at all, but she is smaller than Snickers and she just looks like she has always had a "ball belly" from previous pics from previous owner. But now her udder is developing. It could be false pregnancy symptoms. And why not? Every time a newborn human baby screams from hunger in public, I HURT physically!! I've had to keep my mouth shut more than once when I see a first time mom with a screaming newborn! Here's the weird part--I had a double mastectomy about 6 years ago and I still feel that! Such a mind/body connection I think all living things must have  (Or I am seriously mentally ill!)


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Can you get a blood test done on Pepper? I think she looks more pregnant than Snickers in the side view but that could just be she's had more foals. Her udder looks saggy around her teats, again ?????. Until she starts getting some filling it's a guess. I have another little mare (don't ask there are more around here than I normally will admit to  ) who came from a feed lot out of a breeding herd. Her teats were long and hanging last fall when she moved in and this week are more tucked up with hanging skin around them. She's a hand me down from someone I know who had a stud on the property but swears she was never near him. She was there for two years, no babies. She doesn't look pregnant at all, I've seen her in season but I saw her belly dancing a few days ago. I THINK it was just a horse fly but her whole belly was jumping up and down. She's hard to catch and don't even try touching her teats so I'm doing a wait and see like you are with Pepper. I do think there's a good chance Pepper is in foal. The previous owner has gone from no to maybe to she was exposed on and off, I wouldn't trust what she says. I'm going to guess Pepper is pregnant and they both are on track for July/August babies and hiding it well. Absolutely no guarantees!! I thought Tilly was going to foal a month or more ago and now I'm thinking she could be about the same as your girls but showing A LOT. We should start a baby pool for date and sex on all of them!
> 
> I wasn't really worried that this other mare could be until I saw the pictures of Peppers udder and you said it had changed to that . There can sometimes be a bit of filling or clear liquid right after they catch but it goes away quickly, it's not normal to see any changes for months after breeding.


You know, I was thinking the same thing about a baby pool!!  Good grief...I guess I will just have to keep pestering her for pics (I don't dare get my face down there to actually look or I very well might take a hoof to the head! Already got me good the other day in the hand.... Oh well, it does give me something to think about ALL THE TIME!!! It doesn't help that everyone at work keeps asking me if I have a baby yet...I work in a large but rural nursing home. Most of our residents worked with horses a good portion of their lives and are so excited to see the minis! (I just need to get a cheap but safe mode of transport first--and the proposed mamas would have to stay home!)


----------



## MerMaeve

@Jodie, your Pintaloosa is so pretty!!!!! I LOVE Appies!!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> That's totally crazy! I would have thought by those pictures your Pintaloosa was absolutely pregnant!! I have wondered if Pepper is or isn't pregnant from the day I got her in March. Until just the other day I wasn't seriously thinking she was, but treated her as if she is anyway. She has such a portly little belly but it is very solid and I don't see any movement at all, but she is smaller than Snickers and she just looks like she has always had a "ball belly" from previous pics from previous owner. But now her udder is developing. It could be false pregnancy symptoms. And why not? Every time a newborn human baby screams from hunger in public, I HURT physically!! I've had to keep my mouth shut more than once when I see a first time mom with a screaming newborn! Here's the weird part--I had a double mastectomy about 6 years ago and I still feel that! Such a mind/body connection I think all living things must have  (Or I am seriously mentally ill!)


Lol I definitely remember that well while breastfeeding! Being out in public hearing a baby cry and my body thinking “ooh we need to feed the baby!”  That’s crazy that you still get that! Your mama instinct must be very strong! As for Pepper, it will definitely be interesting to see if she is indeed pregnant or just copying Snickers!


----------



## Jodie

MerMaeve said:


> @Jodie, your Pintaloosa is so pretty!!!!! I LOVE Appies!!


Thank you! She and a beautiful bay mare were seized by animal protection back in January and a wonderful rescue ranch took them in, then I gave them their forever home.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I’m going to hazard a guess and say that Snickers and Rosie are at about the same stage, which doesn’t help much as I don’t know when Rosie was bred haha but I have had her for just over 9 months now. Pepper I really don’t know. Sympathy symptoms are apparently a thing - I had my vet out to preg check my Pintaloosa rescue and the vet said she was open. She even had a lopsided belly and “milk” that was easily expressed. I’ll attach some pictures and I’m sure you can see why I really thought she might be pregnant! My vet said it could be a false pregnancy or sympathy for Rosie. It’s really wild because I think she truly looked like she was in foal.
> The first pic is the day she arrived, the second and third pics are when we thought she was pregnant, and the fourth is now. The udder pictures are over the course of a couple weeks. Her udder has since gone back to how it looked in the left side picture of the first udder pic. I’m not trying to dishearten you about Pepper or anything, it’s very possible she is pregnant, I just thought I’d share my experience with false/sympathy pregnancy symptoms.


What about your girl possibly having been pregnant, but the embryo reabsorbed or aborted? Just a thought, sad though but I wonder??


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Can you get a blood test done on Pepper? I think she looks more pregnant than Snickers in the side view but that could just be she's had more foals. Her udder looks saggy around her teats, again ?????. Until she starts getting some filling it's a guess. I have another little mare (don't ask there are more around here than I normally will admit to  ) who came from a feed lot out of a breeding herd. Her teats were long and hanging last fall when she moved in and this week are more tucked up with hanging skin around them. She's a hand me down from someone I know who had a stud on the property but swears she was never near him. She was there for two years, no babies. She doesn't look pregnant at all, I've seen her in season but I saw her belly dancing a few days ago. I THINK it was just a horse fly but her whole belly was jumping up and down. She's hard to catch and don't even try touching her teats so I'm doing a wait and see like you are with Pepper. I do think there's a good chance Pepper is in foal. The previous owner has gone from no to maybe to she was exposed on and off, I wouldn't trust what she says. I'm going to guess Pepper is pregnant and they both are on track for July/August babies and hiding it well. Absolutely no guarantees!! I thought Tilly was going to foal a month or more ago and now I'm thinking she could be about the same as your girls but showing A LOT. We should start a baby pool for date and sex on all of them!
> 
> I wasn't really worried that this other mare could be until I saw the pictures of Peppers udder and you said it had changed to that . There can sometimes be a bit of filling or clear liquid right after they catch but it goes away quickly, it's not normal to see any changes for months after breeding.


Sorry...making you re-think a mare that could possibly be pregnant...I am now thinking a new possibility, at least for Pepper...Maybe my little Stallion covered her and she is very early in pregnancy and I could go through the same thing next summer! (Although I was actually hoping for her to have his foal, but I won't know either way until THIS summer passes who the baby daddy is! LOL)


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> What about your girl possibly having been pregnant, but the embryo reabsorbed or aborted? Just a thought, sad though but I wonder??


That is a possibility for sure, and one that was mentioned by the vet within the realms of a false pregnancy, as in she could have indeed been pregnant and lost it prior to coming here, but her body/hormones continued to think she was indeed pregnant, causing the bagging up, producing milk etc even though there was no longer a foal. I suppose it is something that we will never really know the true reason behind. The vet did a rectal palpation as well as an internal ultrasound and everything looked normal.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Sorry...making you re-think a mare that could possibly be pregnant...I am now thinking a new possibility, at least for Pepper...Maybe my little Stallion covered her and she is very early in pregnancy and I could go through the same thing next summer! (Although I was actually hoping for her to have his foal, but I won't know either way until THIS summer passes who the baby daddy is! LOL)



Don't be sorry, I have baby on the brain and am seeing pregnant mares everywhere!! I would be 100% fine with Lucy not being pregnant . Not only would that save me from moving her turnout around so the babies could be together I'd have to put a stall up in the last empty space in my barn since the others are in and she's out right now. Also the baby daddy is a nightmare for temperament, I hesitate to ever label aggressive but you can't go in the paddock without a wheelbarrow or something to get behind. He bites, kicks and jumps on you and is 38 inches or so. He isn't a breeding stallion(just gelded), he's an oops baby from a rescue who had to be gelded late because his testicles didn't drop and the vet told them he couldn't breed...wrong!
I think it's pretty safe to say Pepper IS pregnant, just not for whether it's this year or next  And if she is pregnant for this summer and you still have your stud out with them after foaling there's a very good chance you will have two more next summer


----------



## Pitter Patter

I am excited for at least one baby this summer! And excited if there are one or two more next summer. After that, if no one else wants to use him for breeding I will probably get him gelded. He is quite sweet, if not a little skittish. He is also registered. But when worked with for even half an hour, he is so sweet for the next couple of weeks. Then he seems to forget I've touched him everywhere and acts like I might kill him...silly boy. I never knew what a little jewel he was because he just got dumped on me with literally no notice by a neighbor, along with another gelding (Welsh pony that just passed last November). I had him with my gelded Welsh Cobb, two llamas, and our 300 lb goat but he was bullied. Went to find a friend for him and couldn't say no to all three girls!! He is thrilled and you can see his self esteem bloom right before your eyes. No he has his own little harem...LOL. But the girls have him on the run a lot as Pepper is the boss. He is starting to be more assertive but not aggressive. He is a sweetheart. I was told that mini stallions often don't drop "on time". In fact my boy just fully dropped this year and he just turned 5. I have also heard, but don't know if true or not, that a mini stallion that is not dropped can still make babies. If your aggressive guy did breed your girl, I hope his temper doesn't follow his DNA. I know what you mean about rearranging everyone if you have another little one. I will have to move Volt back in with the boys until I can trust him with young ones. I don't think I could ever just put him in a stall alone. Before I got him he was in a stall with the bigger gelding and they were both miserable. The welsh pony gelding was so very old and frail and stayed close to me always, he was given liberty on our property most days and brought in at night. Volt didn't really show me his true personality until long after his buddy died and now with the girls he is so wonderful.


----------



## Taz

Volt sounds wonderful! Spirit has the best temperament too. He's the boss but lets the two girls push him around unless it's something he thinks is important then he just puts his ears back and stands his ground. If Lucy is pregnant, and it's a big if, the foal will need lots of handling every day to make sure anything from dad(he's not mine thankfully) is gotten rid of, fingers crossed it would be a girl! From what I know that temperament runs in the line but Lucy is as sweet as can be so maybe it would be cancelled out. Maybe you could put Volt and Cottontail together somehow when the babies are little?


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter, any update on Snickers and/or Pepper??


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Pitter Patter, any update on Snickers and/or Pepper??


No real changes. Still can't tell if Pepper is pregnant or just getting fatter....Looking at Snickers, I know she is expecting but I think the due date is a bit far off yet when I compare pictures to the ones on this site. Udder is VERY slowly getting bigger. I take pictures about every other night now, That way I don't drive myself as nuts (or at least more than I already am!) I have cameras up but not running yet. Looks like my router doesn't reach very far and an extender I bought has no place to plug in. UGH.. Still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Jodie

Ah shoot, I was hoping for something exciting haha I know what you mean though, I find myself analyzing Rosie every day, has this changed, has that changed, was my vet wrong and Rosie’s internal fluid on the ultrasound was something else and she’s not even pregnant. Ahhh!! I swear I’ll be grey before the year is out  
I have a similar issue with that - my barn is about 300 ft from my house. My wifi doesn’t reach that far and neither do my baby monitors! What type of extender did you get?


----------



## Taz

They'll both get there, this is the most crazy making thing I know of, hang in there.
I had the same problem with getting a camera to work. I ended up running cables out for an extender that I put in the barn, I don't know if that helps at all, I'm seriously tech stupid. This year I don't have any internet, only data from my phone so I have cables run out for a cctv camera. The wifi cameras are definitely better for being able to check them where ever yo are. PP, can you run a few outdoor extension cords out? Don't know the set up that might not work.


----------



## Jodie

Yeah I’m trying to figure the logistics of it all, like whether to get an outdoor wifi extender, or if there’s a way to run CAT5 cable along where the power lines are the into the barn and just plug in another router, or whether I might just have to have a whole new internet set up in the barn. I suppose that would be a good question for the internet company! What kind of camera do you have, Taz? Does it just need power to work? How do you see what the camera is picking up? Sorry if those seem like silly questions.


----------



## Taz

Not silly questions at all! You should have seen me trying to figure it all out while everyone was closed except for online ordering. My wifi was cat5 cables run out with the extender plugged into that and hydro. The extender didn't work unless it was hard wired in even though it had a bit of contact to my router. The camera was plugged into the extender and hydro and I mostly watched on my phone. The cctv that I have right now is just plugged into hydro and a cable run into my house and attached to my HDTV. Much easier!! I can give you details on what it is, the connectors I found out I needed and how to connect it to more than 1 tv if you want. I got the cables online cheap and the camera was about $60 I think. You can get cat5 cheap online too. I have't done anything fancy about running the cables out, they are just on the ground then up on the ceiling in the barn. Make sure you put electrical tape on any connections outside and don't drive on them and it's all good.


----------



## Taz

Maybe you could just run cat5 out and plug a wifi camera into your router that way?


----------



## Jodie

Yeah I was thinking running the cat5 might be the easiest option with the way we have things set up here. I would have to run it along by the power lines otherwise it will absolutely get ran over by something lol
If only things did exactly what they said on the tin - my baby monitor is supposed to be good for 600ft but barely gets outside of our back yard before it’s beeping and saying “No Signal”


----------



## elizabeth.conder

I did basically the same thing for my setup but did coax cable instead. I added a couple parts though that allowed me to stream online so I could have help watching while I slept. It’s a lot of work but 100% worth it. A camera provides so much more peace of mind lol.


----------



## Jodie

And watching online was so much fun! It was basically a family affair watching Belle foal lol my husband, 2 kids and myself all crowded around my phone


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Jodie said:


> And watching online was so much fun! It was basically a family affair watching Belle foal lol my husband, 2 kids and myself all crowded around my phone




Hahahahaha yes it was fun! I think I will have several mares to foal next year so I will definitely be using the cameras again.


----------



## Taz

Oops, it was a couple of years ago. My wifi camera was on the car5 run out from my router. The extender was used for the foaling alarm on her halter.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Ah shoot, I was hoping for something exciting haha I know what you mean though, I find myself analyzing Rosie every day, has this changed, has that changed, was my vet wrong and Rosie’s internal fluid on the ultrasound was something else and she’s not even pregnant. Ahhh!! I swear I’ll be grey before the year is out
> I have a similar issue with that - my barn is about 300 ft from my house. My wifi doesn’t reach that far and neither do my baby monitors! What type of extender did you get?


I'd have to look when I get home. My daughter who was helping me went back to her place without finishing the job--ugh...So from what she told me an extender still has to be within the circle of the router coverage. I have nothing in between where it can be plugged in. But then my son thought maybe our pop up camper can be parked in between the house and garage (animals have stalls and shed off the garage). We would have to run an extension cord from the house to the camper. Not even sure if the circle of coverage from that extender would even cover the shed where the cameras are. Will be working on that issue this weekend. I might even have to run another extender to the garage. Kind of works like those paper chains we used to make as kids for Christmas. The circles of coverage must overlap. Each extender out seems to create a weaker signal at the destination though. So that is all I understand of the entire mess.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz, I was so hoping for good news this morning!


----------



## Taz

Sorry, got distracted and busy, I'll try to keep posting when I get up  .


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie, I got Netgear WiFi Range Extender.......it says it works withany Wifi router. Still working on getting it into a workable place though..


----------



## Jodie

Thank you! I’ll give that one a try! It would be really nice to have some contact with the outside world when I’m in the barn regardless as we live in a valley so there’s no cell service unless you’re near the house (we have a cell booster).


----------



## Pitter Patter

OK..Officially frustrated and figuring Snickers will NEVER have a baby at all! Was texting previous owner and sent her pictures of the two mares. She says, "Oh, they do look preg...Must be my stallion covered both of them late last FALL! Good grief! Spring, Summer, now Fall? So, will keep an eye on them but not stressing until at least late summer unless I see any changes.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> OK..Officially frustrated and figuring Snickers will NEVER have a baby at all! Was texting previous owner and sent her pictures of the two mares. She says, "Oh, they do look preg...Must be my stallion covered both of them late last FALL! Good grief! Spring, Summer, now Fall? So, will keep an eye on them but not stressing until at least late summer unless I see any changes.


OMG!!! Are you kidding me?!? So late fall would be what Sept? Oct? You might want to stop talking to her, it'll be better for your blood pressure. Well, you have time to get you're camera up without stressing about it . Open a bottle of wine, relax and wait for them to tell you they're getting ready. You've done all the research and will be ready for the little bundles of joy when they get here. At least she thinks they look pregnant . Hang in there, it will be worth it and they will get there.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> OMG!!! Are you kidding me?!? So late fall would be what Sept? Oct? You might want to stop talking to her, it'll be better for your blood pressure. Well, you have time to get you're camera up without stressing about it . Open a bottle of wine, relax and wait for them to tell you they're getting ready. You've done all the research and will be ready for the little bundles of joy when they get here. At least she thinks they look pregnant . Hang in there, it will be worth it and they will get there.


Well said, Taz! That’s basically what I’ve decided to do! Pitter Patter, Rosie’s previous owner told me she had never been around a stud, though she came to auction with one (they also said she was a yearling which she wasn’t so I suppose I shouldn’t put too much stock into that). But, if she did get bred at/on the way to the auction (or maybe just prior to if say the owner put the auction bound horses in a pen together, speculation of course and just a possible theory) OR the “gelded days before arriving here” gelding is the culprit, that would put your girls and mine at about the same stage. So at least we have each other haha


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks, Jodie! Things are progressing so slowly for me because I went from thinking any time, to sometime soon, to who knows? But I feel better seeing Taz's girl just had hers. It's a reminder that it is worth the wait and gives more prep time, so I should be grateful! Snickers is growing sweeter lately, which is good news. Hasn't offered to kick me in a long time now! Since my stallion has kind of started taking a bit of a leadership role the two mares have decided to back off and relax some. Can't wait to see what our mini mares have in store for us, Jodie!


----------



## Jodie

Oh absolutely, Taz finally having a baby after all the months of Tilly looking ready, then not, then ready again just shows that they do things in their own time and not by the book! Definitely gives us hope that’s for sure (and prepares us for a long roller coaster of a wait!!) That’s so good that your girls are settling down!
And yes! It’s very exciting! Assuming that our girls are around the same stage we shouldn’t have TOO much longer to wait - Rosie has been here 10 months on Monday, and Barney arrived 8 days later, so either way the possible window for foaling is getting closer


----------



## Taz

I can't wait for updates on your girls and to see what they have. I'm very grateful for the extra time I had to get Tilly's trust, it's made a huge difference in being able to handle little no name(any ideas? he needs something soft that I can shorten up or that shortens into something soft) That's amazing that Snickers is finally starting to trust, she will let you help if it's needed. That's one big thing you can stop worrying about. If you think of it as another week over it helps make the time go faster


----------



## Jodie

What sort of names do you like? Human names or more “animal” names? Yes having Snickers’ trust will make a huge difference. Pitter Patter, do you feed Snickers separately from your other ponies?


----------



## Taz

I don't really have a preference to a type of name. I'm awful with names and just wait till something that works pops into me head. I was going to call a filly Annabelle and it would have fit him perfectly if he was a girl. He has a bit of spunk but is super sweet and going to be quiet like his dad. A real teddy bear. Just if you think of anything, I'm in no rush something will come along . OMG, I'm starting to relax and it feels so good. Your turn soon


----------



## MerMaeve

I'll rack my brain for you, Taz!


----------



## Jodie

@PitterPatter, do you find that some days Snickers looks pregnant and other days she doesn’t at all?! Rosie barely looks in foal today, though I do think her belly looks lower than it has recently. Do you have any new pics?
Also, @elizabeth.conder, Rosie has a dark stripe along her back (didn’t really see it very well until all the extra fluff came out) would that be the nd1 gene you mentioned? I was told her dam was chestnut and her sire was a grey and white pinto, that’s all I know. She’s a very odd colour, sometimes looks chestnut, sometimes more towards a silver bay, what would be your suggestion of what colour she is? Thank you


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Jodie said:


> @PitterPatter, do you find that some days Snickers looks pregnant and other days she doesn’t at all?! Rosie barely looks in foal today, though I do think her belly looks lower than it has recently. Do you have any new pics?
> Also, @elizabeth.conder, Rosie has a dark stripe along her back (didn’t really see it very well until all the extra fluff came out) would that be the nd1 gene you mentioned? I was told her dam was chestnut and her sire was a grey and white pinto, that’s all I know. She’s a very odd colour, sometimes looks chestnut, sometimes more towards a silver bay, what would be your suggestion of what colour she is? Thank you



She’s beautiful! Yes that is likely ND1 or countershading. It’s something you’d have to test to be 100% but it’s highly possible. I’d say she is a silver bay. The dark legs are a give away. My stallion is silver bay so I always love seeing them. However some chestnuts can be pretty dark. 

I’ll also add that it is very normal for her to not look pregnant at times. It entirely depends on the foals position. And it is USUALLY a sign that the foal is starting to change position. I know she does have much of anudder but have you tried getting any milk? Just as an example this was my maiden mare a couple of weeks before she foaled.Vet actually didn’t believe she was in foal until the ultrasound proved it.


----------



## Jodie

Thank you! She’s the best impulse purchase I ever made lol she went from a feral little toad of a pony to an absolute sweetheart. And thank you, I was leaning towards silver bay too but a) I’m not very good at colours past the basics and b) I’ve never owned or seen a silver bay in real life.
I haven’t tried milking her as I didn’t think there was much point in trying given that all she has is edema in the front, but I could give it a go! Aww sweet Belle, she definitely doesn’t look in foal in that picture! That gives me some comfort, thank you. I have the vet coming out soon as I need to get my dear old Welsh mare tested for Cushings  so I will likely have her just do a little ultrasound and double check for me as I’m a paranoid worry wart!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Jodie said:


> Thank you! She’s the best impulse purchase I ever made lol she went from a feral little toad of a pony to an absolute sweetheart. And thank you, I was leaning towards silver bay too but a) I’m not very good at colours past the basics and b) I’ve never owned or seen a silver bay in real life.
> I haven’t tried milking her as I didn’t think there was much point in trying given that all she has is edema in the front, but I could give it a go! Aww sweet Belle, she definitely doesn’t look in foal in that picture! That gives me some comfort, thank you. I have the vet coming out soon as I need to get my dear old Welsh mare tested for Cushings  so I will likely have her just do a little ultrasound and double check for me as I’m a paranoid worry wart!



Aww I hope your welsh is okay!


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Thank you! She’s the best impulse purchase I ever made lol she went from a feral little toad of a pony to an absolute sweetheart. And thank you, I was leaning towards silver bay too but a) I’m not very good at colours past the basics and b) I’ve never owned or seen a silver bay in real life.
> I haven’t tried milking her as I didn’t think there was much point in trying given that all she has is edema in the front, but I could give it a go! Aww sweet Belle, she definitely doesn’t look in foal in that picture! That gives me some comfort, thank you. I have the vet coming out soon as I need to get my dear old Welsh mare tested for Cushings  so I will likely have her just do a little ultrasound and double check for me as I’m a paranoid worry wart!


Let us know how it goes with both of them please.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Let us know how it goes with both of them please.


I will do for sure. The vet is coming out next Wednesday. Rosie we will know that day, but for Wish (the welsh) I’m assuming it will take a couple days for the results. Unfortunately I’m pretty convinced she has it. Everything going on with her is basically a checklist for Cushings symptoms, but I figured it would be better to get the testing and know for certain how best to manage it. Here’s a picture of her. Dear old soul would tell quite the story if she could talk, that’s for sure.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> I will do for sure. The vet is coming out next Wednesday. Rosie we will know that day, but for Wish (the welsh) I’m assuming it will take a couple days for the results. Unfortunately I’m pretty convinced she has it, but I figured it would be better to get the testing and know for certain how best to manage it.


I've never had one with Cushings but it is treatable and manageable, sorry you and Wish have to deal with it. Lucky girl to have you.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> What sort of names do you like? Human names or more “animal” names? Yes having Snickers’ trust will make a huge difference. Pitter Patter, do you feed Snickers separately from your other ponies?


I don't feed her separately. Don't have a good way at this time to separate them yet. I put down several very small piles of hay around the paddock so they really can't chase each other off the feed. Snickers and Pepper are both greedy about food and try to stake claim to all the hay but they now know it really doesn't matter because theres always enough to go around. I don't grain daily yet because everyone is gaining some weight and I want to watch that. They get it about every other other day and all mares get mare and foal supplement. They each have their own bowl. It's funny but those two like to share their hay and their grain but only with each other. Stallion gets grain (with no mare and foal supplement).


----------



## Jodie

Aww bless them lol the only reason I asked is I found that separating Rosie to give her her feed made a huge difference in her demeanour. Even as recently as March she had to be cornered and almost wrestled to get a halter on her, not good about being touched etc. But catching her daily to give her some mare and foal, grooming her while she was eating, working on picking up her feet etc, I suppose must have made her associate all those things as being pleasant (as initially that only happened while she was eating lol) Now she will walk up to you in the middle of the paddock and stand to be haltered, no effort required, let you touch her anywhere, picks up her feet so nicely. It was just a thought for maybe helping you and Snickers have some one on one time so that you’re in a good comfort zone with each other by the time she foals.


----------



## Willow Flats

You said he was going to be a real teddy bear. call him Teddy.


----------



## Taz

I thought about that and like it but Kristen was maybe going to do Thoedore and I didn't want to duplicate, haha. She hasn't told me if she did or not yet


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Aww bless them lol the only reason I asked is I found that separating Rosie to give her her feed made a huge difference in her demeanour. Even as recently as March she had to be cornered and almost wrestled to get a halter on her, not good about being touched etc. But catching her daily to give her some mare and foal, grooming her while she was eating, working on picking up her feet etc, I suppose must have made her associate all those things as being pleasant (as initially that only happened while she was eating lol) Now she will walk up to you in the middle of the paddock and stand to be haltered, no effort required, let you touch her anywhere, picks up her feet so nicely. It was just a thought for maybe helping you and Snickers have some one on one time so that you’re in a good comfort zone with each other by the time she foals.


Hi Jodie! We go for walks once in awhile. Unfortunately it's been either close to 100 degrees or pouring rain outside much of the time lately, so haven't done so in a few weeks. Hopefully weather calms down and gets to a happy medium! I spend a lot of time with them when I feed and every other chance I can get. I have a little stool with storage so I go and sit on that after greeting each horse. The stool holds a couple of grooming brushes. Then I just sit and watch and wait. When they have eaten a little bit, they usually come up to me one by one to get scratched or brushed and a kiss on the nose. Snickers is getting more social with me but is certainly not a cuddle pony. I can barely touch her belly and she HATES her ears touched. But she willingly accepts a little kiss on the nose. I am hoping she will not become fearful or upset if I have to help with foaling. Snickers and her two little friends were brood mares their whole lives. While they can be handled, they can be difficult at times. I love interacting with all of them as a herd and individually. The old girl I got (24 yrs old) loves to get scratched and brushed and is very clingy. She likes to back up and literally sit on my lap! I am at work but when I get home I will to upload more pics of Snickers. Every day she varies from looking quite pregnant to not at all. I think her little one lies mostly lengthwise. She has mostly edema in front of her udder with little development. I take pictures almost every day so that when this is all over (if it ever is!) I can look at the progression. It helps me see changes daily too.


----------



## Jodie

Aww it sounds like you have a wonderful routine and lovely relationship building with them all! Haha I would love to see you with a pony sitting on your lap! How adorable! I’m like you with the picture taking - my camera roll is full of pony boobies, belly shots and the rest of it, occasionally a picture of the kids  
That’s good to know Snickers varies too, as Rosie seems to be very much like that at the moment. Today it’s the creepy “blob hanging out from under her ribs” belly, ugh I just hate that because just it looks so strange! Our girls udders sound very similar too - edema in front (probably the biggest I’ve seen/felt so far on her this morning) and not much going on behind that. Looking forward to seeing pictures later!


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Hi Jodie! We go for walks once in awhile. Unfortunately it's been either close to 100 degrees or pouring rain outside much of the time lately, so haven't done so in a few weeks. Hopefully weather calms down and gets to a happy medium! I spend a lot of time with them when I feed and every other chance I can get. I have a little stool with storage so I go and sit on that after greeting each horse. The stool holds a couple of grooming brushes. Then I just sit and watch and wait. When they have eaten a little bit, they usually come up to me one by one to get scratched or brushed and a kiss on the nose. Snickers is getting more social with me but is certainly not a cuddle pony. I can barely touch her belly and she HATES her ears touched. But she willingly accepts a little kiss on the nose. I am hoping she will not become fearful or upset if I have to help with foaling. Snickers and her two little friends were brood mares their whole lives. While they can be handled, they can be difficult at times. I love interacting with all of them as a herd and individually. The old girl I got (24 yrs old) loves to get scratched and brushed and is very clingy. She likes to back up and literally sit on my lap! I am at work but when I get home I will to upload more pics of Snickers. Every day she varies from looking quite pregnant to not at all. I think her little one lies mostly lengthwise. She has mostly edema in front of her udder with little development. I take pictures almost every day so that when this is all over (if it ever is!) I can look at the progression. It helps me see changes daily too.


I'm going to be opinionated but please know I think you are doing a wonderful job with them and am SO happy they are with you. You might find it would help if before you fed them you put a halter on each one at a time and 'moved them' a bit. Nothing major, just with your hand a couple steps back,then scratch, back end a couple steps over(keep Snickers head towards you so she can't kick), front end a couple steps over. 5 min each if/when you have the time and energy, then do your normal routine for while they eat. It would give you a bit more of a leader role and they might be more willing to let you in to help if it was needed with a foal right after they're born. I think you know this stuff so if you've already been doing it when you were going for walks just ignore me. .

I'm so excited and can't wait for your turn for foals. It really will happen even though it feels like it never will. It didn't feel real with Finn(he has a name!) until yesterday.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Aww it sounds like you have a wonderful routine and lovely relationship building with them all! Haha I would love to see you with a pony sitting on your lap! How adorable! I’m like you with the picture taking - my camera roll is full of pony boobies, belly shots and the rest of it, occasionally a picture of the kids
> That’s good to know Snickers varies too, as Rosie seems to be very much like that at the moment. Today it’s the creepy “blob hanging out from under her ribs” belly, ugh I just hate that because just it looks so strange! Our girls udders sound very similar too - edema in front (probably the biggest I’ve seen/felt so far on her this morning) and not much going on behind that. Looking forward to seeing pictures later!


Is it my imagination or does she have just a little bit more fill in her teats? Is your camera up and working yet?


----------



## Taz

I'm just going to haunt the two of you over here now


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Is it my imagination or does she have just a little bit more fill in her teats? Is your camera up and working yet?


Funny you should say that because I almost thought the same thing! Maybe there is a little something going on if you’re also seeing it. No not yet, but I have family coming this weekend and my brother in law is extremely techy (and I mean full on tech genius lol) so I’m going to ask him to scope things out for me and see what he comes up with!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Jodie said:


> Aww it sounds like you have a wonderful routine and lovely relationship building with them all! Haha I would love to see you with a pony sitting on your lap! How adorable! I’m like you with the picture taking - my camera roll is full of pony boobies, belly shots and the rest of it, occasionally a picture of the kids
> That’s good to know Snickers varies too, as Rosie seems to be very much like that at the moment. Today it’s the creepy “blob hanging out from under her ribs” belly, ugh I just hate that because just it looks so strange! Our girls udders sound very similar too - edema in front (probably the biggest I’ve seen/felt so far on her this morning) and not much going on behind that. Looking forward to seeing pictures later!



I definitely think that udder is starting.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Funny you should say that because I almost thought the same thing! Maybe there is a little something going on if you’re also seeing it. No not yet, but I have family coming this weekend and my brother in law is extremely techy (and I mean full on tech genius lol) so I’m going to ask him to scope things out for me and see what he comes up with!


We can't both be wrong can we?
Wonderful, you'll be good to go soon.
Oh, elizabeth.conder thinks so to, yay, your getting there!!


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> I'm just going to haunt the two of you over here now


Please do! Haha I know I certainly will be very grateful for your advice and knowledge, as well as the other ladies that have been fantastic along the way so far! It is so nice having Pitter Patter at a similar stage in foal watch too, us with our “late bloomers” lol


----------



## Jodie

elizabeth.conder said:


> I definitely think that udder is starting.


Eek!! Maybe all the second guessing is finally coming to an end lol though I’m still going to get the vet to take another peek while she’s here. Heck if I’m already paying the call out fee and having 2 other horses checked out while she’s here then I might as well. Hopefully the “black blob potentially containing a head” is now more visibly an actual foal!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I'm going to be opinionated but please know I think you are doing a wonderful job with them and am SO happy they are with you. You might find it would help if before you fed them you put a halter on each one at a time and 'moved them' a bit. Nothing major, just with your hand a couple steps back,then scratch, back end a couple steps over(keep Snickers head towards you so she can't kick), front end a couple steps over. 5 min each if/when you have the time and energy, then do your normal routine for while they eat. It would give you a bit more of a leader role and they might be more willing to let you in to help if it was needed with a foal right after they're born. I think you know this stuff so if you've already been doing it when you were going for walks just ignore me. .
> 
> I'm so excited and can't wait for your turn for foals. It really will happen even though it feels like it never will. It didn't feel real with Finn(he has a name!) until yesterday.


Thanks Taz! I do that sometimes but should do it more often. She is much better at not kicking anymore. She still doesn't like certain areas touched but is starting to tolerate it. As long as I don't leave my hand on her belly at all ( I can touch but not linger at all!) The udder and ears are huge no-no's right now. Now it's Pepper being a bit of a bugger but I know it is because of me! I keep watching her belly for movement. She is all black so it's sometimes hard to discern. I get the dirtiest looks! I know if I linger too long with my hand on her side or belly I could be in for a kick or a bite. She is very irritable right now and not pleased that my little stallion has taken more of a leadership role. Stallion does see me as a leader but he also needs a lot more work. I have a picture of my old girl on my lap, but it's taken from my perspective so all you can see is her back up close...lol. I know this is a bad habit because if she were any bigger it would lead to serious injury so working on gently making her get off. She has a cat personality. Runs up to me and brushes by my legs and waits for scratches. I have a really funny selfie of us together where she smiled (but God, are her teeth HORRIBLE!) and my ugly mug. It was taken on her second day here. Former owner kept halters on constantly and she still has the indentations. I don't keep them on. And I have to admit, I was more than a little nervous not knowing her well, but glad I let her because she is super cuddly!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Sounds like you are doing the right thing! Taz's suggestion is very good for all those reasons as well as some others. Not all mares take to having a foal nursing so it's very helpful to get them used to touching of their udder. Especially if you have to hand feed the foal at first. Can definitely be hard to get them used to, but consistency is key as well as letting her know she cannot get away with refusing you.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie, unfortunately I am experiencing some technical difficulties with the pics but will try to get them up tomorrow when one of my teenagers can help! (pathetic, eh?)


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Thanks Taz! I do that sometimes but should do it more often. She is much better at not kicking anymore. She still doesn't like certain areas touched but is starting to tolerate it. As long as I don't leave my hand on her belly at all ( I can touch but not linger at all!) The udder and ears are huge no-no's right now. Now it's Pepper being a bit of a bugger but I know it is because of me! I keep watching her belly for movement. She is all black so it's sometimes hard to discern. I get the dirtiest looks! I know if I linger too long with my hand on her side or belly I could be in for a kick or a bite. She is very irritable right now and not pleased that my little stallion has taken more of a leadership role. Stallion does see me as a leader but he also needs a lot more work. I have a picture of my old girl on my lap, but it's taken from my perspective so all you can see is her back up close...lol. I know this is a bad habit because if she were any bigger it would lead to serious injury so working on gently making her get off. She has a cat personality. Runs up to me and brushes by my legs and waits for scratches. I have a really funny selfie of us together where she smiled (but God, are her teeth HORRIBLE!) and my ugly mug. It was taken on her second day here. Former owner kept halters on constantly and she still has the indentations. I don't keep them on. And I have to admit, I was more than a little nervous not knowing her well, but glad I let her because she is super cuddly!View attachment 41905


What a wonderful picture! I can't tell you how happy it makes me she's getting loved and looked after finally!!!!!!!
It's not pathetic at all to wait for one of your kids to help.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ok Jodie...going to attempt the picture thing again! Might throw in a couple of Pepper as well as I am suspicious! So then you can compare all three. I think you will see you are not behind at all!  





(1)Snickers profile (2)Snickers Udder a few days ago (3)Snickers Udder last night(4)Pepper profile(5)Pepper Udder a few days ago(6)Pepper Udder last night.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> Ok Jodie...going to attempt the picture thing again! Might throw in a couple of Pepper as well as I am suspicious! So then you can compare all three. I think you will see you are not behind at all!  View attachment 41912
> View attachment 41913
> View attachment 41914
> View attachment 41915
> View attachment 41916
> View attachment 41917
> (1)Snickers profile (2)Snickers Udder a few days ago (3)Snickers Udder last night(4)Pepper profile(5)Pepper Udder a few days ago(6)Pepper Udder last night.



I definitely think Snickers udder is starting. Peppers belly is suspicious. Are you taking comparison pictures at the same time of day?


----------



## MerMaeve

@Pitter Patter, here is my guess from the pictures: Snickers' isn't pregnant, she's just tricking you, Pepper IS pregnant with Snickers' baby as they switched the baby one night. Don't ask me how they did it, but they did.  On a more serious note, Pepper looks like she has way more udder than Snickers does.


----------



## Taz

I agree, Snickers definitely has something going on. Peppers belly looks lower to me and she could have something starting with her udder but it's not as obvious as Snickers. I still think you're having 2 . Two is actually good, they have someone to play with. Hopefully very close to each other so you can get it over with quickly and start the fun.


----------



## MerMaeve

@Taz, how's Finn? Pictures please!!!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Ok Jodie...going to attempt the picture thing again! Might throw in a couple of Pepper as well as I am suspicious! So then you can compare all three. I think you will see you are not behind at all!  View attachment 41912
> View attachment 41913
> View attachment 41914
> View attachment 41915
> View attachment 41916
> View attachment 41917
> (1)Snickers profile (2)Snickers Udder a few days ago (3)Snickers Udder last night(4)Pepper profile(5)Pepper Udder a few days ago(6)Pepper Udder last night.


Wow I can see why you’re suspicious of Pepper!! Lol no definitely not too far behind! I feel like Rosie has a lower belly than Snickers, but not as low as Pepper. Snickers and Rosie look similar in the udder department for sure!


----------



## Jodie

Well I go and say that about Rosie having a lower belly and tonight it seems to have gone back up and she’s as wide as a house  I’m sure there has to be a dedicated section in the psych ward for people with pregnant mares!


----------



## Taz

The one thing Tilly never did to me was play hide the baby. Drink wine, lots of wine, it might help .
Here'are some pictures of Finn from this morning, it helped me to get a baby fix. He's a total introvert, very quiet now, I can't imagine how quiet he's going to be as an adult. His favorite activity is eating/sleeping/laying down while watching everyone else do things. He will sleep, wake up, go straight to the milk bar then when he's done just collapse his legs and lie down again. He goes for a run now and then and is enjoying exploring but I haven't even seen him buck yet. Very layed back.


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Taz said:


> The one thing Tilly never did to me was play hide the baby. Drink wine, lots of wine, it might help .
> Here'are some pictures of Finn from this morning, it helped me to get a baby fix. He's a total introvert, very quiet now, I can't imagine how quiet he's going to be as an adult. His favorite activity is eating/sleeping/laying down while watching everyone else do things. He will sleep, wake up, go straight to the milk bar then when he's done just collapse his legs and lie down again. He goes for a run now and then and is enjoying exploring but I haven't even seen him buck yet. Very layed back.
> 
> View attachment 41918
> View attachment 41919
> View attachment 41920
> View attachment 41921
> View attachment 41922
> View attachment 41923
> View attachment 41924


He could not be cuter!!!!!!!! What a blessing and certainly worth all the sleepless nights! I am so happy for you <3


----------



## Taz

Holly Chisholm said:


> He could not be cuter!!!!!!!! What a blessing and certainly worth all the sleepless nights! I am so happy for you <3


Thank you! I'm completely in love. How's Sterling doing?


----------



## Jodie

Oh my goodness, he is the cutest little thing!! Bahaha I better stock up my fridge! I’m hoping the vet may have a better idea of where Rosie’s at when she comes out on Wednesday. I’ll post the pictures from last night and I’m sure you’ll see what I mean about her being a wide load! I couldn’t get her to stand square - in one picture one of back legs was stretched way back, and in the other she had a very wide stance, but you can still see her belly sticking out. Not that long ago if she didn’t have her back feet close together, you couldn’t see much belly at all from behind.


----------



## Taz

Oh yes, that is a baby belly!! Her mane's not in the way anymore!  Is it me or is she unimpressed with the whole thing? Can't wait to hear what the vet says, hopefully she can get a good look.


----------



## Jodie

Lol I think she’s getting very much to the “I’m over it” stage! Everything seems to be more of an effort for her the past couple days, like she seems to have a “ugh ok, if I have to” attitude (can’t blame her - my middle child was a September baby so I know first hand what it’s like being fat and pregnant in the middle of Summer  ) I will for sure update after the vet comes out! I hope to god I don’t hear “oh sorry, I made a mistake before, she’s open” or words to that effect.


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> The one thing Tilly never did to me was play hide the baby. Drink wine, lots of wine, it might help .
> Here'are some pictures of Finn from this morning, it helped me to get a baby fix. He's a total introvert, very quiet now, I can't imagine how quiet he's going to be as an adult. His favorite activity is eating/sleeping/laying down while watching everyone else do things. He will sleep, wake up, go straight to the milk bar then when he's done just collapse his legs and lie down again. He goes for a run now and then and is enjoying exploring but I haven't even seen him buck yet. Very layed back.
> 
> View attachment 41919


He is SO sweet and precious! This picture made my day!! I love that he isn't the typical black or brown paint too.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Lol I think she’s getting very much to the “I’m over it” stage! Everything seems to be more of an effort for her the past couple days, like she seems to have a “ugh ok, if I have to” attitude (can’t blame her - my middle child was a September baby so I know first hand what it’s like being fat and pregnant in the middle of Summer  ) I will for sure update after the vet comes out! I hope to god I don’t hear “oh sorry, I made a mistake before, she’s open” or words to that effect.


I'm sure the vet won't say that, she sounded pretty sure when she checked her, but I would be worrying about the same thing.  Pregnant mares!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Someone should sell a shirt on here that says "No, I'm not always this way, I have a pregnant mare....."  or similar.


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Taz said:


> Thank you! I'm completely in love. How's Sterling doing?


Sterling is such a fun little thing. He was naughty this morning. He bit me on the butt. I did quickly turn around and pop him. Biting humans is not allowed. Besides that, he's practically perfect. He is very tame and gentle. He's shedding his baby fur and looking a bit rough. Sorry, this is not the best pic but the most recent.


----------



## Taz

Holly Chisholm said:


> Sterling is such a fun little thing. He was naughty this morning. He bit me on the butt. I did quickly turn around and pop him. Biting humans is not allowed. Besides that, he's practically perfect. He is very tame and gentle. He's shedding his baby fur and looking a bit rough. Sorry, this is not the best pic but the most recent.View attachment 41934


Hahaha! Yes, colts bite, bad boys. He tried the sneak attack  Sally looks great!! How old is Sterling now? He looks like he might end up small, they normally have most of their height by the time they're 4 months. What a cute bum!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Holly Chisholm said:


> Sterling is such a fun little thing. He was naughty this morning. He bit me on the butt. I did quickly turn around and pop him. Biting humans is not allowed. Besides that, he's practically perfect. He is very tame and gentle. He's shedding his baby fur and looking a bit rough. Sorry, this is not the best pic but the most recent.View attachment 41934


Just went outside and took a few more pictures. They aren't much better.


----------



## Taz

Holly Chisholm said:


> Just went outside and took a few more pictures. They aren't much better.


Pretty boy! They look good to me, I'm the queen of bad pictures


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> I definitely think Snickers udder is starting. Peppers belly is suspicious. Are you taking comparison pictures at the same time of day?


Yes. I try to take pictures almost every evening at around the same time.


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Taz said:


> Hahaha! Yes, colts bite, bad boys. He tried the sneak attack  Sally looks great!! How old is Sterling now? He looks like he might end up small, they normally have most of their height by the time they're 4 months. What a cute bum!!



Sterling was born 5/9, so he's about 2 1/2 months old. I'm having the vet come out next week. Both Sally and Sterling are itching like crazy. I can't see a thing. I'm going to bathe Sally today with a medicated shampoo and see if that helps.


----------



## Taz

Holly Chisholm said:


> Sterling was born 5/9, so he's about 2 1/2 months old. I'm having the vet come out next week. Both Sally and Sterling are itching like crazy. I can't see a thing. I'm going to bathe Sally today with a medicated shampoo and see if that helps.


OK, so not that small, I've completely lost track of time . I always think lice when they get really itchy, it sounds nasty but is really easy to get rid of and they feel better after one treatment. A medicated bath can only help.


----------



## Jodie

So this might sound really silly, but being a newbie to pregnant mares I would rather ask the silly questions and know the right answers! When you say “jello butt”, where exactly is that? Is it all over, around the tail head, downwards sort of either side of the vulva? And how squishy are we talking? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> So this might sound really silly, but being a newbie to pregnant mares I would rather ask the silly questions and know the right answers! When you say “jello butt”, where exactly is that? Is it all over, around the tail head, downwards sort of either side of the vulva? And how squishy are we talking? Sorry for all the questions!


There is no such thing as a silly question. What I found in my vast experience with two foals(  ) was that the whole back end gets soft to a point depending on the mare, yup, here we go again with your mare may do this. Jello butt, love the name, is more beside the vulva. Tilly got so soft I could take two fingers and gently wiggle the back of her thigh and it was like a bowl of jello the last couple of weeks. She was soft but not as soft all the way up and around her tail head. They can sink around their tail head to look like they do when they are really thin, the tail head sticking out. The last couple of days Tilly got a line from her tail head back along her croup where it was sunken. Izzy on the other hand got a bit softer in her whole 1/4's but that was it. When I say 1/4's I mean the top and down to their gaskin, not the sides so much. As far as I can tell jello butt is pretty normal especially towards the last week or two, if they read the book. Is that clear? Let me know I can try to say it better. Please correct that if anyone disagrees or wants to add more.


----------



## Jodie

That’s a wonderful explanation, thank you! Rosie used to have a pretty firm, round back end but now it’s getting a bit softer either side of her tail and slightly downwards either side of her vulva, not mega jiggly or anything, just more squishy to the touch than it used to be, if that makes sense. It also seems like her back end is less round and more slanted towards her tail.


----------



## Taz

That sounds great, she's starting! Did your camera go up this weekend?


----------



## Jodie

No  I have to get some equipment to get the wifi signal over in the barn, but I know what I need now and how to do it so fingers crossed I can get my hands on it soon! If not I’ll be sleeping in the barn lol


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> No  I have to get some equipment to get the wifi signal over in the barn, but I know what I need now and how to do it so fingers crossed I can get my hands on it soon! If not I’ll be sleeping in the barn lol


Good luck finding what you need and getting it up, you don't want to have to be out there feeding mosquitoes all night!!

Pitter Patter, anything going on there? I'm waiting for a big change from one of your girls


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Good luck finding what you need and getting it up, you don't want to have to be out there feeding mosquitoes all night!!
> 
> Pitter Patter, anything going on there? I'm waiting for a big change from one of your girls


LOL...not yet really. Pepper's udder has more changes than Snickers' does though. Good grief--never went through this before--now maybe 2?! I am so grateful to this site because I wouldn't have noticed the changes otherwise nor would I know I am so far off the mark on possible delivery times!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> LOL...not yet really. Pepper's udder has more changes than Snickers' does though. Good grief--never went through this before--now maybe 2?! I am so grateful to this site because I wouldn't have noticed the changes otherwise nor would I know I am so far off the mark on possible delivery times!


I agree completely - all those offering advice and support have been an absolute godsend! Do you have any Pepper udder pics? Not much is going on with Rosie right now so it’s up to you, Pitter Patter, to keep things interesting haha!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I agree completely - all those offering advice and support have been an absolute godsend! Do you have any Pepper udder pics? Not much is going on with Rosie right now so it’s up to you, Pitter Patter, to keep things interesting haha!


I posted some pics on pg 9 of this thread if you wanna peek. Not much change since then! UGH


----------



## Jodie

Ah yes I had seen those already. Ugh I just want to go out there one of these days and think wow that’s a big change! But for now it’s very slow going.


----------



## Jodie

Just as I expected, nothing really new on the evening check. Her udder looks the same to me, no change in her back end. The only thing that was a little odd was Wish would not let the boys anywhere near her and Rosie, and she had to be right by Rosie. If either of the boys came into the barn she would bite them and chase them off. This is not normal behaviour at all as they all get along really well, and she never usually hangs around while Rosie eats, she just goes about her normal business. For Rosie’s safety though, I separated the boys out. Then nearer the time to foaling I will move Wish out as well.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Just as I expected, nothing really new on the evening check. Her udder looks the same to me, no change in her back end. The only thing that was a little odd was Wish would not let the boys anywhere near her and Rosie, and she had to be right by Rosie. If either of the boys came into the barn she would bite them and chase them off. This is not normal behaviour at all as they all get along really well, and she never usually hangs around while Rosie eats, she just goes about her normal business. For Rosie’s safety though, I separated the boys out. Then nearer the time to foaling I will move Wish out as well.


Wish is such a good girl, she's wanting to protect her, or possibly eat her grain, you never know . Come on ladies, hurry up, we need something to start happening!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Just as I expected, nothing really new on the evening check. Her udder looks the same to me, no change in her back end. The only thing that was a little odd was Wish would not let the boys anywhere near her and Rosie, and she had to be right by Rosie. If either of the boys came into the barn she would bite them and chase them off. This is not normal behaviour at all as they all get along really well, and she never usually hangs around while Rosie eats, she just goes about her normal business. For Rosie’s safety though, I separated the boys out. Then nearer the time to foaling I will move Wish out as well.


Rosie is beautiful. I like your barn set up!


----------



## Jodie

Thank you! And thanks, it works pretty well for what we need right now, but likely we will have to make some adjustments in the future. How are your girls doing? No significant changes with Rosie this morning, though Roxy my pintaloosa is acting strange with her now too - has to be by her side, herds her around etc, normally if I put them in a grazing paddock together she doesn’t really take much notice of her. Who knows, mares are so odd lol
The vet is coming tomorrow afternoon so I will update afterwards. Hopefully it’s not a case of a misdiagnosis 5 months ago, or a phantom pregnancy/slipped foal or whatever. Hoping to hear that everything looks good and that it won’t be much longer!


----------



## MerMaeve

Nothing from Squirt either.  I asked her owner, and she said: Nothing, she is was over due. We are hopefully going over some evening this week to encourage Squirt to, as Elsa said, let it go, let it go!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Thank you! And thanks, it works pretty well for what we need right now, but likely we will have to make some adjustments in the future. How are your girls doing? No significant changes with Rosie this morning, though Roxy my pintaloosa is acting strange with her now too - has to be by her side, herds her around etc, normally if I put them in a grazing paddock together she doesn’t really take much notice of her. Who knows, mares are so odd lol
> The vet is coming tomorrow afternoon so I will update afterwards. Hopefully it’s not a case of a misdiagnosis 5 months ago, or a phantom pregnancy/slipped foal or whatever. Hoping to hear that everything looks good and that it won’t be much longer!


Mine are the same. Pepper still a mystery though. Can't tell if she is or isn't pregnant and I can't make out any movements because she doesn't stay still long enough. When she moves her head side to side her belly goes the other way. She's gained some weight too. BUT she does have some swelling in/around the udder area. I think I am going to keep guessing until she delivers (or doesn't! LOL). I think your other mares know something's up and are trying to protect her. That's wonderful  Mermaeve, do we have to collectively send Squirt mental images of foaling?


----------



## Taz

When Tilly got close Spirit and Izzy took turns hanging out with her, she was almost never left alone. They do know she's getting closer.

Come on Squirt! You can do it!! Don't worry about her being over due. They foal when the foal is ready and have no problems for hanging onto them longer, the people on the other hand, lots of problems waiting.....

Hang in everyone, they will get there eventually.


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> Mermaeve, do we have to collectively send Squirt mental images of foaling?


Yes, please do!! Well, wait until the evening we are there so we can be there for the birth!  



Taz said:


> Come on Squirt! You can do it!! Don't worry about her being over due. They foal when the foal is ready and have no problems for hanging onto them longer, the people on the other hand, lots of problems waiting.....


 Thanks, that is very reassuring.


----------



## Jodie

So a while back I had bought some equine p-tests for a bit of fun, spent hours trying to collect pee  and ended up with some very inconclusive results. Well the day the vet is coming out, doesn’t Rosie decide to pee right in front of me with the bottle on the stick I still had in the barn within arms reach so I figured I might as well run the remaining test I had, and it came out positive at a minute, and a very odd dark murky colour at 10 minutes. I called the company and was told that in the case of a negative, it will turn back to their normal urine colour very quickly, usually around the minute mark. That gives me some hope for a positive experience this afternoon! I will update with the outcome.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> So a while back I had bought some equine p-tests for a bit of fun, spent hours trying to collect pee  and ended up with some very inconclusive results. Well the day the vet is coming out, doesn’t Rosie decide to pee right in front of me with the bottle on the stick I still had in the barn within arms reach so I figured I might as well run the remaining test I had, and it came out positive at a minute, and a very odd dark murky colour at 10 minutes. I called the company and was told that in the case of a negative, it will turn back to their normal urine colour very quickly, usually around the minute mark. That gives me some hope for a positive experience this afternoon! I will update with the outcome.


Anxiously waiting for the results!!!??????


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Anxiously waiting for the results!!!??????


Well that was fun lol tried to do an ultrasound externally again and couldn’t get an image at all, at most she could see a bit of intestinal loops. She tried internally and got the probe into the perfect position but obviously with Rosie’s size she couldn’t reach in to get her poop out so her view was very limited. She said she is still pretty certain she is as with the view she could get, she could see fluid and objects inside the fluid but couldn’t get a clear enough view to make out exactly what was what. She said the fluid she could see definitely isn’t Rosie’s bladder. And given that she saw fluid with something in it 5 months ago, she said if it wasn’t a foal in there then chances are Rosie would be seriously ill or even dead by now. With regards to dear old Wish, she took one look at her and said “that’s a Cushings pony if ever I saw one”. She drew bloods to get her levels so we know exactly how to proceed.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Well that was fun lol tried to do an ultrasound externally again and couldn’t get an image at all, at most she could see a bit of intestinal loops. She tried internally and got the probe into the perfect position but obviously with Rosie’s size she couldn’t reach in to get her poop out so her view was very limited. She said she is still pretty certain she is as with the view she could get, she could see fluid and objects inside the fluid but couldn’t get a clear enough view to make out exactly what was what. She said the fluid she could see definitely isn’t Rosie’s bladder. And given that she saw fluid with something in it 5 months ago, she said if it wasn’t a foal in there then chances are Rosie would be seriously I’ll or even dead by now. With regards to dear old Wish, she took one look at her and said “that’s a Cushings pony if ever I saw one”. She drew bloods to get her levels so we know exactly how to proceed.


Mutter, grumble, #*#**#*#*!!!! Have you stocked up on wine yet? Does anyone ever have an easy time with a pregnant mare??????


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Mutter, grumble, #*#**#*#*!!!! Have you stocked up on wine yet? Does anyone ever have an easy time with a pregnant mare??????


Lol I definitely need to get more if I’m going to come out the other side of this without grey hair!! But between what little the vet could see, the positive estrone sulphate urine test, Rosie’s belly growth and a little something with her udder, would you think it’s safe to say she is indeed pregnant and not just screwing me around?


----------



## Taz

I think it's safe to say she is, the vet sounded like she thought so. Are we just overprotective worry warts or is this what everyone goes through?


----------



## Jodie

The people who do the whole “wait and see” must have the patience of saints!!


----------



## Taz

I couldn't do it. I'm already thinking Izzy will be 5 months along in Oct so I'll start checking for any movement then and if I feel any in the next few months after that I'll move her over to the bigger stall and get a camera on her so I can watch whenever I wake up and to make sure I don't find any bad surprises when I go into the barn in the morning. I found my friends aborted foal at 10 months, it was awful. No idea if she really is in foal yet. Rosie is going to have a beautiful baby and you will only be a little sleep deprived and have a few more grey hairs.


----------



## Jodie

Oh no, that would be awful! Though admittedly, I do check the paddocks for that, just in case.
Sounds like you have a great plan!
Well I sure hope you’re right! Lol thankfully I am blonde so any greys I might have are not particularly noticeable


----------



## Taz

Do the two of you have a 'mini mare breast pump' in your foaling kits? I've had two foals and had to use it both times, it works much faster and easier than trying to get milk by hand.


----------



## Jodie

I don’t! I assume you can buy them online?


----------



## Taz

You have to make them, really easy. Buy a plastic 60cc syringe, my tack store has them. Cut off the 'pointy' end and put the plunger back in from that end so the smooth side is over her nipple. Pull the plunger to create suction.


----------



## Jodie

Oh perfect! I have syringes here so I will make one, thank you!


----------



## Jodie

.


----------



## Jodie

I believe Rosie is changing shape. She looks like her belly is getting lower, and she seems to be curving in more at her flanks. Obviously I know that her belly will get lower, but is it normal for her flanks to sink in? She was just a grumpy little moo this evening but it has been so hot and muggy all day, I don’t really blame her! How is everyone else doing? @MerMaeve anything from Squirt? @Taz how are Tilly and little Finn? @PitterPatter please tell me something is happening with your girls? After Tilly’s epic adventure we need some excitement!


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> I believe Rosie is changing shape. She looks like her belly is getting lower, and she seems to be curving in more at her flanks. Obviously I know that her belly will get lower, but is it normal for her flanks to sink in? She was just a grumpy little moo this evening but it has been so hot and muggy all day, I don’t really blame her! How is everyone else doing? @MerMaeve anything from Squirt? @Taz how are Tilly and little Finn? @PitterPatter please tell me something is happening with your girls? After Tilly’s epic adventure we need some excitement!


It's normal for her flanks to sink in, don't worry, it has to do with the foal changing position. Any luck getting the parts you need for your camera? Grumpy as she gets closer is normal too, just remember how you felt, she's the same .

Tilly and Finn are doing great, I'll get some more pictures and post them later. Finn is growing like a weed, he was about 13/14 inches before he unfolded, he's up to about 17 give or take now. I measure him against my leg then measure my leg so it's approximate. Tilly is still having the odd night where she's not comfortable but not as bad as before. I think it's got to be being older and having lots of babies but really weird, of course everything was with her. No temp etc. For all I can figure it could have been her coming into foal heat and last night was her coming out. As long as everything else is fine....OK.

Squirt, Snickers, Pepper....Anything going on???????


----------



## MerMaeve

Nope, nothing. I asked Cindy if we could come see Squirt again and she said she'd have to talk to her hubby and go from their as they are trying to get their old house on the market soon.


----------



## Jodie

Ah ok thank you, glad to hear it’s normal! Lol yes I was absolutely miserable, like all women are I’m sure. My other two children were March and December so I didn’t have to be heavily pregnant in the heat, but with my son ugh it was awful lol 
Aww so glad to hear he’s doing well and Tilly seems to be getting better! 
Oh come on Squirt! Get that baby out!


----------



## Jodie

So now I am really confused! Rosie is an absolutely cranky little toad today, tried getting a picture of her udder (not that there’s much of an udder there) and she turned her butt to me like she was thinking about kicking me! She hasn’t done that since we got her last year. She also tried to bite me which is unlike her. The really confusing part is she keeps holding her tail up/to the side slightly. Yes she is swishing it lots because of the bugs, they all are, but she’s sort of holding hers almost as though she was thinking about peeing but doesn’t squat or pee when doing it. If I didn’t know any better I would think she was coming in to heat - I have never seen her do this in the whole time we have had her  Any ideas? I don’t really know what elongation looks like so I’ve attached a pic so you guys can tell me if anything is happening lol she’s no softer on her hind quarters, nothing really in the udder department (picture is a bit blurry as she wouldn’t stay still) Ugh this pony!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Yes, it's normal for the flanks to sink in as her foal "drops". Her teats look like she's a maiden. Maidens vulvas don't relax as obviously either........


----------



## Jodie

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Yes, it's normal for the flanks to sink in as her foal "drops". Her teats look like she's a maiden. Maidens vulvas don't relax as obviously either........


Oh goodness, thank you. So is there anything I can look for with her that will help with knowing that labour is imminent? Or is it all just a shot in the dark?


----------



## Taz

The tail up/over is normal. Tilly did that for ages!! I was told it's them reacting to pressure from the foal 'in position'. I think she has a bit more going on with her udder.... Um, any chance your camera is up/ up soon? I think you're at the point of checking at least every couple of hours. From everything I've read maidens can be really hard to tell what's going on. That said of course you could be getting up and checking her now and in a couple more weeks she'll start to look ready and you'll be smacking yourself for all the lost sleep and worry early. If I'd known what to look for with Tilly it would have been SO easy. Hindsights great . You are now entering the true pregnant mare loony bin!!!!!!!


----------



## Taz

Oh yes, she could get grumpier too. Watch out for teeth and feet .
Sorry I shouldn't laugh, I still have bruises.


----------



## Jodie

Nope not up yet - I will just be checking her constantly, ugh. Oh well. I just went out to her a moment ago. I am not allowed anywhere near her! But I noticed something I hadn’t seen before. Not sure if it means anything or not. At the top of her tail/on her croup she almost has a dent. I tried to get a picture of it but of course pictures never really seem to show what I’m seeing! I’m currently looking back at older pictures because I’m sure that wasn’t there before, but naturally I’m second guessing myself, even as far as the little voice in my head telling me “she’s not even in foal, she’s probably in heat”
Bahahaha oh I’m a full blown loony right now, updates on every single little thing I see, you must think I’m a crazy lady!!

Edited to add: that dip above her tail is definitely new - in everything I have of her previously she was a smooth, round, Big Booty Judy.


----------



## Taz

That dent has nothing to do with being pregnant, if it was on both sides instead of the top or if it goes away it would mean keep a closer eye on her. Don't worry, crazy lady mode goes away as soon as the foals on the ground and they're both doing well. When you can get hold of her tonight for food try lifting her tail and wagging it back and forth or up and down and see if she tightens it up, if it's loose to start with. It sounds to me like she's starting to get serious . My little voice was going for 4 months telling me I was wasting my time, she's not really pregnant, everyone's going to think you're a complete loon when she ends up not foaling, it didn't even seem real until he was a day old. Hang in there, this is the worst part of the wait.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Nope not up yet - I will just be checking her constantly, ugh. Oh well. I just went out to her a moment ago. I am not allowed anywhere near her! But I noticed something I hadn’t seen before. Not sure if it means anything or not. At the top of her tail/on her croup she almost has a dent. I tried to get a picture of it but of course pictures never really seem to show what I’m seeing! I’m currently looking back at older pictures because I’m sure that wasn’t there before, but naturally I’m second guessing myself, even as far as the little voice in my head telling me “she’s not even in foal, she’s probably in heat”
> Bahahaha oh I’m a full blown loony right now, updates on every single little thing I see, you must think I’m a crazy lady!!
> 
> Edited to add: that dip above her tail is definitely new - in everything I have of her previously she was a smooth, round, Big Booty Judy.


I was looking back and wondering. It looks like a lot of mine do when they are a little chubby. If it just appeared today then maybe baby?????? I would think any changes in her back end would be at this point but it's a weird one to me, maybe the pros know?


----------



## Jodie

I thought it was very strange too. I could have sworn it was new and looking back at older pictures, and texting my husband lol it’s definitely new today. She was completely smooth there before today. Recently I have been thinking she looks thinner in her hind quarters, like she used to have a big round booty and now it sort of slopes downwards towards the tail, not majorly, but noticeable to someone who looks at her all the time if that makes sense.


----------



## Taz

That completely makes sense. Tilly did that a couple of days before she foaled. That doesn't mean panic, they are all different. That 'dimple' still looks odd to me but they all do it their own way so go with it, lol. Good luck getting some sleep tonight. She could still be a while but I'm a worrier, could you please post an 'all's fine' after you check her in the morning?

Pitter Patter, is everything OK there? Haven't heard from you in a while.



MerMaeve said:


> Nope, nothing. I asked Cindy if we could come see Squirt again and she said she'd have to talk to her hubby and go from their as they are trying to get their old house on the market soon.


Grrrr!!!! I feel for you. It would be incredibly frustrating to me to have to wait like this and not even be able to go over and play with her regularly. Any luck looking for a friend for her?


----------



## Jodie

Absolutely I’ll let you know what happens. I don’t think she’s going to foal any time soon, but then what do I really know! I’ll just keep an eye on her and go from there. Won’t it be a turn up for the books if she’s not actually in foal and I’m just this crazy lady staring at her butt


----------



## Taz

You might be a crazy lady like the rest of us but I think she is pregnant. No, I don't think she's imminent but really what do I know either


----------



## MerMaeve

@Taz, no, no luck for "my" mini. Cindy has a friend in somewhere in MI that has mostly Appys so she will probably check with him once we get closer to actually getting residents.


----------



## sandra.howe9

I am a fairly new member from the UK and I would like to thank you all for your postings. I am learning so much about mares in foal and what to look for, my little girl is getting closer and it would seem that I am soon to join the sleepless night brigade. Not much development in her udder but certainly her tummy is changing.


----------



## Taz

sandra.howe9 said:


> I am a fairly new member from the UK and I would like to thank you all for your postings. I am learning so much about mares in foal and what to look for, my little girl is getting closer and it would seem that I am soon to join the sleepless night brigade. Not much development in her udder but certainly her tummy is changing.View attachment 41980


Welcome to the loony bin, it's all worth it . Do you know when she's due? She definitely looks like she's getting there. Do you have a camera on her at night? It's SO much easier than getting up to check.


----------



## Jodie

sandra.howe9 said:


> I am a fairly new member from the UK and I would like to thank you all for your postings. I am learning so much about mares in foal and what to look for, my little girl is getting closer and it would seem that I am soon to join the sleepless night brigade. Not much development in her udder but certainly her tummy is changing.View attachment 41980


Hi Sandra! I’m also from the UK originally, welcome! Your girl has more in the udder department than mine does lol has she had foals before?
Taz, all is well! Had a mini heart attack last night when I went to check Rosie around 1 am and she was lying down in her stall with the 3 mares all looking down on her. But nothing happened, she lay there for a bit and got up. Not much change this morning, although she didn’t want to go out - she walked out of the barn a bit, then turned around and went back in.


----------



## Taz

Oh, she's definitely sinking in her quarters. I'm really glad you're checking on her, she might foal sooner than later with the behavioral changes and that back end. Or she could keep going for another 4 weeks . I'm the overprotective type as I'm sure everyone can tell. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Oh, she's definitely sinking in her quarters. I'm really glad you're checking on her, she might foal sooner than later with the behavioral changes and that back end. Or she could keep going for another 4 weeks . I'm the overprotective type as I'm sure everyone can tell. Please keep me posted.


Oh yes I’ll definitely keep checking on her. I’m no stranger to sleepless nights as my husband often works away. And absolutely I will keep updating!


----------



## Jodie

Is everything ok with your girls, Pitter Patter? We haven’t heard from you in a while, hope all is well


----------



## sandra.howe9

Hi Taz - unfortunately I do not know when she is due. I got her in March and the previous owner said she was running with the stallion between July - November, so it could be anytime, but I definitely think she is getting closer. I don’t have a camera on her yet but something I will look into.

Hi Jodie - yes she has foaled before so that might be why she has some development in the udder area. I have just checked her now and I can see a slight change but they are not filling yet. This is my first foaling experience, so I just want her and the foal to come through it ok.


----------



## Taz

sandra.howe9 said:


> Hi Taz - unfortunately I do not know when she is due. I got her in March and the previous owner said she was running with the stallion between July - November, so it could be anytime, but I definitely think she is getting closer. I don’t have a camera on her yet but something I will look into.
> 
> Hi Jodie - yes she has foaled before so that might be why she has some development in the udder area. I have just checked her now and I can see a slight change but they are not filling yet. This is my first foaling experience, so I just want her and the foal to come through it ok.


Keep checking for everything, not just a textbook udder, she could do it 'her way'. A camera will let you stay in bed to check as well as let you watch her without her knowing so she won't hide being in labor until you 'go away' again. She looks like she's getting ready


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Oh no, that would be awful! Though admittedly, I do check the paddocks for that, just in case.
> Sounds like you have a great plan!
> Well I sure hope you’re right! Lol thankfully I am blonde so any greys I might have are not particularly noticeable


I check the shed all the time too. I am scared I will miss something.


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter!! You’re back! So happy to hear from you, how are Snickers and Pepper?


----------



## Pitter Patter

On m


Taz said:


> You have to make them, really easy. Buy a plastic 60cc syringe, my tack store has them. Cut off the 'pointy' end and put the plunger back in from that end so the smooth side is over her nipple. Pull the plunger to create suction.


On my list now!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Is everything ok with your girls, Pitter Patter? We haven’t heard from you in a while, hope all is well


All is well, except for internet connection. It's frustrating when you call to tell them the internet is out, only to be told to contact them on line...GRRR.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> All is well, except for internet connection. It's frustrating when you call to tell them the internet is out, only to be told to contact them on line...GRRR.


I gave up on the internet and use the data on my phone as a hotspot. So happy to hear from you and that everything's fine


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Pitter Patter!! You’re back! So happy to hear from you, how are Snickers and Pepper?


Exactly the same. I still can't decide if Pepper is pregnant or not. Snickers' little one has been very active, but that's it. Pepper never stops moving to get a decent picture. I think she must have ADHD. Going to attempt to upload a few pics. One is a "regular view" of pepper. When she swings her head one way, her belly goes the opposite way. It's really hard to get her in a decent squared up position and stay there. My cell phone takes a few moments before it actually takes the image, which is frustrating! But here are he most recents anyway. Opinions are most welcome!! Pepper's udder is top photo and Snickers' is on the bottom. The other pics are of Pepper.


----------



## Taz

Oh I think her belly is definitely bigger than your last pictures!! That udder isn't doing much yet though. Ugh! No idea if she gets ready fast or has more time to go. You holding up Ok waiting?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Oh I think her belly is definitely bigger than your last pictures!! That udder isn't doing much yet though. Ugh! No idea if she gets ready fast or has more time to go. You holding up Ok waiting?


LOL. Do I have a choice?  And if Pepper IS pregnant, would a pregnancy only a few months along show? If a baby arrives this summer, the father would be previous owner's stallion. If next summer, it would be my little guy's. How far along are they before they start showing?


----------



## Jodie

If she got pregnant this summer, I highly doubt it would give her a belly like that! Woah she has grown!! Glad all is well.


----------



## Taz

If she's showing now she's in her last trimester. They can start to show by about 7/8 months I think, depending on the mare, but it's really obvious the last 3 when the foal starts to put on weight. I'm still voting you're having two this summer but


----------



## Jodie

Rosie has decided to stretch out a lot in her back end this evening. I wonder if she’s not actually that loose back there yet though coz surely she can’t go from a bit of elongation, scrunched right back up, to long again in one day?! Not overly soft in her hind quarters yet but directly above her tail head all you feel is her spine, nothing covering it at all  My father in law was over and she walked past him while swishing her tail a bit and he commented how long and puffy her “lady parts” were getting lol
Photo of said lady parts attached.


----------



## Taz

Hate to tell you but that's elongating. Tilly would change that much that fast. I hope you're not thinking about sleeping much, she's making some fast changes, I'm a worrier but I'd be on hourly checks with her. Mind you I started 4 months early with Tilly so don't take my word for it but I think she could be close.


----------



## Taz

Oh and feeling her spine is a close indicator too


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Hate to tell you but that's elongating. Tilly would change that much that fast. I hope you're not thinking about sleeping much, she's making some fast changes, I'm a worrier but I'd be on hourly checks with her. Mind you I started 4 months early with Tilly so don't take my word for it but I think she could be close.


Oh jeez. I best set some alarms tonight then, and go make some changes to the arrangements out in the barn - right now Wish and Rosie are in a stall together that is open to a small paddock with a watering bowl. That’s good to know about the spine, I thought it was rather odd but yeah, her dock is just hard bone. That whole dent area that showed up the other day is just spine, no muscle, not fat, nothing at all. Oh my god, panic mode!!


----------



## Taz

Don't panic, just watch her. She could still be a ways off but there's no telling really. Her spine showing like that means the muscles have softened.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Don't panic, just watch her. She could still be a ways off but there's no telling really. Her spine showing like that means the muscles have softened.


That’s just it hey, we could be talking days or weeks. Ah ok yes, that makes sense about the muscles/spine. Got the coffee brewing, I don’t see much sleep in my future lol


----------



## Taz

Sorry, I hope you can get some afternoon naps. I'll be looking for an all's well in the morning.


----------



## Jodie

I’m sure I will be able to sneak one in when Lilly goes for hers. Absolutely I will keep you posted!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Definitely starting to elongate but that can happen a long time before foaling or right before. You will notice her anus actually elongate too and get soft at the bottom when she’s really close. My maiden this year was fully elongated more than a month before she foaled. It just comes and goes. But when she can no longer tighten it up at all when you check that’s usually a pretty good indicator that you are closer. If you can check color that’s helpful as well because here is a definite change when they get close. So if you can be watching for that and know what her normal is it is helpful.


----------



## Jodie

elizabeth.conder said:


> Definitely starting to elongate but that can happen a long time before foaling or right before. You will notice her anus actually elongate too and get soft at the bottom when she’s really close. My maiden this year was fully elongated more than a month before she foaled. It just comes and goes. But when she can no longer tighten it up at all when you check that’s usually a pretty good indicator that you are closer. If you can check color that’s helpful as well because here is a definite change when they get close. So if you can be watching for that and know what her normal is it is helpful.


Thank you Elizabeth! I suppose I should be grateful that she’s at least showing some signs and isn’t one of those ones that just foal with no indication they were getting close. I will definitely check the colour. 
Uneventful night last night. Still no real udder to speak of, though this morning she was the “puffiest” just in front of her teats that I’ve ever felt her be. Elongated still, hind quarters feel the same. I just wish I knew when she was bred so I’d have a better idea of how long we’re talking. She has been here for 310 days, so we’re getting closer either way!


----------



## Taz

The good news is with her being there 310 days you know the foal will be cooked well enough.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> The good news is with her being there 310 days you know the foal will be cooked well enough.


That’s very true! Sure it would be fantastic to know if she was bred around the time of the auction or a few weeks before or whatever, so that I had more of an idea of how far along she is, but I’ll have to settle for “any time between today and September”


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> That’s very true! Sure it would be fantastic to know if she was bred around the time of the auction or a few weeks before or whatever, so that I had more of an idea of how far along she is, but I’ll have to settle for “any time between today and September”


Oh my..I feel for you! I think you are very close though if she has been with you that long..I've had my girls for about 122 days and were bred "anytime" from June to "late summer." However I think I am leaning more towards late summer as there is no huge development in udder or elongation. I panicked for a long time, now just resigned for a while until time to panic again  Taking this time to getting them used to touch and some manners, etc. Getting foaling kit ready too. Can't wait for the good news, Jodie!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Oh my..I feel for you! I think you are very close though if she has been with you that long..I've had my girls for about 122 days and were bred "anytime" from June to "late summer." However I think I am leaning more towards late summer as there is no huge development in udder or elongation. I panicked for a long time, now just resigned for a while until time to panic again  Taking this time to getting them used to touch and some manners, etc. Getting foaling kit ready too. Can't wait for the good news, Jodie!


Lol you just have to love the huge window for potential foaling hey, does wonders for our nerves and stress levels 
I still think our girls are on a similar timeline, so maybe you’ll be joining me in the sleepless night club very soon! But that’s great having the extra time with them to build up their trust etc, it will definitely make it easier for you when their time comes.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Now she is definitely elongated....


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Rosie has decided to stretch out a lot in her back end this evening. I wonder if she’s not actually that loose back there yet though coz surely she can’t go from a bit of elongation, scrunched right back up, to long again in one day?! Not overly soft in her hind quarters yet but directly above her tail head all you feel is her spine, nothing covering it at all  My father in law was over and she walked past him while swishing her tail a bit and he commented how long and puffy her “lady parts” were getting lol
> Photo of said lady parts attached.


That is a perfect photograph of elongating! Thank you! Gives me a better idea of what to look for! ☺


----------



## Pitter Patter

As usual, nothing new to report on Snickers. Pepper has been holding her tail up or up and to the side a lot lately. Someone else had that same thing?


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> That is a perfect photograph of elongating! Thank you! Gives me a better idea of what to look for! ☺


No worries! The “before” picture is on I believe page 12, if you need something to compare it to! My cloud must look absolutely awful right now, bad enough having a ton of pony boobs and belly pictures, now we’re adding vulvas into the mix


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> As usual, nothing new to report on Snickers. Pepper has been holding her tail up or up and to the side a lot lately. Someone else had that same thing?


Rosie has been doing that on and off.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> As usual, nothing new to report on Snickers. Pepper has been holding her tail up or up and to the side a lot lately. Someone else had that same thing?


Tilly did that too, I was told it's from the foal being in position.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

So since you know she is 310 days at minimum. She’s got to be getting close. And just for clarification there is no chance she was bred later. Sorry I get confused sometimes with all the different names lol. Between my own horses in grad school my brain is a bit full lol. Is she stalled at all? If you post pictures taken from a bout the same time each day it is very helpful. The udder will grow over night and shrink during the day so if we compare morning to night pictures it may not show much. The start in elongation is good as well as the sunken muscles. She’s getting ready. It all just depends upon how long her preparations take lol. Is she a maiden? I still think her udder will grow before she foals but you never know. I am going to add on a couple of pictures of what I mean by her anus elongating as well. First picture is 2-3 weeks before she foaled where she was about 320-325 days, and the second was the day she foaled at 345 days. Also when you take pictures of her vulva if you can pull the tail to the side rather than up because it changes the vulvas shape some. Good news is you are getting closer!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Tilly did that too, I was told it's from the foal being in position.


Yikes! And I wasn't even SURE she was pregnant!


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Yikes! And I wasn't even SURE she was pregnant!


I think it's a good bet she is, now you just have to watch for any other changes and hopefully she will be obvious with them  Tilly did the tail thing for a long time, don't panic.


----------



## Jodie

elizabeth.conder said:


> So since you know she is 310 days at minimum. She’s got to be getting close. And just for clarification there is no chance she was bred later. Sorry I get confused sometimes with all the different names lol. Between my own horses in grad school my brain is a bit full lol. Is she stalled at all? If you post pictures taken from a bout the same time each day it is very helpful. The udder will grow over night and shrink during the day so if we compare morning to night pictures it may not show much. The start in elongation is good as well as the sunken muscles. She’s getting ready. It all just depends upon how long her preparations take lol. Is she a maiden? I still think her udder will grow before she foals but you never know. I am going to add on a couple of pictures of what I mean by her anus elongating as well. First picture is 2-3 weeks before she foaled where she was about 320-325 days, and the second was the day she foaled at 345 days. Also when you take pictures of her vulva if you can pull the tail to the side rather than up because it changes the vulvas shape some. Good news is you are getting closer!!!


Lol oh no worries at all! Until Taz mentioned about recently gelded geldings, I was absolutely certain it didn’t happen here. To be honest I’m still pretty sure it wasn’t here - I never saw anything happen (not that that guarantees it didn’t) and he had zero interest in anyone. The place he came from gelded him “the cowboy way”. He was very nervous and sort of kept to himself for a bit until he came out of his shell.
Yes she is a maiden. I’m hoping she does something in the udder department - that would make things much easier to tell.
I just recently started stalling her at night. They had always had access to the pony side of the barn but the side door was left open to a small paddock so they just went in and out as they pleased. Now it’s just Rosie in the pony pen at night, she can still see the 3 mares though so she shouldn’t feel isolated at all.
Oh yes I can definitely see what you mean in those pictures! And thank you, I’ll be sure to do that


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Pitter Patter said:


> As usual, nothing new to report on Snickers. Pepper has been holding her tail up or up and to the side a lot lately. Someone else had that same thing?



Sally did that a lot, along with a lot of back-end scratching.


----------



## Taz

Anything new Pitter Patter?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Anything new Pitter Patter?


Not yet. But when I fed this morning I decided to take their udder pics, which I usually do in the evening. It was a little reassuring that they both had a little more udder development, which will probably be gone by evening I think.


----------



## Taz

Wahoo!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

BuckskinRoan, Do you have a baby yet?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Nope not up yet - I will just be checking her constantly, ugh. Oh well. I just went out to her a moment ago. I am not allowed anywhere near her! But I noticed something I hadn’t seen before. Not sure if it means anything or not. At the top of her tail/on her croup she almost has a dent. I tried to get a picture of it but of course pictures never really seem to show what I’m seeing! I’m currently looking back at older pictures because I’m sure that wasn’t there before, but naturally I’m second guessing myself, even as far as the little voice in my head telling me “she’s not even in foal, she’s probably in heat”
> Bahahaha oh I’m a full blown loony right now, updates on every single little thing I see, you must think I’m a crazy lady!!
> 
> Edited to add: that dip above her tail is definitely new - in everything I have of her previously she was a smooth, round, Big Booty Judy.


Hey Jodie, so you talked previously about a dent at the top of her butt. Snickers has one in the same place that just showed up today! Interesting coincidence


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Hey Jodie, so you talked previously about a dent at the top of her butt. Snickers has one in the same place that just showed up today! Interesting coincidence


Huh how strange! That gives me some hope then! Rosie has been all over the place the past few days from looking elongated to not so much, cranky as can be with me touching her. Still nothing more than edema in front of her teats so I have started a new worry - do we have fescue and is that causing any issues. I’m in the process of finding out. Anything new with Pepper?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Huh how strange! That gives me some hope then! Rosie has been all over the place the past few days from looking elongated to not so much, cranky as can be with me touching her. Still nothing more than edema in front of her teats so I have started a new worry - do we have fescue and is that causing any issues. I’m in the process of finding out. Anything new with Pepper?


Nothing new with either Snickers or Peppers, other than the "dent" in Snickers' rear end!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie, I guess I am in for two babies...someday! One of my co-workers has been around farm animals all her life and looked at the photos. She laughed and tossed the phone back to me. She says even with the mini belly shape, she can tell Pepper is pregnant, maybe more or about the same timeline as Snickers! So, tonight when I got home I did chores as normal and spent some time with the minis. Pepper's belly seemed to grow, or drop a bit, since this morning. She has not elongated, no jello butt, and no big udder changes. But Pepper is having loose stools and often tonight. She has been down and rolling a lot, even at my feet she just laid down. Unusual for this lead mare to let her guard down even for a minute. When she laid down it was pretty obvious she has a baby in there! So, will definitely continue to treat as pregnant, even though I could still be wrong. She's cranky tonight and kicked my phone/camera out of my hand so I didn't try anymore for pictures tonight. (she made her point!)Stayed as late as I dare with biting flies driving everyone nuts tonight. I doubt she is having a foal tonight, but will check on her at least one more time just in case. So, if both of my girls have a foal, the foals will be half siblings from the same father!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Jodie, I guess I am in for two babies...someday! One of my co-workers has been around farm animals all her life and looked at the photos. She laughed and tossed the phone back to me. She says even with the mini belly shape, she can tell Pepper is pregnant, maybe more or about the same timeline as Snickers! So, tonight when I got home I did chores as normal and spent some time with the minis. Pepper's belly seemed to grow, or drop a bit, since this morning. She has not elongated, no jello butt, and no big udder changes. But Pepper is having loose stools and often tonight. She has been down and rolling a lot, even at my feet she just laid down. Unusual for this lead mare to let her guard down even for a minute. When she laid down it was pretty obvious she has a baby in there! So, will definitely continue to treat as pregnant, even though I could still be wrong. She's cranky tonight and kicked my phone/camera out of my hand so I didn't try anymore for pictures tonight. (she made her point!)Stayed as late as I dare with biting flies driving everyone nuts tonight. I doubt she is having a foal tonight, but will check on her at least one more time just in case. So, if both of my girls have a foal, the foals will be half siblings from the same father!


Ah how exciting!! Hahaha you know it’s time to leave her alone when she kicks the phone away lol little monkey! Rosie, or Fat Actress as I’ve taken to calling her as I’m still not fully believing she is in foal, looks like she has swallowed a giant watermelon. She just hates me touching her, ears pinned, went to bite me, turned her butt at me threatening to kick, the full works! But she’ll happily follow me into her stall for food, of course! 
Here’s a couple pics from tonight. The picture with her tail down she was still slightly looking to the left, which of course would bulge her right side out more, but the past few days she does seem to look more lopsided to the right than the left like she has been since about the beginning of March.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Jodie, I guess I am in for two babies...someday! One of my co-workers has been around farm animals all her life and looked at the photos. She laughed and tossed the phone back to me. She says even with the mini belly shape, she can tell Pepper is pregnant, maybe more or about the same timeline as Snickers! So, tonight when I got home I did chores as normal and spent some time with the minis. Pepper's belly seemed to grow, or drop a bit, since this morning. She has not elongated, no jello butt, and no big udder changes. But Pepper is having loose stools and often tonight. She has been down and rolling a lot, even at my feet she just laid down. Unusual for this lead mare to let her guard down even for a minute. When she laid down it was pretty obvious she has a baby in there! So, will definitely continue to treat as pregnant, even though I could still be wrong. She's cranky tonight and kicked my phone/camera out of my hand so I didn't try anymore for pictures tonight. (she made her point!)Stayed as late as I dare with biting flies driving everyone nuts tonight. I doubt she is having a foal tonight, but will check on her at least one more time just in case. So, if both of my girls have a foal, the foals will be half siblings from the same father!


Oh, she's getting close.....maybe . They normally have cow patties close to foaling but I've learned not to count on anything. I think Kristens mare did that on and off for a few weeks(?) and Tilly didn't do it at all. Could you please humour a worrier and post an all's fine or thumbs up in the mornings when you have time so I know you're still doing OK there?


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Ah how exciting!! Hahaha you know it’s time to leave her alone when she kicks the phone away lol little monkey! Rosie, or Fat Actress as I’ve taken to calling her as I’m still not fully believing she is in foal, looks like she has swallowed a giant watermelon. She just hates me touching her, ears pinned, went to bite me, turned her butt at me threatening to kick, the full works! But she’ll happily follow me into her stall for food, of course!
> Here’s a couple pics from tonight. The picture with her tail down she was still slightly looking to the left, which of course would bulge her right side out more, but the past few days she does seem to look more lopsided to the right than the left like she has been since about the beginning of March.


That bellies even bigger again!! Have you heard back about your paddocks?


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> That bellies even bigger again!! Have you heard back about your paddocks?


After doing a bit of research and walking through the paddocks that haven’t been grazed yet as we don’t have them properly fenced, there is indeed fescue in there


----------



## Taz

Oh that's not good. Have you pulled her out?


----------



## Jodie

Yes, she’s in her stall (which is connected to a dry paddock) with a hay net.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Oh, she's getting close.....maybe . They normally have cow patties close to foaling but I've learned not to count on anything. I think Kristens mare did that on and off for a few weeks(?) and Tilly didn't do it at all. Could you please humour a worrier and post an all's fine or thumbs up in the mornings when you have time so I know you're still doing OK there?


I will try...unfortunately I do my chores and then run off to work, which is one hr away in the summer (and seemingly FOREVER in the winter!). So might be from work as I get the chance! Don't worry. I don't think things are really moving along that much yet!


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> I will try...unfortunately I do my chores and then run off to work, which is one hr away in the summer (and seemingly FOREVER in the winter!). So might be from work as I get the chance! Don't worry. I don't think things are really moving along that much yet!


Thank you. Updates whenever you can would be great! I get more nervous about everyone else's foals than I did my own.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Thank you. Updates whenever you can would be great! I get more nervous about everyone else's foals than I did my own.


So, just got done doing chores. Pepper is getting huge! From the under carriage view of the udder on both of them, it doesn't look like much, BUT from the back end I can actually see Pepper's teets hanging straight down...which is new. Unfortunately nobody seems to be feeling photogenic tonight. Pepper has watery stools and is squirting (for lack of better wording) poopy water and farting a lot. I don't know if I should be concerned or not. Snickers is also having barely formed stools (and dumped quite a load of it!) and are a little greenish in color. The other two are fine. They don't appear in any distress or pain and are continuing to eat. Any thoughts? They were all wormed in May (since I thought the girls were about a month left....HAHA...that joke was on me!)


----------



## Taz

Looking forward to pictures when you can get them . Sounds like they could have eaten something, of course it's suspicious that it's just the two of them but that doesn't sound like the usual foaling cow patties to me. Do you have any banamine just incase they get uncomfortable from it? I'd say as long as they're eating and drinking and acting fine I'd watch them but not worry ...much. You might want to take their temperature if you can to be safe.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Looking forward to pictures when you can get them . Sounds like they could have eaten something, of course it's suspicious that it's just the two of them but that doesn't sound like the usual foaling cow patties to me. Do you have any banamine just incase they get uncomfortable from it? I'd say as long as they're eating and drinking and acting fine I'd watch them but not worry ...much.


I don't have any at this time. Hoping to have vet out soon and will ask him for some, IF he will give it to me! Is Banamine in the form of granules or shot? I think I had some for my old boy who passed but we used it all. I think that was granules? I always thought it was a shot...I have no problem if it is, other than getting the snot kicked out of me...LOL...But I can have someone hold. I don't think it could have been something only they ate. They don't have access to other things, unless some careless human gave it to them when I am gone. No one can touch my animals through two fences several feet apart, but they could throw something in...Yikes...now my mind is really racing...I think WORRY is my middle name lately even though I try not to...UGH! They would be the two greedy ones to grab anything that might have been tossed over too. So my cameras may help with that too, IF we can ever get them working!


----------



## Taz

It's the green colour that makes me think maybe something they ate. Normally it's green in green out with grass or hay. Maybe something in a bale???? If they didn't get something different to eat then I'd think they have a bug. If you could get a temp on them, maybe while someone holds them with some good food as a distraction and you stand to the side not right behind? I'd really like you not to get kicked. If their temp is normal I'd just watch them
The banamine is a paste, like a wormer. Really easy to use.At least that's what we have here. If you ever are given the injectable it's only for iv not im or they can have a bad reaction. You can give it orally as well if you need to. I get being paranoid. I have a gate on my driveway and get strangers opening it and driving in, I don't get that


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> It's the green colour that makes me think maybe something they ate. Normally it's green in green out with grass or hay. Maybe something in a bale???? If they didn't get something different to eat then I'd think they have a bug. If you could get a temp on them, maybe while someone holds them with some good food as a distraction and you stand to the side not right behind? I'd really like you not to get kicked. If their temp is normal I'd just watch them
> The banamine is a paste, like a wormer. Really easy to use.At least that's what we have here. If you ever are given the injectable it's only for iv not im or they can have a bad reaction. You can give it orally as well if you need to. I get being paranoid. I have a gate on my driveway and get strangers opening it and driving in, I don't get that


OK, so another stupid question? What is a "normal" temp for a mini? Oh paste would be wonderful!! Good to know about banamine not being an injectible! I totally get the gate thing and strangers. I have a neighbor (who knows better) who just shows up on my property whenever he feels like it. I have up no trespassing signs. He actually told me they don't pertain to him! Maybe your gate crashers have the same mentality!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> OK, so another stupid question? What is a "normal" temp for a mini? Oh paste would be wonderful!! Good to know about banamine not being an injectible! I totally get the gate thing and strangers. I have a neighbor (who knows better) who just shows up on my property whenever he feels like it. I have up no trespassing signs. He actually told me they don't pertain to him! Maybe your gate crashers have the same mentality!


Also, does anyone know if the newer touchless thermometers work on animals? Not sure if the hair/fur would interfere with a reading.


----------



## Taz

I've never tried one of the new thermometers but give it a try if you have one. A normal temp is the same as the big horses. Between 99-101 is considered normal, each horse has a normal for them in that. Tilly sits at about 99.4-99.6. If you have a digital that's fast and beeps when it's done that the easiest unless the touchless work. No stupid questions


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I've never tried one of the new thermometers but give it a try if you have one. A normal temp is the same as the big horses. Between 99-101 is considered normal, each horse has a normal for them in that. Tilly sits at about 99.4-99.6. If you have a digital that's fast and beeps when it's done that the easiest unless the touchless work. No stupid questions


Thanks, Taz!!


----------



## Taz

You're welcome  Let me know how they're doing when you can?


----------



## Jodie

I hope everything is ok Pitter Patter and that your girls are better soon!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I hope everything is ok Pitter Patter and that your girls are better soon!


Thanks! I'm sure they will be fine. Will check temps tomorrow. Too dark right now


----------



## Pitter Patter

No news to report on my girls. All of my minis were grumps this morning. Hoping they were just hungry and irritable.


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> No news to report on my girls. All of my minis were grumps this morning. Hoping they were just hungry and irritable.


Same here, nothing interesting, just a grumpy little pony. Sure missing my sweet little girl that was all loving and kid safe, now I’m even on high alert around her as she’s so grouchy. She wouldn’t even let me lift her feet.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Out with my minis tonight. Still a bit grumpy but not so bad tonight. Someone rode by on a horse and there was some excitement for a while. All the minis ran to the fence to get a better look and were calling to it. Poor girl had a heck of a time keeping her horse from coming over. Not sure if she has a male or female but all the girls were calling it. Then a big doe jumped past them, then a rabbit through the paddock. They were thrilled with all the excitement all at once almost! LOL Anyway, Pepper looks obese to me tonight. But I see movement so I am confused. I think I need to cut back a bit but will probably wait until baby (ies) are done nursing so I don't cheat anyone on nutrients. Even my hard keeper elderly girl looks a bit thin still but putting some weight on now, in the belly area mostly (which worries me given the current unknown situation of at least one of the others and not knowing when with the other!) Perhaps she is pregnant with my little guy. Don't see or feel any movement. Thank goodness she doesn't mind handling! Especially since the others are playing "stay waaay over there, Lady!


----------



## Pitter Patter

OK Taz, and anyone else who has opinions or advice to share! Going to try to upload some recent shots. Sorry if it loads funny. Have a great day everyone! If the photos stay in order, they are (1) Pepper's udder 7.31.20 (2) Snicker's udder 7.31.20 (3) side view of Pepper's teets 7.31.20-it's a dark photo and she's black, but if enlarged it can be seen fairly well (4) Pepper rear shot 7.31.20 (5) Pepper side view 7.31.20 (6)Snicker's rear shot 7.3.20. Their bellies keep growing, but not a ton of advancement on udder. Thinking MAYBE late August, early Sept. I am already worried about keeping babies warm in winter!! Yikes, hope they arrive soon so they will be a little bit older before snow hits!


----------



## Taz

It sounds like they had fun last night . My guys love it when they can get all excited when a menonite wagon goes by.
I hope your old girl just has a hay belly, she'd probably be fine with a foal but it would be hard on her. If she has a belly but still looks thin she might need more grain or to be switched to something higher in protein and fat. If she's in foal I'd be throwing maternity at her till she wasn't thin anymore. If she's in foal I wouldn't think she would be having a problem putting on weight because of it unless she was bred last year too, but I could be wrong.
Good idea not cutting anyone back on feed until after they're done nursing. Both of mine needed 24/7 hay or grass and maternity to keep their weight on.
Those udders are really annoying aren't they? Here's hoping they get it together and have those babies before it gets cold! I found it works really well for the first week or two to use a waterproof dog coat, the ones that look like a horse blanket, sew in a couple layers of fleece and put on a butt strap. That would get you through until you can figure out if/what they need after. Babies are born with lots of fuzz, especially the ones that are early and late in the year. If Pepper suddenly looks really fat it's probably her stomach muscles relaxing. Izzy went from barely there to waddling overnight 3 weeks before she foaled.
Thanks for the pictures and update. Please anyone with any different ideas speak up, most of you have more experience than I do.


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> OK Taz, and anyone else who has opinions or advice to share! Going to try to upload some recent shots. Sorry if it loads funny. Have a great day everyone! If the photos stay in order, they are (1) Pepper's udder 7.31.20 (2) Snicker's udder 7.31.20 (3) side view of Pepper's teets 7.31.20-it's a dark photo and she's black, but if enlarged it can be seen fairly well (4) Pepper rear shot 7.31.20 (5) Pepper side view 7.31.20 (6)Snicker's rear shot 7.3.20. Their bellies keep growing, but not a ton of advancement on udder. Thinking MAYBE late August, early Sept. I am already worried about keeping babies warm in winter!! Yikes, hope they arrive soon so they will be a little bit older before snow hits!View attachment 42022
> View attachment 42023
> View attachment 42024
> View attachment 42025
> View attachment 42027
> View attachment 42029


I definitely understand your concern about keeping a baby warm in winter! If I use the auction as Rosie’s breed date, that would put her at 330 days on August 15th, and 345 days on August 30th, though of course she could before then or even after! I have informed my husband that if we have a September baby then the rec room is being converted into Rosie and baby’s room 
I don’t see much change in the udder department in your pictures, I’m sure you’re like me and just wishing to go check one day and see an actual noticeable change! So frustrating lol 
Snickers doesn’t look very wide from behind, is her belly low? Pepper looks rather robust in the belly in the side view lol


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> It sounds like they had fun last night . My guys love it when they can get all excited when a menonite wagon goes by.
> I hope your old girl just has a hay belly, she'd probably be fine with a foal but it would be hard on her. If she has a belly but still looks thin she might need more grain or to be switched to something higher in protein and fat. If she's in foal I'd be throwing maternity at her till she wasn't thin anymore. If she's in foal I wouldn't think she would be having a problem putting on weight because of it unless she was bred last year too, but I could be wrong.
> Good idea not cutting anyone back on feed until after they're done nursing. Both of mine needed 24/7 hay or grass and maternity to keep their weight on.
> Those udders are really annoying aren't they? Here's hoping they get it together and have those babies before it gets cold! I found it works really well for the first week or two to use a waterproof dog coat, the ones that look like a horse blanket, sew in a couple layers of fleece and put on a butt strap. That would get you through until you can figure out if/what they need after. Babies are born with lots of fuzz, especially the ones that are early and late in the year. If Pepper suddenly looks really fat it's probably her stomach muscles relaxing. Izzy went from barely there to waddling overnight 3 weeks before she foaled.
> Thanks for the pictures and update. Please anyone with any different ideas speak up, most of you have more experience tan I do.


Pepper is about 12 yrs old. Is that too old for a baby? I really hope my Cottontail (who is 24-25 yrs old) isn't. Snickers is about 5 yrs old. Thanks for the blanket tip, Taz! Just may have to do that. I think I will wait to see when they arrive to figure out if/how many I will need! I switched to higher protein, low sugar content, and higher fat grain instead of regular grain and they all put on weight really fast! But I figure babies need that and so do mamas otherwise nutrients come out of mama...which I learned first hand with myself. I lost a lot of calcium from my own bones and teeth. Now I am wondering if they will foal at or around the same time! (If Pepper is pregnant!.) That could be a bit chaotic...LOL


Jodie said:


> I definitely understand your concern about keeping a baby warm in winter! If I use the auction as Rosie’s breed date, that would put her at 330 days on August 15th, and 345 days on August 30th, though of course she could before then or even after! I have informed my husband that if we have a September baby then the rec room is being converted into Rosie and baby’s room
> I don’t see much change in the udder department in your pictures, I’m sure you’re like me and just wishing to go check one day and see an actual noticeable change! So frustrating lol
> Snickers doesn’t look very wide from behind, is her belly low? Pepper looks rather robust in the belly in the side view lol


LOL! I would love the option of being to bring them in, but not possible and I'd probably be the only one still living there if I did! I have had chicks in my house a couple of times for an extended time as 4-H has to have show chickens at exactly 5 months by fair, which is first week of August. That puts getting or hatching chicks at exactly the first week of Feb (how unnatural is that?!) So, anyway--they really, really smell bad no matter how clean we kept them. Chickens and ducks in the house...super bad plan! LOL. Ya, the girls udders show very minimal changes, but from when I got them is what I like to compare them too and there is some small change. Not enough, I don't think to be close to foaling. Snickers' belly changes throughout the day often. I think the foal is lying lengthwise and seems to be most comfortable that way because when the belly is really wide it's only for about 20 mins or so and then reverts back to lengthwise. Snicker's is 34 " and Pepper is about 31" and they would both have been bred to the same stallion, who is 30". I don't know if size of the stud matters. Snickers is also considerably longer than Pepper. I will only know in retrospect how all this plays out. Previous owner I think is a little sad because that will be two foals out of her stud that she can't sell. I hope to be able to keep any of their babies unless I am not skilled enough to handle youngsters. This is a learn as you go proposition! So, Jodie, is your vote for fat, pregnant, or both?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

PLEASE don't worry about your foals in winter......Horses' comfort zones are MUCH lower than ours. They have a harder time in HEAT. (Sort of like rabbits.) To check if a horse is comfortable in the cold (obviously not shivering), put your hand up into it's "arm pit". If the "pit" is warm, so is the horse. (Just something I do to reassure myself.) For foal blankets (the Brits call them RUGS), I find that different sized DOG coats from Petco/Petsmart or even Amazon work well. 

We try NOT to bring our horses into the house unless it's an emergency. It confuses their natural body temp., not good for their respiration, and may even cause them to shed too early! We've had two instances (that I can recall) where we had minis stay indoors with us over the years, because of health issues......other than DOZENS being walked through on lead -- just for fun.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Maryann at MiniV said:


> PLEASE don't worry about your foals in winter......Horses' comfort zones are MUCH lower than ours. They have a harder time in HEAT. (Sort of like rabbits.) To check if a horse is comfortable in the cold (obviously not shivering), put your hand up into it's "arm pit". If the "pit" is warm, so is the horse. (Just something I do to reassure myself.) For foal blankets (the Brits call them RUGS), I find that different sized DOG coats from Petco/Petsmart or even Amazon work well.
> 
> We try NOT to bring our horses into the house unless it's an emergency. It confuses their natural body temp., not good for their respiration, and may even cause them to shed too early! We've had two instances (that I can recall) where we had minis stay indoors with us over the years, because of health issues......other than DOZENS being walked through on lead -- just for fun.


Good tip Maryann--Thanks! I am learning so much (mostly how much I DON'T know...LOL)


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

One of the MANY reasons we (husband and I) kept an interest in breeding the minis for so many years (other than falling in love), is that we realize that even after 30 years, we STILL are LEARNING something new. It's like being a perpetual STUDENT.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> Pepper is about 12 yrs old. Is that too old for a baby? I really hope my Cottontail (who is 24-25 yrs old) isn't. Snickers is about 5 yrs old. Thanks for the blanket tip, Taz! Just may have to do that. I think I will wait to see when they arrive to figure out if/how many I will need! I switched to higher protein, low sugar content, and higher fat grain instead of regular grain and they all put on weight really fast! But I figure babies need that and so do mamas otherwise nutrients come out of mama...which I learned first hand with myself. I lost a lot of calcium from my own bones and teeth. Now I am wondering if they will foal at or around the same time! (If Pepper is pregnant!.) That could be a bit chaotic...LOL
> 
> LOL! I would love the option of being to bring them in, but not possible and I'd probably be the only one still living there if I did! I have had chicks in my house a couple of times for an extended time as 4-H has to have show chickens at exactly 5 months by fair, which is first week of August. That puts getting or hatching chicks at exactly the first week of Feb (how unnatural is that?!) So, anyway--they really, really smell bad no matter how clean we kept them. Chickens and ducks in the house...super bad plan! LOL. Ya, the girls udders show very minimal changes, but from when I got them is what I like to compare them too and there is some small change. Not enough, I don't think to be close to foaling. Snickers' belly changes throughout the day often. I think the foal is lying lengthwise and seems to be most comfortable that way because when the belly is really wide it's only for about 20 mins or so and then reverts back to lengthwise. Snicker's is 34 " and Pepper is about 31" and they would both have been bred to the same stallion, who is 30". I don't know if size of the stud matters. Snickers is also considerably longer than Pepper. I will only know in retrospect how all this plays out. Previous owner I think is a little sad because that will be two foals out of her stud that she can't sell. I hope to be able to keep any of their babies unless I am not skilled enough to handle youngsters. This is a learn as you go proposition! So, Jodie, is your vote for fat, pregnant, or both?


Pepper is definitely not too old to have a baby, Cotton Tail is petty old for it but also would have a harder time catching. I've found the most important thing you can do with these tiny babies is handle them right away. Lots of scratching and running your hands all over them, they will grow up with no fear. As soon as you can turn some of that into moving away from pressure and picking up feet for a few seconds. You'll have very well behaved and socialized munchkins that you don't have to worry about 'not being skilled enough' to keep. If they bite or kick just block them gently and redirect them to something else, if that doesn't work as they get a bit older and try things on just send them out of your space if they don't behave, you already have their trust and they'll get it and come back better.


----------



## Jodie

Maryann at MiniV said:


> PLEASE don't worry about your foals in winter......Horses' comfort zones are MUCH lower than ours. They have a harder time in HEAT. (Sort of like rabbits.) To check if a horse is comfortable in the cold (obviously not shivering), put your hand up into it's "arm pit". If the "pit" is warm, so is the horse. (Just something I do to reassure myself.) For foal blankets (the Brits call them RUGS), I find that different sized DOG coats from Petco/Petsmart or even Amazon work well.
> 
> We try NOT to bring our horses into the house unless it's an emergency. It confuses their natural body temp., not good for their respiration, and may even cause them to shed too early! We've had two instances (that I can recall) where we had minis stay indoors with us over the years, because of health issues......other than DOZENS being walked through on lead -- just for fun.


Thank you for the excellent information! It definitely makes me feel better about having a foal later in the summer. I’ll be getting a dog coat! In your experience, what sort of size would I need? That is what has been holding me back from getting one as I’m really not sure quite how little this little one will be. This might not help much but Rosie is 30 inches and the suspected sire (the stud she was in the pen with at auction) probably would have only been about 33/34 inches I would guess, looking back at pictures I took that day.
It was definitely a joke about them moving into the rec room - there is NO WAY that would ever fly, unless I got a divorce  but I rather like him so I think I’ll keep him around lol though I’m sure if it was an emergency then he would be fine with it.

Pitter Patter: I really am suspicious about Pepper! I’m honestly thinking there’s a strong possibility you may have two on the way. You know that Snickers is pregnant and that they were in the same herd, so there’s a good chance the stud got to them both, add Pepper’s changing shape to that and it’s certainly looking like a good chance!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Dog Coat size? The average mini foal born to parents 34" and under is close to the size of a Cocker Spaniel (but with longer legs). So figure that when shopping. We've got a collection of various sizes AND styles, of course. LOL.


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, it appears there is nothing new to report on Snickers and Pepper today. Except Snickers is getting sweeter with me and Pepper is not being at all friendly. But to be fair, those biting flies are very attracted to her for some reason and she fights extremely hard to avoid fly spray...ugh... My daughter looked at Pepper today and came back to say she is HUGE! I needed her to look as the rest of us have become accustomed to her "look". She said she is huge and looks ready to pop! So, pretty sure she is pregnant . I just don't think she is ready to "pop" LOL. I only have girl names picked out so if they have fillies, no problem there. Colts, well that is taking a bit longer to think up. I am making a list so I can see what might "fit" best. I took pictures, but absolutely no change.


----------



## Jodie

I wish Rosie would get sweeter with me! She is all happy and lovely if you’re at the front of her, but anywhere near her belly or back end and look out. I touched the bottom of her belly today and she kicked hard (missed me but still, not like her). Her belly is very hard, no squish to it all anymore. You should post the pictures anyway because I for one like seeing them! I would also love to hear your potential names!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie, Rosie is beautiful!! OK, I am going to upload some pics from earlier this evening. The filly names I am thinking of but not totally sold yet (have to see the little ones first). Calliope (Cally for short), and Irish Piper (Piper for short). So all pics taken this evening. (1)Snickers side view (2) Pepper rear view (3)Snickers' udder (4)Pepper's udder (5) Pepper side view (6)Pepper front view--kind of! She kept leaving when I got my phone out to take pics! Thoughts anyone? Udders have seemed to have gone back in time. Is Pepper pregnant? I'm thinking so....


----------



## Jodie

Thank you  She is having her hooves trimmed on Friday so that might be rather interesting given how grumpy she is.
I will be very surprised if Pepper isn’t pregnant. And I just love the colours in Snickers’ mane and tail! 
Aww those names are lovely! I don’t have any yet, but I’ll know when I see the baby.


----------



## MerMaeve

Guess who I finally got to see today after 2 months?!?! Hint: Her name starts with a S and ends with a T! (Pics in a sec)


----------



## MerMaeve

She is definitely close! Still very wide, but way more dropped. I couldn't get a picture but she looked pretty elongated. Not as friendly as before but that's expected being VERY pregnant and flies. Her udder was very big (Cindy agreed), teats were still touching. Best pics I could get, sorry! I have a picture of the other side of her udder but it's not any better.


----------



## Jodie

Holy that’s a big belly for a little lady! Does her current owner still think she is “maybe just fat”  that’s quite the udder too! Hopefully not much longer now!


----------



## Jodie

Thought I would add a picture of Rosie tonight. She’s becoming quite the wide load!


----------



## Pitter Patter

No news here...sigh


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> No news here...sigh


Same here.


----------



## MerMaeve

Jodie said:


> Holy that’s a big belly for a little lady! Does her current owner still think she is “maybe just fat”  that’s quite the udder too! Hopefully not much longer now!


I know, she is so wide which makes me think that the foal needs to spin before she can have it. LOL, she said Squirt has always been a little chubby, but with her humongous udder she knows she has to be pregnant.


----------



## Taz

It sounds/looks like Squirt could have the foal anytime now. How many foals has she had? Fingers crossed soon!!!!!

Snickers, Pepper, Rosie, what's up girls? Get going already!!

Great names Pitter Patter


----------



## Jodie

I know hey, taking their sweet time lol Nothing is really new today, she’s peeing and pooping a whole lot more than normal yesterday, last night and today, but not really anything in the way of “classic” signs of imminent foaling, though of course she may not do much of that. Her flank measurement has shrunk a bit since last week but her belly measurement has grown.


----------



## Taz

Her flank 'shrinking' is her dropping, a good sign but ya, no telling when she''ll foal. Huury up and wait, and wait, and wait


----------



## MerMaeve

I think she has had two foals before.


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> I think she has had two foals before.


Oh good, she's done this before and knows what she's doing


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Her flank 'shrinking' is her dropping, a good sign but ya, no telling when she''ll foal. Huury up and wait, and wait, and wait


Lol I have a feeling I’m going to be doing a lot of waiting! She doesn’t look particularly elongated but she barely seems to rest her tail down anymore, it’s always at least somewhat up/to the side, so she must be feeling something back there. Not much tail swishing though, only really to get flies off of her.


----------



## Jodie

Saw this and found it quite fitting for those of us still waiting, and those who have been through all of this before!

The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time. (It's time being determined by the following factors): 

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phonecalls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use
this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time Someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how Truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a Beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Saw this and found it quite fitting for those of us still waiting, and those who have been through all of this before!
> 
> The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time. (It's time being determined by the following factors):
> 
> 1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.
> 
> 2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.
> 
> 3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.
> 
> 4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
> 
> 5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phonecalls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.
> 
> 6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
> 
> 7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use
> this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
> 
> 8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
> 
> 9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time Someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
> 
> 10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how Truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a Beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> It sounds/looks like Squirt could have the foal anytime now. How many foals has she had? Fingers crossed soon!!!!!
> 
> Snickers, Pepper, Rosie, what's up girls? Get going already!!
> 
> Great names Pitter Patter


I think it's a conspiracy....nothing at all!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I know hey, taking their sweet time lol Nothing is really new today, she’s peeing and pooping a whole lot more than normal yesterday, last night and today, but not really anything in the way of “classic” signs of imminent foaling, though of course she may not do much of that. Her flank measurement has shrunk a bit since last week but her belly measurement has grown.


Getting closer then!


----------



## Jodie

Same here, no news. But then it’s only approximately day 319 here so maybe things will liven up soon


----------



## Taz

They're all doing their jobs well. You're going to question whether they're really in foal, be frustrated and exhausted to the point you want to give up but just can't quite make yourself, at that point they will finally give in and foal, with or without any warning. Hang in there, it will happen. And yes, it's a conspiracy


----------



## Pitter Patter

Update on Snickers and Pepper: absolutely nothing.....only time will tell I guess!


----------



## Taz

Ughh!!!! Poor you!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Ughh!!!! Poor you!


My poor girls...must be miserable to be pregnant so long!


----------



## Taz

I know, I felt awful for mine, they really look miserable by the end.


----------



## Jodie

Minimal changes with Rosie tonight that suggest she’s going in the right direction, but nothing to get excited about just yet.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Minimal changes with Rosie tonight that suggest she’s going in the right direction, but nothing to get excited about just yet.


Now you're both teasing us


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Now you're both teasing us


Lol well she’s been doing a fair bit of rolling, biting her sides, rubbing her butt on the wall. Butt muscles are getting slightly softer. All going in the right direction but slowly.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Lol well she’s been doing a fair bit of rolling, biting her sides, rubbing her butt on the wall. Butt muscles are getting slightly softer. All going in the right direction but slowly.


So when she goes, it will be fast because she's all pumped and primed!☺


----------



## Jodie

Hopefully! But I’m currently having a freak out and on the phone with the vet as I just found fescue in my “fescue free” hay


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Lol well she’s been doing a fair bit of rolling, biting her sides, rubbing her butt on the wall. Butt muscles are getting slightly softer. All going in the right direction but slowly.


Come on Rosie!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Still no changes with my girls....but she does look a little more "pregnant" if that makes any sense? LOL


----------



## MerMaeve

Are my pics from the 2nd still visible or no? I can't see them...


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Hopefully! But I’m currently having a freak out and on the phone with the vet as I just found fescue in my “fescue free” hay


Is there any chance your big mare would be producing colostrum?


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> Are my pics from the 2nd still visible or no? I can't see them...


On page 17


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Any word from your vet?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Still going back and forth on whether or not Pepper is pregnant  Snickers doesn't look much like she is, but the movements are pretty obvious. Their udders haven't changed much since last time, so i will spare you all those pics again! I really need to know opinions please! My vet hasn't answered my calls and he's the only large animal vet in the region at the moment. He usually does so he must be overwhelmed or sick . Hopefully he calls yet tonight or tomorrow.



Pepper is in photos 1,2,4. # 3 is Snickers. In all fairness, Pepper has gained a lot of weight this summer. She's dominant AND a total food hog. They were all taken this evening. *Just got a call from vet! He will be out next Wednesday evening. I asked him if he has ultrasound to check for pregnancy and he says he prefers to palpate but to do that he needs to medicate. When I asked him if the medication would hurt a fetus he said not get ahead of myself. He also wants to vaccinate. All this invasiveness makes me nervous for the mares and any possible babies. Any advice? Vet says it won't hurt them. I don't think he has much mini experience but he is an equine vet as his specialty.


----------



## Taz

Snickers really doesn't look pregnant and never has but the movement your seeing is the answer there, they don't have to look pregnant to be pregnant. It's just another way to make you crazy. Pepper doesn't look very fat to me. No fat pads beside her tail, her belly hangs down more than out and has gotten lower, she looks like she has cover over her ribs but she should. I really do think she's pregnant from the difference in the pictures and I think you said you saw movement the other day?


----------



## Taz

Is Pepper sunken in in her flanks? That would be pregnant to me not fat.


----------



## Jodie

No idea if Roxy is producing colostrum or not, it’s white, not very sticky if that means anything?
The vet said to take her off of it right now (which I did as soon as I saw it), and I’m feeding her hay cubes as the safest option. I’ve just been told to watch her very closely and have some colostrum on hand just in case.


----------



## Taz

What a nightmare!! Did the vet give you any colostrum? At least you can get milk from Roxy if you need it short-term. If you milk her a bit it will keep her going if you think you're going to need it. Hopefully Rosie will start an udder soon and you can relax, some at least.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> What a nightmare!! Did the vet give you any colostrum? At least you can get milk from Roxy if you need it short-term. If you milk her a bit it will keep her going if you think you're going to need it. Hopefully Rosie will start an udder soon and you can relax, some at least.


I know, as if I wasn’t panicking enough now this gets thrown into the mix! She said they don’t have any on hand but she’s pretty sure the farm store in town does, so at least there’s that. I’ll be going in there tomorrow to get some to be on the safe side. Yes I’m really hoping that it’s more to do with her “not being quite ready” rather than the fescue. She is not happy that I took her hay net away, but I’m splitting up the hay cubes into multiple feeds so she doesn’t get bored. I told her that if she’s not really pregnant then I’m really sorry for all of this! Here’s some pics from tonight. I cut the top of the vulva picture off as she just had a rather loose poop and some was still hanging out  (I held her tail to the side rather than lifted it up though, as per Elizabeth’s instructions ) Her hair is growing back in odd clumps, longer in the places where it didn’t quite get clipped as short as the rest - I thought she was getting fat pads but no, it’s just thicker areas of hair. I’m having to get more hands on to feel differences as it’s harder to tell just by looking with her coat growing in.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Is Pepper sunken in in her flanks? That would be pregnant to me not fat.


Only a little.


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Only a little.


I think Rosie and Pepper look quite similar belly wise, not that that necessarily means much, but still.


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Still going back and forth on whether or not Pepper is pregnant  Snickers doesn't look much like she is, but the movements are pretty obvious. Their udders haven't changed much since last time, so i will spare you all those pics again! I really need to know opinions please! My vet hasn't answered my calls and he's the only large animal vet in the region at the moment. He usually does so he must be overwhelmed or sick . Hopefully he calls yet tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 42061
> View attachment 42062
> View attachment 42063
> View attachment 42064
> Pepper is in photos 1,2,4. # 3 is Snickers. In all fairness, Pepper has gained a lot of weight this summer. She's dominant AND a total food hog. They were all taken this evening. *Just got a call from vet! He will be out next Wednesday evening. I asked him if he has ultrasound to check for pregnancy and he says he prefers to palpate but to do that he needs to medicate. When I asked him if the medication would hurt a fetus he said not get ahead of myself. He also wants to vaccinate. All this invasiveness makes me nervous for the mares and any possible babies. Any advice? Vet says it won't hurt them. I don't think he has much mini experience but he is an equine vet as his specialty.





Pitter Patter said:


> Still going back and forth on whether or not Pepper is pregnant  Snickers doesn't look much like she is, but the movements are pretty obvious. Their udders haven't changed much since last time, so i will spare you all those pics again! I really need to know opinions please! My vet hasn't answered my calls and he's the only large animal vet in the region at the moment. He usually does so he must be overwhelmed or sick . Hopefully he calls yet tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 42061
> View attachment 42062
> View attachment 42063
> View attachment 42064
> Pepper is in photos 1,2,4. # 3 is Snickers. In all fairness, Pepper has gained a lot of weight this summer. She's dominant AND a total food hog. They were all taken this evening. *Just got a call from vet! He will be out next Wednesday evening. I asked him if he has ultrasound to check for pregnancy and he says he prefers to palpate but to do that he needs to medicate. When I asked him if the medication would hurt a fetus he said not get ahead of myself. He also wants to vaccinate. All this invasiveness makes me nervous for the mares and any possible babies. Any advice? Vet says it won't hurt them. I don't think he has much mini experience but he is an equine vet as his specialty.


How big are Pepper and Snickers again? I personally wouldn’t want the vet going internal - unless he’s a really tiny guy/your girls are large minis, I don’t know how safe that would be? My vet is sort of an average sized woman and she wouldn’t even go in Rosie to clear out the feces for an ultrasound so as not to do any damage - she just slowly put the probe in and worked with what view she could get, which yes it would have been nicer to be able to get a full picture, but definitely the safety of the mare comes first.


----------



## Taz

I agree, I wouldn't palpate or do an internal ultrasound just to get a definite answer if there wasn't something that had to be checked. Izzy is 33/34 inches and the vet didn't even want to try when I got her and didn't know if she was pregnant, said to just wait and see. I know mares who have been tranqued while pregnant and everything was fine but I'd be nervous, it sedates the foal as well. YES vaccinate(in my opinion). Izzy didn't have any shots in the last 5 years and I was worried about that and about vaccinating in case she had a reaction. I talked to my vet when he was here doing everyone and he said it was only an issue if the mare had a high temp as a reaction and he'd never had that happen. Tilly got everything and then a booster a month(by chance) before foaling which is recommended for the colostrum to protect the foal best. When I've had a reaction from shots it has always been the west nile which is seperate here from the 4 way. I would do tetanus even if you don't want to do anything else, it's very safe and they are exposed to tetanus 24/7. Izzy had all her shots at the same time not knowing if she's in foal or not and she hasn't come back into season so if she is it didn't bother anything.

Poor Rosie. Are you soaking the hay cubes? The worst choak I've ever had was from dry hay cubes. I don't see much more than hair in her udder shot but the others look good.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Poor Rosie. Are yo soaking the hay cubes? The worst choak I've ever had was from dry hay cubes. I don't see much more than hair in her udder shot but the others look good.


I am - the first feeding I gave to her I didn’t, I just broke them up until they were fully crumbled but since the second feeding I have been soaking them. 
The hair is growing back way too quickly! I’m going to have to clip an area back there.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> How big are Pepper and Snickers again? I personally wouldn’t want the vet going internal - unless he’s a really tiny guy/your girls are large minis, I don’t know how safe that would be? My vet is sort of an average sized woman and she wouldn’t even go in Rosie to clear out the feces for an ultrasound so as not to do any damage - she just slowly put the probe in and worked with what view she could get, which yes it would have been nicer to be able to get a full picture, but definitely the safety of the mare comes first.


Snickers is 34" and Pepper is 31". I think I will have him work with our four dogs, Cobb gelding, and others before moving on to the minis. By then maybe he will be too tired to do anything else but look at the minis and maybe vaccinate. He can be a bit pushy sometimes. Unfortunately, he is the only available. He usually knows his stuff but could improve in his manners! Thanks everyone for the advice!!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Snickers is 34" and Pepper is 31". I think I will have him work with our four dogs, Cobb gelding, and others before moving on to the minis. By then maybe he will be too tired to do anything else but look at the minis and maybe vaccinate. He can be a bit pushy sometimes. Unfortunately, he is the only available. He usually knows his stuff but could improve in his manners! Thanks everyone for the advice!!


Yeah I definitely wouldn’t be entertaining the idea of him palpating - to put it into perspective, Rosie is 30 inches and palpation was ruled out instantly. Even if he is pushy, don’t let him do something you’re not comfortable with.


----------



## Taz

I've always found the easiest thing is to meet them at their car and say what's happening that day. Hi, how are you? Thanks for coming out. I've decided to do shots but I'm just going to wait and see if they foal. Do you have some banamine paste you can leave me in case of a reaction to the shots? I've never had one have a problem with it whether it was me changing my mind or adding something on even when it wasn't 'my' vet and they were here for a boarder. I sometimes get 'the look' but that's it. He's probably used to big horses and will be happy to not have to palpate a mini.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I've always found the easiest thing is to meet them at their car and say what's happening that day. Hi, how are you? Thanks for coming out. I've decided to do shots but I'm just going to wait and see if they foal. Do you have some banamine paste you can leave me in case of a reaction to the shots? I've never had one have a problem with it whether it was me changing my mind or adding something on even when it wasn't 'my' vet and they were here for a boarder. I sometimes get 'the look' but that's it. He's probably used to big horses and will be happy to not have to palpate a mini.


Thanks Taz!


----------



## Jodie

When is your vet coming out Pitter Patter? I need some excitement as Rosie isn’t doing anything interesting lol her tiny little bag feels a little bit more swollen but nothing significant (pictures don’t show it, it was just by feel that there was a slight difference).


----------



## Taz

A little change you can feel is good! Yes please, we need something good to happen!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

No changes with my girls tonight....


Jodie said:


> When is your vet coming out Pitter Patter? I need some excitement as Rosie isn’t doing anything interesting lol her tiny little bag feels a little bit more swollen but nothing significant (pictures don’t show it, it was just by feel that there was a slight difference).


Vet will be out Wednesday evening. Nothing new here, but I think Rosie and Squirt are next up.....


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> No changes with my girls tonight....
> 
> Vet will be out Wednesday evening. Nothing new here, but I think Rosie and Squirt are next up.....


I sure hope you’re right, it feels like she’s never going to foal at this rate. Starting to wonder again if it’s just a food baby  I had a dream last night that I went into the barn and she had a foal that was the exact same size as her, it was lying on the floor then got up and walked over to her. Then my pintaloosa walked out of the barn with a white sac hanging out of her and gave birth to a normal sized foal that looked just like her but with more white markings lol silly horses turning me into a loony! (My pintaloosa is most definitely open lol)


----------



## MerMaeve

Nothing from Squirt...yet. I spent all day at a (full sized) horse show today. 4 (all walk/trot/canter) classes, a 4th in English Pleasure, a 2nd in English Equitation (Patterned), a 4th in Western Pleasure and a 2nd in Western Bareback. I think it went as well as it could have. In the Bareback class we were trotting and my horse, Shadow stumbled with both front legs.... I thankfully and miraculously stayed on, and we went right back to trotting.


----------



## Taz

Cangratulations! Sounds like a good day. If Squirt would foal tonight it would be perfect


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Nothing from Squirt...yet. I spent all day at a (full sized) horse show today. 4 (all walk/trot/canter) classes, a 4th in English Pleasure, a 2nd in English Equitation (Patterned), a 4th in Western Pleasure and a 2nd in Western Bareback. I think it went as well as it could have. In the Bareback class we were trotting and my horse, Shadow stumbled with both front legs.... I thankfully and miraculously stayed on, and we went right back to trotting.


Congratulations. You both did well and nobody got hurt!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, in hanging out with minis I think I lost some perspective  Haven't ridden in about 20 years. Saw a Haflinger for sale and she was in with two larger paints. I rode the Haflinger to test her out....Wow, do I ever feel old! She was sweet but with a lot of health issues. Former Amish horse and just seemed emotionally walled off. She'd been auctioned off, taken in, and now going to a new home because she isn't needed. Boyfriend says let it go because she's foundered a couple of times, had a foot infection that made her limp when I was on her. Owner thought it was all healed up. She's older but not ancient. Low on pecking order and woman's mare kicked her pretty bad. Anyway, I forgot what it was to look down from atop a horse! Good grief! And Haflingers aren't even tall! I love riding and thought I could try it again  Came home to my minis and have a renewed affection for them. Horses but much easier to handle! (Although not rideable...LOL) So, Mermaeve, in my eyes you are an expert and did great!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> So, in hanging out with minis I think I lost some perspective  Haven't ridden in about 20 years. Saw a Haflinger for sale and she was in with two larger paints. I rode the Haflinger to test her out....Wow, do I ever feel old! She was sweet but with a lot of health issues. Former Amish horse and just seemed emotionally walled off. She'd been auctioned off, taken in, and now going to a new home because she isn't needed. Boyfriend says let it go because she's foundered a couple of times, had a foot infection that made her limp when I was on her. Owner thought it was all healed up. She's older but not ancient. Low on pecking order and woman's mare kicked her pretty bad. Anyway, I forgot what it was to look down from atop a horse! Good grief! And Haflingers aren't even tall! I love riding and thought I could try it again  Came home to my minis and have a renewed affection for them. Horses but much easier to handle! (Although not rideable...LOL) So, Mermaeve, in my eyes you are an expert and did great!!


Poor girl!
Aww, thanks!


----------



## sandra.howe9

I last posted 25th July, unfortunately still waiting for my girl to foal, as a few of you are - I keep on reading your posts with great interest and anticipation that you will be announcing that your girls have foaled but they are all still keeping us waiting ☹ I am desperate to take some leave from work but not until the little one arrives, this could go on for a long time yet


----------



## Jodie

sandra.howe9 said:


> I last posted 25th July, unfortunately still waiting for my girl to foal, as a few of you are - I keep on reading your posts with great interest and anticipation that you will be announcing that your girls have foaled but they are all still keeping us waiting ☹ I am desperate to take some leave from work but not until the little one arrives, this could go on for a long time yet


Please keep us updated, Sandra! It seems these past few weeks have dragged on for years lol
Nothing new on the foaling front with Rosie today. She had her hooves trimmed and was an absolute darling, go figure! Our farrier commented on how wide she is now lol


----------



## Taz

sandra.howe9 said:


> I last posted 25th July, unfortunately still waiting for my girl to foal, as a few of you are - I keep on reading your posts with great interest and anticipation that you will be announcing that your girls have foaled but they are all still keeping us waiting ☹ I am desperate to take some leave from work but not until the little one arrives, this could go on for a long time yet


Please keep us posted on what's going on there and feel free to whine as needed, I did a lot of it and it helps a bit .



Jodie said:


> Please keep us updated, Sandra! It seems these past few weeks have dragged on for years lol
> Nothing new on the foaling front with Rosie today. She had her hooves trimmed and was an absolute darling, go figure! Our farrier commented on how wide she is now lol


Haha! She knows the farrier wasn't going to 'poke' at her and isn't slowly going insane waiting for a baby, little monsters.


----------



## Pitter Patter

No news as of today on my two girls...Very frustrating....More than anything, I just some positive sign they ARE pregnant before I lose my mind wondering! It's hard to think there will be babies at some time. So excited and terrified at the same time!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> No news as of today on my two girls...Very frustrating....More than anything, I just some positive sign they ARE pregnant before I lose my mind wondering! It's hard to think there will be babies at some time. So excited and terrified at the same time!


It will happen! I’ve been feeling a bit disheartened recently as nothing much seems to be happening. But, the past few days there have been a lot more movements in Rosie’s belly when she eats. I sort of dismissed it but then this morning there were some really obvious “alien” like movements so I’m feeling a bit more positive now! I totally understand the mixture of excitement and fear - we’re very much in the same boat! Hopefully our girls will get a move on so we can start posting some exciting things!


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> No news as of today on my two girls...Very frustrating....More than anything, I just some positive sign they ARE pregnant before I lose my mind wondering! It's hard to think there will be babies at some time. So excited and terrified at the same time!


This is the hardest part. You know it's going to happen but they just aren't telling you when and it seems like it's never going to get there. You've been on a roller coaster all summer not knowing if/when they were going to foal. It can't be much longer even if they were bred later. As far as I know if she was just herd breeding they couldn't have caught much after sept so it will feel like forever but has to be in the next month or so. Hang in there, it will happen. Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## Pitter Patter

They look pretty much the same as a couple of pages ago on this thread, but I have a couple new udder photos and one more of Pepper. I am fairly convinced that Snickers has decided NOT to foal! Only time will tell. Her profile pic is the same. No changes. First photo is Pepper, side view. 1st udder is Pepper's and I do see changes but not much. 2nd udder is Snicker's.


----------



## Jodie

Pepper’s belly looks lower to me!


----------



## mrichmond

I’m sharing the anxiety at a distance with all you folks waiting for your mares to have their foals. I can’t imagine how long the wait would seem...hang in there everyone! ❤❤


----------



## Taz

I can see a difference in Pepper both from the side and her udder. Snickers is really being a problem child isn't she? I'm waiting for you to go out to see them and for them both to have made some fast changes. I _think _Pepper's going to give you something to see, Snickers might be a tricky foaler  . They both know what they are doing and chances are will have no problems. I know, that doesn't really help at all, but hang in there!!!!


----------



## Jodie

mrichmond said:


> I’m sharing the anxiety at a distance with all you folks waiting for your mares to have their foals. I can’t imagine how long the wait would seem...hang in there everyone! ❤❤


Thank you! Approximate day 326 over here so every day is a step closer


----------



## Jodie

A few small changes tonight - the muscles either side of Rosie’s tail head are becoming softer. Not “jello butt” yet but the squishiest they have been thus far.
There seems to be something happening with her udder. It’s somewhat hard to describe but her “bag” area is feeling more swollen almost. It’s not particularly noticeable in pictures as it is still very small and she’s getting rather fluffy again! But it’s definitely noticeable to the touch. I will attach a picture anyway lol
So, nothing that screams “imminent foaling!!” but some small steps in the right direction. I really need those right now to keep me positive and get me through the waiting game!


----------



## Taz

She looks so impressed doesn't she? I love the mane blowing in the wind. I can't really see anything with the hair but I've found feeling is the best way even when they get bigger, there are small changes you can't see. She's getting there


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> She looks so impressed doesn't she? I love the mane blowing in the wind. I can't really see anything with the hair but I've found feeling is the best way even when they get bigger, there are small changes you can't see. She's getting there


Lol I thought the same thing, just that “ugh so over the whole thing” look  
I definitely agree with the feeling - especially with her coat growing back she looks a certain way until you get your hands on her and then she feels completely different. Nothing new this morning, the wait continues lol


----------



## Pitter Patter

No news here on Snickers or Pepper. But I do have a question about my 25 yr old mare, Cottontail.....I want to think that her udder is a little swollen due to extra food and heat, etc. Going to attempt to add some pics here...Sorry for the poor quality. I was using her pics as something to measure with kind of when i look at my other two girls. I am pretty sure this girl has had more foals than should be allowed over her lifetime as her udder is just empty"sacks" basically.BUT things are starting to change down there a little bit. I took some earlier pics and then when I took some again yesterday I noticed her udder had a line down the middle that had opened up and ewwww...nasty! So I washed her up and there might be white under there because I put on a heavy moisturizer cream because she was dry and scaly..May be this the reason for getting on my lap--to scratch and/or clean. Anyway, let me know what you think?




Apparently the pictures loaded in reverse order so the fist ones are the most recent.


----------



## Taz

Oh no, that does look like she's getting some filling. That could be why you've been having a hard time getting good weight on her. Can you get any 'milk'? It might just be hot weather but I'd keep a really close eye on her. If she's pregnant you've been giving her good food which is great but you might want to separate her for grain and give her more? Tilly's weight was good before foaling and she's held it for nursing but she's getting free choice hay/grass and grain twice a day. You might need to supplement a foal with some milk replacer a few times a day to take some of the strain off her. I've known a couple older mares that had foals no problem at her age and heard of lots more. The good news is she knows what she's doing and is super friendly so you can get hands on to watch her and you'll be able to be hands on right after/while she foals if she does. The breeder you got them from though should be shot if she actually was allowed near a stud. Please keep us posted?!?


----------



## Jodie

Oh I so hope the dear old girl isn’t in foal. But like Taz said, if it turns out she is then at least she knows what she’s doing, and she is in good hands. Maybe she’s just being like my pintaloosa and bagging up to join in on the fun!


----------



## MerMaeve

Whew, sorry I've been MIA since Sun. Monday I came down with a (harder) cold and just feeling well enough to start eating normally again.


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Whew, sorry I've been MIA since Sun. Monday I came down with a (harder) cold and just feeling well enough to start eating normally again.


Aw, feel better soon!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So I feel both stupid AND disheartened now. Had vet out this evening. Checked Snickers and Pepper for pregnancy (and yes, I gave in to him palpating them but they did great)He says Pepper is definitely NOT pregnant, just obese....AND Snickers is only 4-5 months pregnant and he said there is no way I could have seen any movement from a fetus so small!! He said he is pretty sure she can only be pregnant by my stallion, not previous owner's. So, sorry for getting everyone's hope up. If he's right she might be having a WINTER baby...


----------



## Taz

Did he say anything about Cottontail? Don't feel stupid, you saw something with Snickers, who knows what now? Well, if Izzy's in foal she's about 3 months right now so I'll be trying to figure out yes or no in another 2-5 months as I can maybe feel kicking so I get to have company then....YAY!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Did he say anything about Cottontail? Don't feel stupid, you saw something with Snickers, who knows what now? Well, if Izzy's in foal she's about 3 months right now so I'll be trying to figure out yes or no in another 2-5 months as I can maybe feel kicking so I get to have company then....YAY!!!!!


He didn't palpate Cottontail because just looking at her he felt she couldn't be. I am so surprised about Snickers because I thought she looked pregnant right from the beginning of her coming to my place. And Pepper...she just mysterious! Vet laughed and asked me if I wanted Volt (stallion) checked for pregnancy too! Wow, what a way to make someone feel totally stupid! But if Snickers is only not even partway through her pregnancy, that would answer why she isn't progressing towards foaling! I just don't know anymore. I think I may cut out looking at udders for a while because it just drives me crazy.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> He didn't palpate Cottontail because just looking at her he felt she couldn't be. I am so surprised about Snickers because I thought she looked pregnant right from the beginning of her coming to my place. And Pepper...she just mysterious! Vet laughed and asked me if I wanted Volt (stallion) checked for pregnancy too! Wow, what a way to make someone feel totally stupid! But if Snickers is only not even partway through her pregnancy, that would answer why she isn't progressing towards foaling! I just don't know anymore. I think I may cut out looking at udders for a while because it just drives me crazy.


Please don't let it get you down!! Snickers IS pregnant and you don't have to worry about anything with her for a few more months. Pepper, well who knows. I really thought she was looking at the pictures and the vet could be wrong if she's very early with Volt's foal. I know someone who bought a mare who was running with a stud. She had her palpated and was told she wasn't in foal. The next summer she was very worried and going to get the vet out because she thought she had an infected udder, nope, a foal. If Cottontail isn't, that's great, she doesn't need that. I didn't think of it until a bit ago but if a geldings sheith is really dirty they can get swollen after cleaning, that could be what's going on with Cottontail. You wanted to have some foals from your boy and now you're having one and maybe two more in a couple of years if he's still a stud next summer. Take a breath, relax for a while and get ready to do it all over again starting around Jan. Oh, and that vet might know what he's doing but he's a complete jerk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodie

MerMaeve said:


> Whew, sorry I've been MIA since Sun. Monday I came down with a (harder) cold and just feeling well enough to start eating normally again.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> He didn't palpate Cottontail because just looking at her he felt she couldn't be. I am so surprised about Snickers because I thought she looked pregnant right from the beginning of her coming to my place. And Pepper...she just mysterious! Vet laughed and asked me if I wanted Volt (stallion) checked for pregnancy too! Wow, what a way to make someone feel totally stupid! But if Snickers is only not even partway through her pregnancy, that would answer why she isn't progressing towards foaling! I just don't know anymore. I think I may cut out looking at udders for a while because it just drives me crazy.


Yeah that was very uncalled for. But yay, you have your answer with Snickers and you’re going to get a foal from her and your little guy so that’s great news!! Don’t feel stupid at all, I must admit I’m very surprised about Pepper! Who knows, maybe Rosie isn’t even pregnant and we can have a giggle with each other at all the nights of lost sleep, countless belly/udder/vulva pictures, and all the worrying and stress for some little mares who just like the extra feed, especially as I thought she and Pepper look similar in the belly, may she too is just “obese”


----------



## Taz

Oh, I would have a feel of Cottontails udder every day just to make sure but she would also probably love to have more moisturizer cream on too 
My first foal was a mid March baby. I had a few blankets to keep him warm and dry and there were no problems from it. They tend to hold on to them a couple weeks longer and they are really furry....so cute!


----------



## Jodie

Today Rosie seems and feels really small. It’s almost as though her belly has shrunk overnight - she doesn’t look really wide, not crazy low, she feels thin almost over her spine and in her hind quarters. Her udder feels the biggest I’ve felt it though, but still small. No change to her back end.
Maybe she heard that Pepper got caught out and decided she should give up the act too 
Wouldn’t that be something - if both our vets were wrong and Pepper pops out a foal while Rosie just continues to be worshiped on her lily pad until the dates long pass and the jig is up!


----------



## Taz

Come on Rosie and Squirt!! We need some excitement waiting for Snickers to cook!


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter, not that I'm questioning that oh so wonderful vet but, when did you put Volt in with the girls? I was trying to figure out a possible due date for Snickers and I don't think it's been more that 4 months? I know it's somewhere here but I'm too tired to look back and try to find it. I hope you're a bit more relaxed and got some good sleep last night


----------



## MerMaeve

Can I please slap your vet upside the face, @Pitter Patter ? How old is he?


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> Pitter Patter, not that I'm questioning that oh so wonderful vet but, when did you put Volt in with the girls? I was trying to figure out a possible due date for Snickers and I don't think it's been more that 4 months? I know it's somewhere here but I'm too tired to look back and try to find it. I hope you're a bit more relaxed and got some good sleep last night


I had the same thoughts cross my mind - he said 4-5 months and it was towards the end of April that they were teasing Volt across the electric fence...unless he was really brave and got to her through the fence


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> Can I please slap your vet upside the face, @Pitter Patter ? How old is he?


Welcome back, glad yo're feeling better


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> I had the same thoughts cross my mind - he said 4-5 months and it was towards the end of April that they were teasing Volt across the electric fence...unless he was really brave and got to her through the fence


I have heard of that with a wood fence but never electric....that would smart!!


----------



## mrichmond

Taz said:


> I have heard of that with a wood fence but never electric....that would smart!!


His name is Volt, after all.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Pitter Patter, not that I'm questioning that oh so wonderful vet but, when did you put Volt in with the girls? I was trying to figure out a possible due date for Snickers and I don't think it's been more that 4 months? I know it's somewhere here but I'm too tired to look back and try to find it. I hope you're a bit more relaxed and got some good sleep last night


May 13, 2020.So at most, Snickers would only be 3 months pregnant. It is possible I didn't see what I thought I was seeing but I am fairly sure that was a baby rolling about in there. He was also not happy I chose not to fully vaccinate any of the girls with a combo vaccine for just about everything. Too worried about something going wrong with baby (ies). I asked for simple tetanus though and he didn't have any but told me I could do that myself, just go to TSC. OH boy. And my old girl with horrible teeth is just fine. He said she could use braces but her grinding teeth are in great condition. So that's good news. Oh, Mermaive, he got a shirt and neck full of Pepper's poop when he palpated her. It shot out of her like a cannon! (pretty sure purposely!)


----------



## Pitter Patter

mrichmond said:


> His name is Volt, after all.


His full name is Busy Man's Electric Volt


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Can I please slap your vet upside the face, @Pitter Patter ? How old is he?


Certainly! He is about 56 or so. Also questioned why I wanted Banamine (sp?) and said they don't need that. I wonder how he'd feel with a bowling ball coming out of him?!


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> May 13, 2020.So at most, Snickers would only be 3 months pregnant. It is possible I didn't see what I thought I was seeing but I am fairly sure that was a baby rolling about in there. He was also not happy I chose not to fully vaccinate any of the girls with a combo vaccine for just about everything. Too worried about something going wrong with baby (ies). I asked for simple tetanus though and he didn't have any but told me I could do that myself, just go to TSC. OH boy. And my old girl with horrible teeth is just fine. He said she could use braces but her grinding teeth are in great condition. So that's good news. Oh, Mermaive, he got a shirt and neck full of Pepper's poop when he palpated her. It shot out of her like a cannon! (pretty sure purposely!)


Who is to say that Volt is for sure the sire though? If the vet estimated 4-5 months then it could be possible that Snickers was indeed pregnant when you got her, just very early on? Or the vet estimate could be off too - she could be earlier than he figured, or later I suppose too. So many possibilities! One thing is for certain though, you’re going to have at least one baby!!
Glad to hear about your old girl! And nicely done Pepper


----------



## Taz

Way to go Pepper!! I hope she got a carrot for that later!   
Well, at least you know there is a foal in there. It's a little hard to miss a foal moving around and pushing at momma's sides, you also said you saw her belly get really wide then go back to her normal quite quickly. I don't think you're an idiot and I'm pretty sure he is so......maybe keep an eye on her udder etc. just to be safe? Without worrying about when she's due, she should give you something to know she's thinking about it. Or it's the other way and he overestimated the age and she's due about the same time as Izzy (tba if she's even pregnant) for an April/May baby. Her maybe breed date was May 18. So basically he was obnoxious and didn't really help you at all . You said he's the only large animal vet in the area, any chance you could fine a mobile small animal vet? They have the same training and mini's are 'small'........ A 'cow' vet would even be better.


----------



## MerMaeve

Good job Pepper!!


----------



## Jodie

MerMaeve said:


> Good job Pepper!!


Any news with Squirt? Absolutely nothing is new with Rosie and it’s depressing


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Any news with Squirt? Absolutely nothing is new with Rosie and it’s depressing


I was really hoping she'd be giving you something new by now . Hang in there.


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> I was really hoping she'd be giving you something new by now . Hang in there.


Thank you, so was I! Nothing is going backwards I suppose, but the going forwards is very very slow. I just want to go out there one day and woah there’s a big udder and a mega loose back end. I’m getting so frustrated with it all that I’m tempted to just say she’s not pregnant and turn her out in the pasture lol


----------



## MerMaeve

No, nothing that we have heard. When we went the 2nd both Mom and I thought two weeks or less....she has 24hrs.


----------



## Taz

Jodie said:


> Thank you, so was I! Nothing is going backwards I suppose, but the going forwards is very very slow. I just want to go out there one day and woah there’s a big udder and a mega loose back end. I’m getting so frustrated with it all that I’m tempted to just say she’s not pregnant and turn her out in the pasture lol


We're not back to that again are we?? . I know the feeling, it will happen, with or without a lot of warning but she is showing you something so hoping she lets you know she's really close and it happens soon!



MerMaeve said:


> No, nothing that we have heard. When we went the 2nd both Mom and I thought two weeks or less....she has 24hrs.


She looked close in those pictures, it can't be much longer. Then again I think I said that about Tilly for almost two months. Hang in there, she'll get there.


----------



## MerMaeve

i know, it's just frustrating!


----------



## Jodie

Taz said:


> We're not back to that again are we?? . I know the feeling, it will happen, with or without a lot of warning but she is showing you something so hoping she lets you know she's really close and it happens soon!


Hahaha no I’m pretty sure between the vet checks, urine test, belly growth and movement etc it all points to her being in foal, it’s just frustrating being at this point in the game with nothing really to show that she’s getting close. It was 3 weeks ago now that I was doing the “is she in heat or is this to do with baby” and not a whole lot of progress since then - slightly bigger udder, slightly lower belly and slightly softer muscles around her tail head. IF it’s an auction baby then we would be at 330 days today...if it was the freshly gelded gelding then we could be more like 320 (hard to say for sure with that one as he was never seen doing anything). Ugh.


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> i know, it's just frustrating!


I can only imagine how hard this is for you. I know you said Squirts breeder was going to try to find you 'your' horse but can you go looking? Maybe it would help?


Jodie said:


> Hahaha no I’m pretty sure between the vet checks, urine test, belly growth and movement etc it all points to her being in foal, it’s just frustrating being at this point in the game with nothing really to show that she’s getting close. It was 3 weeks ago now that I was doing the “is she in heat or is this to do with baby” and not a whole lot of progress since then - slightly bigger udder, slightly lower belly and slightly softer muscles around her tail head. IF it’s an auction baby then we would be at 330 days today...if it was the freshly gelded gelding then we could be more like 320 (hard to say for sure with that one as he was never seen doing anything). Ugh.


Ugh!! I know, it's all part of the conspiracy to make pregnant mare owners insane.


----------



## MerMaeve

I could I guess. I'm in two different mini groups on FB in MI that they will post minis for sale but not in the price range or any thing that I really like the looks of. Squirt's breeder has a few friends that have Appy farms but I think she is waiting until we are closer to being ready before she looks or she is lazy/forgetful?


----------



## MerMaeve

@Taz please post some photos of Mr. Finn!


----------



## MerMaeve

@Kristin any baby pics we can see?


----------



## Taz

I took this yesterday morning. It's not a close up but he's out with mom, dad, and aunt Izzy learning to be a horse. He is more than double the size he was when he was born and has the cutest habit of coming over for a rub and scratch and laying down in your lap or on your feet for a belly rub!


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve, You could always breed her down the road and then there'd be two!


----------



## Taz

And here are a couple from tonight, he's wet and curly from being in thunderstorms all afternoon.


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> MerMaeve, You could always breed her down the road and then there'd be two!


Yeah, I'm good! LOL


----------



## Pitter Patter

So I have been going back and looking at photos. Snickers did seem pregnant right after I got her and before she met my little guy "in person". So must have been bred at previous owner's place "sometime...." Who knows? The vet took one look at my old girl, Cottontail, and said he could palpate her to see if she is in foal, but I told him not to do it. Now I notice she has some udder development! I still doubt if she is pregnant, but if she is it is probably from Volt and won't happen until next spring/summer. Does anybody know if heat, etc. plays any part increasing swelling of the udder/teets? I am hoping that's all it is for now...


----------



## Taz

As far as I know hormones can cause them to get a bit of an udder. It should go away after a few days if it's related to being in season. As long as it's not hot/tender it shouldn't be an infection. Is it more than the pictures you posted? Do you have more? Us nosy people would like to see


----------



## Pitter Patter

OK Taz, here are your pictures!  They are hopefully in a generally chronological order when they upload!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> OK Taz, here are your pictures!  They are hopefully in a generally chronological order when they upload!View attachment 42160
> View attachment 42161
> View attachment 42162
> View attachment 42163
> View attachment 42164


Well that didn't work out so well! Sorry . Start from top left and continue from the left on the bottom row for some sense of order!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> As far as I know hormones can cause them to get a bit of an udder. It should go away after a few days if it's related to being in season. As long as it's not hot/tender it shouldn't be an infection. Is it more than the pictures you posted? Do you have more? Us nosy people would like to see


OH! I didn't even think of that!!! I hope that's all it is. I don't see any usual "in season behaviors" right now and she was pretty insistent on flirting with Volt in the beginning. She is getting pretty bold with me and the other day even ran me over to get out of the paddock for some grass, which is unusual behavior for this normally timid little girl. She may be small but has tons of determination and inertia! She is still quite thin from when I got her. Just trying to slowly build her up so it's not fat related. Any thoughts?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Taz said:


> And here are a couple from tonight, he's wet and curly from being in thunderstorms all afternoon.
> View attachment 42155
> View attachment 42156
> View attachment 42157


Love his ears! He is paying attention to his world.


----------



## Taz

Marsha Cassada said:


> Love his ears! He is paying attention to his world.


He's an awesome little guy. He's always aware of what's going on around him and figuring stuff out quietly. Takes turns hanging with each member of his herd and does everything they do.


Pitter Patter said:


> OK Taz, here are your pictures!  They are hopefully in a generally chronological order when they upload!View attachment 42160
> View attachment 42161
> View attachment 42162
> View attachment 42163
> View attachment 42164


Unnggg!! Has the one side gotten bigger instead of the other smaller? Is she showing anything else? I have no idea what to tell you other than keep an eye on her. Could be foal, could be in season, could be the weather, could be she was feeling left out and wanted to join in the 'fun'. I think she started this last week? If it's in season it should go away pretty soon...... Can you pull her out of the paddock and give her some hay cubes or pellets or bran etc. soaked in cold water and see if you can see or feel any movement? If she is in foal it could wake the little bugger up.


Jodie, anything going on other than you're sanity slowly slipping away?


----------



## Jodie

Nope! Wishing she would just give birth already or tell me that she’s just faking the whole thing so I can remember what it was like to have a full night’s sleep!


----------



## Taz

She will but not until you've given up on ever sleeping again.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> He's an awesome little guy. He's always aware of what's going on around him and figuring stuff out quietly. Takes turns hanging with each member of his herd and does everything they do.
> 
> Unnggg!! Has the one side gotten bigger instead of the other smaller? Is she showing anything else? I have no idea what to tell you other than keep an eye on her. Could be foal, could be in season, could be the weather, could be she was feeling left out and wanted to join in the 'fun'. I think she started this last week? If it's in season it should go away pretty soon...... Can you pull her out of the paddock and give her some hay cubes or pellets or bran etc. soaked in cold water and see if you can see or feel any movement? If she is in foal it could wake the little bugger up.
> 
> 
> Jodie, anything going on other than you're sanity slowly slipping away?


It looks like one side got bigger first and then the other side. She is still currently at the last picture stage. I take her out away from the others for her grain so they can't chase her off of it. I keep looking for movement but don't see any. She isn't acting like she is in season. She is however, adoring all the extra attention she is getting and also getting a little full of herself! LOL. Maybe she's thinking about challenging the other mares soon!


----------



## Taz

Well......Watch her and you'll know in a few weeks


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Well......Watch her and you'll know in a few weeks


And tonight little Cottontail's udder is getting larger again....I think all of them are in a conspiracy to drive me absolutely crazy!!


----------



## Taz

Oh no!!!! Oh poor you,most of us are only going through this with one. Is she elongating at all? I'm still pulling for she's not pregnant


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> And tonight little Cottontail's udder is getting larger again....I think all of them are in a conspiracy to drive me absolutely crazy!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Oh no!!!! Oh poor you,most of us are only going through this with one. Is she elongating at all? I'm still pulling for she's not pregnant


Not elongating at this time.


----------



## MerMaeve

*Begin rant* Okay why would Cindy (Squirt's owner) list Squirt for sale online when *she knows* we are interested?????  
*end rant*


----------



## MerMaeve

MerMaeve said:


> *Begin rant* Okay why would Cindy (Squirt's owner) list Squirt for sale online when *she knows* we are interested?????
> *end rant*


We texted her updated pictures of the barn and started fencing. She said Squirt had her baby last Thurs. and it was still born.




She said 5/7 foals this year were stillborn. She also said "I didn't know if you were still interested"


----------



## MerMaeve

Do you have to worry about fescue in your pasture if you don't have pregnant minis?


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> We texted her updated pictures of the barn and started fencing. She said Squirt had her baby last Thurs. and it was still born.
> 
> 
> 
> She said 5/7 foals this year were stillborn. She also said "I didn't know if you were still interested"


5 Still births? Wow, I wonder if there is some common denominator? So, is she going to still let you have Squirt?


----------



## Taz

Wow! She's having a problem of some kind to have that many still births.
Poor Squirt
Fescue is not a problem at all unless they are pregnant.
If you still want her, put a down payment and get it all in writing then go find her a friend ASAP and get them to your place as soon as you can. She might just not have known if you were still interested but I don't trust easily anymore, I've had this sort of thing happen too often.


----------



## MerMaeve

Yeah, I think all the pregnancies were from the same stallion so maybe something on his end?


Taz said:


> Fescue is not a problem at all unless they are pregnant.
> If you still want her, put a down payment and get it all in writing then go find her a friend ASAP and get them to your place as soon as you can. She might just not have known if you were still interested but I don't trust easily anymore, I've had this sort of thing happen too often.


Good to know on the fescue.
Yeah, we are hopefully going to put a down payment down in the next day or two. Yes, we definitely want a receipt!



Pitter Patter said:


> 5 Still births? Wow, I wonder if there is some common denominator? So, is she going to still let you have Squirt?


Here's hoping.....  

Pray that it all goes well please!


----------



## Taz

Sending everything you're way!!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## MerMaeve

Will do.


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Yeah, I think all the pregnancies were from the same stallion so maybe something on his end?
> 
> Good to know on the fescue.
> Yeah, we are hopefully going to put a down payment down in the next day or two. Yes, we definitely want a receipt!
> 
> 
> Here's hoping.....
> 
> Pray that it all goes well please!


Make sure she knows immediately that you are very serious, even if you can't get a down payment to her right this minute. You love Squirt and make sure she knows that too! Sorry about the baby loss, so sad. I wonder if she and the others weren't attended to during birthing? Maybe stallion, but who knows? Is Radar still at that barn? Maybe she'd let you get two . Please keep us updated. Sending good vibes!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve, do you have a way to transport Squirt to your place?


----------



## Pitter Patter

So I am either going to check myself into an asylum and/or quit taking pictures!! Cottontail's udder is still pretty well underway with some daily variations. There's a lot of tummy movement, but there's also a lot of gurgling from her internal chemistry set ☺ Even if she is it won't be ready until next summer. So, since she is quite thin anyway and I just don't know, she is getting Mare and Foal pelleted feed daily. That should help put some weight on her and take care of her needs if pregnant. Pepper is still a little swollen in the udder, but not much to write home about. Snickers isn't showing anything more in the udder than previously. I just wish I could figure out how far along she is. I do think she was impregnated at her previous home though, despite what the vet says. He says she's only 3-4 mos along at most and that there is no way I could see that baby move. Well, I am not he only one who sees it. I don't think she's 11 months or anything, but I think more than 3-4. Snickers and I took a nice walk through the woods yesterday and was great! She's normally a little jumpy but followed me through snapping twigs and a rabbit running by and had no problems with a loose lead and followed directly behind me (it was a really narrow path). So I am happy she has gone from kicking me at every opportunity to willingly follow me. I am not sure what makes a good driving horse, but she seems like she might fit the bill if she continues like this.


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> MerMaeve, do you have a way to transport Squirt to your place?


Nope, they would.


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> Is Radar still at that barn? Maybe she'd let you get two .


No, Radar was at a different barn and he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Jodie

So sorry to hear about Squirt’s foal MerMaeve, just heartbreaking. Hopefully you can sort something to bring her home with you soon.
Sounds like you and Snickers had a lovely walk, Pitter Patter! I hope you can get some answers from Pepper and Cottontail soon, and Snickers for that matter! 
Here’s chunky monkey tonight, stretched out with the back leg dangling. Nothing overly exciting to report. Really hoping to tell you all something interesting but Rosie seems to have other plans!


----------



## Taz

It's so nice to see her comfortable enough to lie down and sleep. Tilly wouldn't lie on her side for the last while. She would prop herself up so she could try to sleep soundly on her chest but would fall over and jolt awake. please let us know how it's going even if it's a no change and I'm loosing it. She'll get there eventually


----------



## Jodie

I agree it was nice to see, although it was rather short lived as shortly after this her belly did something strange that startled her and made her prop back up and look at her tummy a few times. I have noticed that lying stretched out on her side is getting fewer and further between and wondered if it was to do with discomfort as she is mostly propped up. Before this she tried quite a few times to lie right down, some of the attempts were such a small amount of time on her side that she barely got stretched out before she propped herself back up again.
Lol ok I will do!


----------



## MerMaeve

Well, we officially put $100 down on Miss Squirt!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off Mom's phone.


----------



## Taz

That's great news!! Waiting for pictures. Any luck finding 'your' horse? Haha, they will both be yours I think


----------



## MerMaeve

And we got a receipt.


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> That's great news!! Waiting for pictures. Any luck finding 'your' horse? Haha, they will both be yours I think


No, we forgot to mention it.  Oh well, we'll text her...


----------



## Taz

I love her eye, she's a real sweetheart and she has freckles on her nose!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Excited for you. She is adorable!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Oh my goodness! She's a doll and so beautiful!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> Haha, they will both be yours I think


You know it!


----------



## Holly Chisholm

She is GORGEOUS!!!! Is she a silver dapple/Appy? She reminds me of my Sally.


----------



## mrichmond

Squirt is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MerMaeve

Holly Chisholm said:


> She is GORGEOUS!!!! Is she a silver dapple/Appy? She reminds me of my Sally.


Yes, she is silver dapple with some Appy in her.


----------



## Jodie

Beautiful! So happy for you that you finally have her home with you!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, I am getting excited about doing actual ground work with one of my new "babies." I was thinking Pepper might be just a tad constipated and thought she might need some more exercise. Tried to put halter and lead on her so we could at least go for walk. She wasn't having it at all. So I decided to "move" her with just looking at her feet (read this in a book but never worked for me). It worked! I had her moving all over the lot and only moved my feet a little bit. When we were done she came to me willingly and put the halter on. But that wasn't the best of evening....my little, old Cottontail was at my side the whole time I was working with Pepper. When I was done with Pepper and ending on a good note, Cottontail wanted more attention. Halter then went on Cottontail and we worked on walking together and stopping. When we were good with that I worked on "back" with her after stopping. That took some time but not much. I just touched the back of her halter when I said "back" at the same time I took two steps back. She caught on right away. I took the halter off and tried it again, she was licking her lips and looking at me (yay!). She walked with me, stopped with me, and after a few tries, she backed with me several times off halter. I am so happy we are communicating! I hadn't thought about how rude I had been with them and poking and prodding about them maybe being pregnant.( I was never rough). I began introducing myself before each interaction with each horse and waited for acknowledgement. I asked again before moving closer to them and they were much more willing. When they said no, I would turn and try again later. Eventually they all came up to me as I sat on a stool in the lot and I was almost smothered with affection by 4 minis at the same time. It was such a wonderful experience. Now to move onto more! I know this is such a minute thing, but my heart just soared!


----------



## Taz

That's a huge thing, for them and you!! The relationship is the most important part not how much you get done how fast. You're going to see big changes in them now and you'll all have fun doing it. Well done you!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's a huge thing, for them and you!! The relationship is the most important part not how much you get done how fast. You're going to see big changes in them now and you'll all have fun doing it. Well done you!!!!!


This is why I got them (well, kind of for Volt too!). I love the relationship building most of all. I really don't know much of anything for training etc. but just some tidbits from a natural horsemanship trainer a few years back with my Cobb. I'm reading a good book on communicating with your horse and trying things out. This was one of them and we actually had fun learning from each other! So excited!


----------



## MerMaeve

Way to go, @Pitter Patter!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Jodie said:


> Beautiful! So happy for you that you finally have her home with you!


Thanks! Although she is not home yet...probably will be after Sep. 12th, as my older brother is getting married that day and the reception is going to be at our house......


----------



## Taz

I'm so excited for you! The relationship is what makes everything else easy and is the best part of being around them. If you want a couple other things to look at watch Taming Wild. It's a self made documentary, I think you can get it on netflix but if not google it. It's not really a how to at all but I think you'll enjoy it. If you are looking for some help on where to go what to do next, have a look at Warwick Schiller. He's gotten really into the relationship and how they feel about things instead of the other type of 'natural horsemanship' and it's really well explained on videos you can download if your internet isn't good at home.


----------



## MerMaeve

My BFF swears by Caroline Beste's the Tao of Horsemanship. About | Tao of Horsemanship | United States


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Way to go, @Pitter Patter!!


Oh it's so much fun when they WANT to be with you!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I'm so excited for you! The relationship is what makes everything else easy and is the best part of being around them. If you want a couple other things to look at watch Taming Wild. It's a self made documentary, I think you can get it on netflix but if not google it. It's not really a how to at all but I think you'll enjoy it. If you are looking for some help on where to go what to do next, have a look at Warwick Schiller. He's gotten really into the relationship and how they feel about things instead of the other type of 'natural horsemanship' and it's really well explained on videos you can download if your internet isn't good at home.


Thank you. I will look for it this weekend!


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> My BFF swears by Caroline Beste's the Tao of Horsemanship. About | Tao of Horsemanship | United States


Thank you. I will look this one up to this weekend!! You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

I think mares like to watch people stress...honestly! So, yesterday evening Cottontail is back to having swollen udder, so is Pepper. Only the one I know to be pregnant has had very minimal progress. Go figure! Have a wee foal kit coming. None of them have shown outward behavioral changes sometimes seen in open mares. But they live with Volt so maybe the excitement has gone down. Who knows? These little ones are so fascinating! Cottontail eagerly follows me where I didn't think any horse would go so willingly, the crowded garage (has to back up, no room for her to turn) and our front porch (with about seven steps) with our dogs going crazy on the other side of the front door. Best "free" thing I ever received!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, just a note to say my heart is happy! Yesterday evening. I went outside for something. Looked up and saw four minis loose! My boyfriend just groaned and said Oh no......I have had my bigger horse and Volt take off before and it's usually an all day process wrought with worry, stress, trying to block them from the road, etc. I started to walked very slowly and talked to them softly. Didn't even have a rope with me at first. My old girl, Cottontail, came running right up to me and acted so happy to see me. I couldn't believe it. Managed to get leads and some grain with her right behind/beside me the whole time! Only had to slip the rope around 2 but nobody resisted at all. Then boyfriend says, "Well, now I know why you spend so much time with them." HAHA  It really is all about the relationship, isn't it?


----------



## Taz

That's amazing! Yes, it really is all about the relationship  
How are your girls doing? Any more changes?


----------



## MerMaeve

Aww, so sweet!

Yes! An update on Snickers and Pepper please!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's amazing! Yes, it really is all about the relationship
> How are your girls doing? Any more changes?


Well, If anything Snickers looks less pregnant, Pepper more (but vet says not pregnant) and little Cottontail's udder fills and shrinks and vet didn't think she was pregnant either. I know Snickers is for sure, just wish I knew when so I could guess at time to take from work! How is your little one doing?


----------



## MerMaeve

I spent all day yesterday at my very first HS Equestrian meet. Out of 7 classes I placed in 5! Super happy with how I did, seeing as I have been riding less than two years.  (And in placed I mean 7th or higher) I'm still tired today!


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> I spent all day yesterday at my very first HS Equestrian meet. Out of 7 classes I placed in 5! Super happy with how I did, seeing as I have been riding less than two years.  (And in placed I mean 7th or higher) I'm still tired today!


That's awesome!!


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> I spent all day yesterday at my very first HS Equestrian meet. Out of 7 classes I placed in 5! Super happy with how I did, seeing as I have been riding less than two years.  (And in placed I mean 7th or higher) I'm still tired today!


Congratulations!!!!



Pitter Patter said:


> Well, If anything Snickers looks less pregnant, Pepper more (but vet says not pregnant) and little Cottontail's udder fills and shrinks and vet didn't think she was pregnant either. I know Snickers is for sure, just wish I knew when so I could guess at time to take from work! How is your little one doing?


Are you able to take time off work without lots of notice? I wouldn't plan anything with her until she looks like she can't cross her legs any longer.  
Ugh! You're girls need to make up their minds and stick to it!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> Are you able to take time off work without lots of notice? I wouldn't plan anything with her until she looks like she can't cross her legs any longer.
> Ugh! You're girls need to make up their minds and stick to it!


Getting a day off might be tricky, but hopefully it all works out! Last night there were just slight changes in Snickers udder. Pepper's udder is a little swollen and so is Cottontail's. IF Cottontail is even pregnant, she didn't come to me that way pretty sure, so I've got some time there. Pepper refuses to pee for me still. Trying not to sweat it and take it day by day. I just keep an eye on them....


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> Are you able to take time off work without lots of notice? I wouldn't plan anything with her until she looks like she can't cross her legs any longer.
> Ugh! You're girls need to make up their minds and stick to it!


Since Pepper won't pee for me I tested Cottontail. Big negative..whew! Now if Ms Elusive ever decides to cooperate! Pretty sure all my animals think I'm a pervert by now!LOL


----------



## Taz

That's great! You don't have to worry about her anymore. Do they keep giving you the "Do I have to worry about you?" look? Mine are really good at it


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's great! You don't have to worry about her anymore. Do they keep giving you the "Do I have to worry about you?" look? Mine are really good at it


Every single day!! LOL


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here is my mini "herd" with a friends' kids. There was a young man too, but he bolted when he saw the camera! We just returned from about a 4 mile walk and everyone did great! (kids were good too!).In order from left to right, horses are Cottontail, Volt, Pepper, and Snickers. Snickers is definitely pregnant, but probably no one else (Although the other two have given me plenty of false alarms!). They are all starting to get winter fuzzies! (Seems like they finally shedded out for the summer and already thinking of winter!--ugh!)


----------



## Willow Flats

Love your herd! Too cute. It's so much fun to share your minis with kids too. I was just thinking the other day that the girl that comes here every week to drive is going to remember these times as a special part of her childhood long after I'm gone. These girls smiles says it all.


----------



## Pitter Patter

OK. I know I wasn't going to take any more pictures for a while because of all the stress when the only pregnant one is still of a ways to foaling (I think?!) So tonight I didn't get to spend much time with the minis because of the rain, but I did manage to get a few pics....AHHH!! These little girls are going to send me to the loony bin, no doubt! Snickers' udder is doing pretty much nothing (and she's the pregnant one!). Pepper is up and down all over the place. BUT Cottontail...Her udder is bigger than I have ever seen it...WHY?! So, what do you more experienced people make of all this? I am wondering if Cottontail is just a couple of months along, if at all. Vet didn't think so but I didn't allow him to palpate her due to size and age. Pepper's belly just keeps getting bigger and I was told she was just fat (well, she is that!). I am not sure which order the pics will upload but there should be two udder pics, both of Cottontail, One of them was taken a few days ago and the next one is tonight. She normally has a very deflated, hanging teets. Even the one before is much bigger than her norm. The back end pic is of Pepper..Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

What is she eating?


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> What is she eating?


Grass hay and occasionally Mare and Foal pelleted feed. I give all the girls some to prepare them for pregnancy just in case since I already have one that is. It wouldn't have any hormones in it, would it? It's a before pregnancy, during, and after feed. She doesn't get it daily though. She also needs some more healthy weight on her. Should I stop feeding her this? The bag doesn't say anything about hormones but it is higher in protein.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> Grass hay and occasionally Mare and Foal pelleted feed. I give all the girls some to prepare them for pregnancy just in case since I already have one that is. It wouldn't have any hormones in it, would it? It's a before pregnancy, during, and after feed. She doesn't get it daily though. She also needs some more healthy weight on her. Should I stop feeding her this? The bag doesn't say anything about hormones but it is higher in protein.



No I don’t think it would. I’m sure it’s fine to continue feeding. Alfalfa can cause a bit of an udder. There are several types of forage that do as well but doesn’t sound like she’s getting any of that. Unless she was very end term she should not have a pregnancy udder. Could be hormones? Sometimes they build an udder simply when they gain weight. If she’s early term and building an udder with milk that’s cause for concern.


----------



## Jodie

Hi everyone, haven’t updated in a while as there really has been nothing to update! I decided that the vet made a mistake and Rosie is faking so I turned her out with the others. Then my farrier came out last week, looks at Rosie and says “Oh NOW she looks pregnant!”  Honestly at this stage in the game I really hope she’s not.


----------



## Pitter Patter

OK. I can't resist taking pictures! I think I just need to know if I am losing my mind or not.... So, Pepper has me perplexed...and yes, I think she is a bit on the chubby side! But she is getting bigger and bigger....ugh! Reduced feed just a bit. Everyone lost weight BUT her....So if anyone has any thoughts.....Vet says not pregnant.....I still don't know if I trust that or not.......Hopefully they load as intended. First pic was taken Aug 21. Next is Sept 8, third is from today


.


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> OK. I can't resist taking pictures! I think I just need to know if I am losing my mind or not.... So, Pepper has me perplexed...and yes, I think she is a bit on the chubby side! But she is getting bigger and bigger....ugh! Reduced feed just a bit. Everyone lost weight BUT her....So if anyone has any thoughts.....Vet says not pregnant.....I still don't know if I trust that or not.......Hopefully they load as intended. First pic was taken Aug 21. Next is Sept 8, third is from todayView attachment 42274
> View attachment 42275
> View attachment 42276
> .


Maybe a false pregnancy? She would have aborted early term but retained a bit of tissue and her hormones are still telling her she's pregnant and will look like it. I'm not sure if it goes away on it's own or if she needs a vet or if you even need to do anything about it. That would make sense for why the vet didn't feel anything but she looks like that.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> Hi everyone, haven’t updated in a while as there really has been nothing to update! I decided that the vet made a mistake and Rosie is faking so I turned her out with the others. Then my farrier came out last week, looks at Rosie and says “Oh NOW she looks pregnant!”  Honestly at this stage in the game I really hope she’s not.


Ya know, I am beginning to think that Rosie and Pepper are in collusion and trying to drive us batty! I was so sure Rosie would be due by now. And Pepper? My vet thinks I am ridiculous for thinking she could be pregnant (look at photos posted before or after this posting). I hear ya on hoping Rosie isn't pregnant and due now or soon! I am so worried about Snickers having a winter baby! I am pretty sure she is further along than three months...In April she had a bit of belly and already looked pregnant with movement! Do you have any updated pics of Rosie?


----------



## MerMaeve

I've been super busy (getting ready and over the wedding on the 12th) here too. The barn is 85% ready for Miss Squirt. Electrician is mostly done, although he needs to finish running the wire to the house. We want to get stall mats but they are so expensive!  We got a water trough, feed dishes (rubber), a mineral block + holder, and for feed we decided to go with Safe Choice Original feed. And we bought one bale of Teff 1st cutting grass hay tonight locally. The gent suggested we get only one bale of hay until we know she likes it. (Very smart!)


----------



## Jodie

Pitter Patter said:


> Ya know, I am beginning to think that Rosie and Pepper are in collusion and trying to drive us batty! I was so sure Rosie would be due by now. And Pepper? My vet thinks I am ridiculous for thinking she could be pregnant (look at photos posted before or after this posting). I hear ya on hoping Rosie isn't pregnant and due now or soon! I am so worried about Snickers having a winter baby! I am pretty sure she is further along than three months...In April she had a bit of belly and already looked pregnant with movement! Do you have any updated pics of Rosie?


I think you might be right! To be honest pictures are very deceptive right now - she’s getting quite the thick coat again so she definitely looks big but it could just be because of the fluff at this point.
Pepper has absolutely grown looking at the pictures. Very strange situations for both of us it seems! And I sure hope that Snickers is just in the early stages and you don’t have a winter baby on the way


----------



## Pitter Patter

So Miss Pepper is as big as a house! She doesn't seem uncomfortable at all. Taz, maybe it is a false pregnancy or retained aborted material. Other things running through my mind is that she could be bloated ( I don't know if horses get bloat like ruminants do, which can be helped with baking soda), or could she really get THAT fat so quickly? She isn't showing signs of colic at all and acts ravenous with food. Took her for a bit of a walk tonight to see if maybe it was gas and she might expel it, but it was already getting dark and there are fast cars on our road. She's all black and I didn't think of anything reflective until we were already on the walk (dark came on so fast!!) so we headed back. She didn't seem to be in any discomfort walking and kept wanting to get to the grass. I tried pushing gently on her belly and the only thing that seemed obvious was that she was getting irritated with me and would walk off. Or a very, very slight chance she IS pregnant and vet was wrong. Also she tested negative with Wee Foal 120 some time ago, but there can be errors with that if done too early or too late to detect growth hormone. So it would seem I get to call the same vet back. Not too many equine vets in the area and I have a long history with this vet (good) but his heart just doesn't seem to be in it for some time now. UGH.....Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> I've been super busy (getting ready and over the wedding on the 12th) here too. The barn is 85% ready for Miss Squirt. Electrician is mostly done, although he needs to finish running the wire to the house. We want to get stall mats but they are so expensive!  We got a water trough, feed dishes (rubber), a mineral block + holder, and for feed we decided to go with Safe Choice Original feed. And we bought one bale of Teff 1st cutting grass hay tonight locally. The gent suggested we get only one bale of hay until we know she likes it. (Very smart!)


Hey, check out Craigs list (Northern Michigan). Seems like I saw someone had tons of them for sale (used but looked clean in the pictures). Not sure if the listing is still there. I recall they were a decent price. Your little girl is going to be so lucky!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> So Miss Pepper is as big as a house! She doesn't seem uncomfortable at all. Taz, maybe it is a false pregnancy or retained aborted material. Other things running through my mind is that she could be bloated ( I don't know if horses get bloat like ruminants do, which can be helped with baking soda), or could she really get THAT fat so quickly? She isn't showing signs of colic at all and acts ravenous with food. Took her for a bit of a walk tonight to see if maybe it was gas and she might expel it, but it was already getting dark and there are fast cars on our road. She's all black and I didn't think of anything reflective until we were already on the walk (dark came on so fast!!) so we headed back. She didn't seem to be in any discomfort walking and kept wanting to get to the grass. I tried pushing gently on her belly and the only thing that seemed obvious was that she was getting irritated with me and would walk off. Or a very, very slight chance she IS pregnant and vet was wrong. Also she tested negative with Wee Foal 120 some time ago, but there can be errors with that if done too early or too late to detect growth hormone. So it would seem I get to call the same vet back. Not too many equine vets in the area and I have a long history with this vet (good) but his heart just doesn't seem to be in it for some time now. UGH.....Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


So checking around on the internet she may have hay belly, Cushing's, or parasites! Yikes! Since she's been wormed about two months ago I doubt it is parasites (hopefully!). But hay belly is a big possibility. Anyone ever deal with hay belly?


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> So checking around on the internet she may have hay belly, Cushing's, or parasites! Yikes! Since she's been wormed about two months ago I doubt it is parasites (hopefully!). But hay belly is a big possibility. Anyone ever deal with hay belly?


I wouldn't worry about cushings unless she is REALLY hairy all summer and has extra weight everywhere not just her belly, she's young for it. A hay belly is absolutely fine, it's just large amounts of forage in their gut, not a weight problem. What do you worm her with? I don't think it's gas, if it was she would be uncomfortable and it wouldn't be for this long. Do not give her baking soda like a goat. Tilly lost a lot of belly when she had Finn but still has a very large broodmare belly and hay belly, if you didn't know you would think she was in foal. I think they get a bigger hay belly after a lot of foals from their stomach muscles being so stretched out. I wouldn't panic over it.


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> I've been super busy (getting ready and over the wedding on the 12th) here too. The barn is 85% ready for Miss Squirt. Electrician is mostly done, although he needs to finish running the wire to the house. We want to get stall mats but they are so expensive!  We got a water trough, feed dishes (rubber), a mineral block + holder, and for feed we decided to go with Safe Choice Original feed. And we bought one bale of Teff 1st cutting grass hay tonight locally. The gent suggested we get only one bale of hay until we know she likes it. (Very smart!)


You must be so excited, she's coming home soon! Any luck finding her a friend?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I wouldn't worry about cushings unless she is REALLY hairy all summer and has extra weight everywhere not just her belly, she's young for it. A hay belly is absolutely fine, it's just large amounts of forage in their gut, not a weight problem. What do you worm her with? I don't think it's gas, if it was she would be uncomfortable and it wouldn't be for this long. Do not give her baking soda like a goat. Tilly lost a lot of belly when she had Finn but still has a very large broodmare belly and hay belly, if you didn't know you would think she was in foal. I think they get a bigger hay belly after a lot of foals from their stomach muscles being so stretched out. I wouldn't panic over it.


Thanks, Taz! I know my son has been "helping" by feeding some mornings as when I leave for work it has been pitch black outside. When I come home I see a lot of leftover hay. Pepper isn't one to stop eating either. So today I have asked him to give them just pelleted feed and they can munch on the leftover hay from yesterday. We will see if he does that. On our walk her belly moved from side to side. I don't think she can get any bigger! As long as she's not uncomfortable I will try not to worry so much. I'm guessing she has some gas in there as she "toots" a bit when we walk! Volt's former owner gave me a huge box of Ivermectin wormer syringes he found at his house that he hadn't used and they weren't expired. That is what I used about two months ago. I guess I am glad I take pictures though afterall because I have something to compare it to. Pretty sure she doesn't have Cushing's either. Fairly confident Cottontail does though. Took until mid summer to finally rid her of her previous winter's coat. With her physical condition, advanced age, and not being able to keep weight on, I don't hold much hope she will survive another Northern Michigan winter. I have gotten so attached to her. I am saddened for my babies as I don't have an enclosed barn. Will be working on winterizing the minis' shed as much as possible this weekend. Blankets are on order. I had one for Volt already and until Cottontail's arrives, she will likely be using Volt's. She shivers when it's 50 degrees out, poor thing.


----------



## Taz

Hahahaha!! I'm betting on hay belly and happy pony. Have you ever tried slow feed hay nets? The little ones do great with the ones with the 1 inch holes. You can fill 5 and tie them but leave to ends loose and just throw them out for them to move around or tie them so they can't throw them out of the paddock. It might keep them eating longer on less.
Poor Cottontail!! So happy to hear you're getting blankets! I'm going to do my 'blanket speech' even though you probably don't need it. If you are just trying to keep any of them dry but don't need to keep them warm an unlined rain sheet works best. If you're blanketing for warmth like your poor old girl you can layer your blankets as needed. I have a 23 yr old who doesn't keep weight on well at all even in the summer, he had 3 heavy weight(300 gm) blankets on last winter and actually put weight on since he didn't have to use any energy to stay warm. If you start now when it's starting to get cold she will be used to it and you can add more as the temp drops. Is she getting senior or maternity feed twice a day? I've had good luck adding alfalfa pellets(soaked) as well. The older they get the more protein they need. 
OK, lecture over, thanks for listening


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks, Taz! Awesome advice! I blanket any of my animals that show any discomfort from cold. I only have heavy duty blankets right now. I think Cottontail will also need a rain sheet at other times because the others oust her from the shed quite often. She is at the very bottom of the pecking order unfortunately. My Welsh Cobb also shakes uncontrollably when even slightly cold out. He's now a senior, but have had him for several years. With him I usually put a blanket on during cold nights and remove in the morning so he will still develop a winter coat. Pepper is already getting a nice coat so may not have to blanket for a while. Cottontail and Snickers both get Mare and Foal pelleted feed once or twice daily (if I can see when I get out there in the mornings!). It will get better when we switch Daylight Savings Time again and there will be a little more light in the mornings. Trying to convince my 16 yr old son that this morning chore will be his!! Am going to try to increase Pepper's protein intake as well. Feels counterintuitive to actually feed more food when her belly is so big already--LOL. ( I think someone else should try rationing my own food intake, maybe would lose some weight!). Trying to add weight to everyone before winter hits. Today it felt like it was already here!! (Depressing thought!). I have never used the hay nets. Have always been leary of them. Don't know why though. Is there ever any entrapment issues with them (feet getting caught, etc?) Cottontails teeth look horrible, but vet told me they are actually in good shape--just needs braces. She does eat so slowly though and drops a lot of it.


----------



## Taz

Ugh! I hate winter, we've already had two frosts and they're calling for it again tonight and tomorrow. 

I've used to nets quite a bit and never had anyone get stuck in one. If you tie them they have to be where or in a way that they can't get a leg in the tie string. I don't know what else to call that but you know what I mean. If you leave them loose just make sure the string doesn't have a loop tied in it. Tilly has a loose net in the stall at night. It's an old one that has a big hole in it where she sticks her head to eat but it keeps the hat under control which is all I want. I see her walk on it but have never seen her or Finn stuck in it. Finn did manage to poop in it last night though .

If Cottontails dropping a lot of food you might want to try soaking it? I heard someone say they used a heated water bucket to put soaked hay cubes out in the winter for an older horse so it didn't freeze. You'd have to separate her while she ate that but it might help if needed. I've kept that idea in mind for the old guy here if he needs more than regular hay at any point. I'd keep him separate for a few hours to eat as much as he wants then back with his girls where he wants to be. The protein is because they metabolize it differently as they get older and can't maintain muscle mass.

Haha! I keep thinking someone should ration my feed but I'd be really cranky if they did, to put it politely!!


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> You must be so excited, she's coming home soon! Any luck finding her a friend?


Squirt's owner is going to a mini auction in early Oct. and hopefully will find one....I'm a bit leery of that though, because how do you know temperment?


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> Squirt's owner is going to a mini auction in early Oct. and hopefully will find one....I'm a bit leery of that though, because how do you know temperment?


Why don't you and your Mom go to? If it's a reputable auction you will be able to talk to the owners about them and handle them either the day before or morning of. You can see if there's one you 'click' with. You can bid yourselves and have it arranged for Squirts owner to trailer back for you.


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> Why don't you and your Mom go to? If it's a reputable auction you will be able to talk to the owners about them and handle them either the day before or morning of. You can see if there's one you 'click' with. You can bid yourselves and have it arranged for Squirts owner to trailer back for you.


Yeah, that is an idea we've been tossing around... It'll depend on how Equestrian team goes this weekend and next. (if we make Regionals or not)


----------



## MerMaeve

After a long 5 months, guess who made it home?!?! I'll post pics later, I don't have them downloaded yet. She's been having loose poops which I'm sure is related to stress and different diet.


----------



## Taz

Wahooo!!! Waiting for pictures when you have time


----------



## mrichmond

Congratulations on bringing your girl home!


----------



## MerMaeve

Wanting to get put and meet her new world!





Om nom nom



I have since braided her forelock so she can see better.


----------



## mrichmond

She’s really cute!!


----------



## Dragon Hill

Beautiful!


----------



## Taz

What a sweatheart


----------



## Willow Flats

Adorable!!!! Congratulations. So happy for you.


----------



## MerMaeve

Thanks everyone! She is settling in nicely. Her poops are much more normal.


----------



## Pitter Patter

She is so absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How's your little pinto mare progressing Pitter Patter ?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> How's your little pinto mare progressing Pitter Patter ?


It sure is a very slow process! Still not sure when she will deliver. Hoping it's not in February (the hardest time during our winters here). When she has it (IF she ever has it..) will pretty much determine if the foal is from the previous owner's stud or my own little guy. Udder is just a bit more developed. They are all pretty hairy now with winter coats so hard to really watch but haven't seen much movement though and that worries me. I lost my sweet little Cottontail a little bit ago due to acorn toxicity and hoping it didn't also affect Snicker's foal. Worries me a lot. In the meantime, I am such a sap for ponies that need a home! I just picked up a pony that is blind in one eye and was very skittish.(blind from injury). She was left feral for a few years without shelter and proper care then someone here in Michigan bought her and decided they didn't want her. Not exactly a mini (about 48" but can only guestimate because she is terrified of measuring sticks, measuring tape, and even string. She used to come only to grain before but follows me everywhere. I'm in love (but the mini's are not unfortunately). Thinking we really have to do something to separate Snickers from Patches before baby comes! Anyway, here is my new girl!


----------



## MerMaeve

Pitter Patter said:


> It sure is a very slow process! Still not sure when she will deliver. Hoping it's not in February (the hardest time during our winters here). When she has it (IF she ever has it..) will pretty much determine if the foal is from the previous owner's stud or my own little guy. Udder is just a bit more developed. They are all pretty hairy now with winter coats so hard to really watch but haven't seen much movement though and that worries me. I lost my sweet little Cottontail a little bit ago due to acorn toxicity and hoping it didn't also affect Snicker's foal. Worries me a lot. In the meantime, I am such a sap for ponies that need a home! I just picked up a pony that is blind in one eye and was very skittish.(blind from injury). She was left feral for a few years without shelter and proper care then someone here in Michigan bought her and decided they didn't want her. Not exactly a mini (about 48" but can only guestimate because she is terrified of measuring sticks, measuring tape, and even string. She used to come only to grain before but follows me everywhere. I'm in love (but the mini's are not unfortunately). Thinking we really have to do something to separate Snickers from Patches before baby comes! Anyway, here is my new girl!


How long did you keep them separate? We got our second mini back on Nov. 22nd and she is more bossy/nippy than Squirt and we tried to put them together for like 5min. but they were kicking and squealing.


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> How long did you keep them separate? We got our second mini back on Nov. 22nd and she is more bossy/nippy than Squirt and we tried to put them together for like 5min. but they were kicking and squealing.


I really didn't. They got to smell each other on opposite sides of the fence for some time. Brought lead mare out to meet face to face with distance. That was "OK" but since I don't have a good way to fully separate (and I thought my gelding, who is bigger and in adjoining paddock, might like her but he bit at her through the fence), I brought her in on halter and lead rope. She is quite a bit bigger than my others. I was really nervous for her at first, but she puts up with nothing! In fact, they are now a bit leary of her. Snickers still keeps her ears back and they sometimes squeal at each other or half heartedly kick but it's over quick. If someone is aggressive when I am in there they are made to move their feet...a lot! Otherwise I let them work it out. My little stallion seems to be a great equalizer. He has interfered in their tiffs and they go back to whatever they were doing like eating. Not sure what they do when I'm not there and don't have cameras set up yet, but no injuries and they don't seem scared of each other but they do watch each other. Previous owner agreed he would take her back if it didn't work out but his plan was to take her to auction for meat because of the blindness and timidness. I can't imagine she would have been bought by anyone else at auction because she is very easily spooked and terrified. It will work out though. I'm determined and love all of them! I think I got very lucky. I did have a back up plan just in case but it's not great...I have a large fenced area for my dogs to play and could always temporarily put someone there if a cooling off period is needed. So far haven't had to do it though. I also have another option of moving my critters around as needed between two adjoining paddocks and all the animals can see one another.I tell the minis if they don't behave they will get a new roommate who WILL take over! (Very big goat wether who is pretty sure he's the boss and even scares the dogs!) Can't wait to get a barn built! MerMaeve, I think most animals will have an adjustment period and usually work things out. I thought Snickers and Pepper had the horse world record for nastiness with others, but I think Patches is much more defensive and let's them know she's ready to fight if that's what they want. Truthfully, all they really want is to just eat! Just don't give up. You will find a way to make it work. I really have very little experience in equines and my whole life was spent with dogs and am just pretty much going by my gut (which might not be right, I don't know). I have a feeling you are more experienced with horses--think positively and let them feel your leadership) I think I go in with firm thinking it will work (no matter how scared I am) because it has to and I made it known to them immediately I won't tolerate their nastiness to anyone. At least that's what I hope they get from me! Give it time. I am sure others here have some thoughts and ideas too! Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Taz

It sounds like Patches is being mostly defensive, it's hard for her moving into their space. As long as no one got hurt they are going to work it out. What seems aggressive to us isn't always to them. I wouldn't separate them unless it gets bad, you would be starting all over again if you put them back together.
I've just started putting my minis into a group and it looked and sounded awful a few times the first day. I had them side by side for a while and they all live close and know each other from sight and smell. Put Spirit(16yr old gelded in April) with Joey(5 yr old gelding) and Ollie (2 yr old gelded in Oct) together. Spirit is the boss of all of them but went in and was very low key but Joey wanted him to give so there was a lot of squealing. It settled down quickly and Spirit and Ollie started playing then Joey decided that wasn't happening and went over and grabbed Spirit by his neck and wouldn't let go. I grabbed a lead and went to split them but Spirit decided enough was enough and gave him a few kicks. They went back and forth for a bit with Joey learning he was #2 and to be respectful. No blood, no marks, no one lame, more show than anything. They were standing in a group at the gate last night waiting to come in. It took 3 days for them to get that comfortable with each other so now I'm deciding how and when to get the girls and Finn in,. Probably intro with Ollie first to make sure Finn doesn't get overwhelmed but both girls are VERY good at sticking up for themselves and it's only Finn's mom who hasn't been with Joey and Ollie's the others kid so not expecting anything much more than some squealing and maybe one of the geldings getting a kick to get some manners. Finn's not weaned so he has lots of protection and support if he wants/needs it.
MerMaeve, if your girls have been sharing a fence and getting along I'd put them in together again with hay spread out everywhere. It's normal for there to be a discussion about who's in charge. Put the more dominant into the paddock of the less dominant so she has home court advantage. It can look and sound bad but normally is just show. You could just keep them side by side though, they'd still have company and be happy. Normally the longer they are side by side the less issues when they finally go in together. It's never fun introducing horses.....


----------



## MerMaeve

We tried putting them together this afternoon before it gets cold and slipperier, and before the rain hits tonight. 
We gave them each a small pile of hay on opposite sides of the barn then left both gates open. Diva got done eating first and went over by Mom in the barn, Squirt took longer to finish her hay then headed over to go in the barn....Diva noticed her tried to bite and tried to kick her but Squirt got out of the way (back in to the pasture) and Diva hit 100% fence. Thank goodness! Diva then followed Squirt into the pasture but then got distracted eating Squirt's hay scraps and Squirt ducked behind out of the pasture to over by Mom, who quickly shut the gate. 
We decided to call it quits there, but we were happy there was no squealing and only one kick. 

We just don't want them to get hurt, especially Squirt because she is smaller and calmer/less dominate.


----------



## Taz

It sounds like Diva lives up to her name . If she's acting like that, sounds like she means it not just doing it for show, I wouldn't try it again with them for a while. Are they in stalls at night? Can they see over the divider? I wouldn't worry about it as long as they're both happy the way it is. Whenever the weather's good you and your mom can take them for some walks away from where they hang out and work with them near each other. Anything you can think of to get them close without touching. If they're not out together you might not have the problem of them bonding and being upset if/when you take Diva to shows, so it might actually be a good thing.


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> It sounds like Diva lives up to her name . If she's acting like that, sounds like she means it not just doing it for show, I wouldn't try it again with them for a while. Are they in stalls at night? Can they see over the divider? I wouldn't worry about it as long as they're both happy the way it is. Whenever the weather's good you and your mom can take them for some walks away from where they hang out and work with them near each other. Anything you can think of to get them close without touching. If they're not out together you might not have the problem of them bonding and being upset if/when you take Diva to shows, so it might actually be a good thing.


Right?? We stall Diva at night but not Squirt.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> It sounds like Patches is being mostly defensive, it's hard for her moving into their space. As long as no one got hurt they are going to work it out. What seems aggressive to us isn't always to them. I wouldn't separate them unless it gets bad, you would be starting all over again if you put them back together.
> I've just started putting my minis into a group and it looked and sounded awful a few times the first day. I had them side by side for a while and they all live close and know each other from sight and smell. Put Spirit(16yr old gelded in April) with Joey(5 yr old gelding) and Ollie (2 yr old gelded in Oct) together. Spirit is the boss of all of them but went in and was very low key but Joey wanted him to give so there was a lot of squealing. It settled down quickly and Spirit and Ollie started playing then Joey decided that wasn't happening and went over and grabbed Spirit by his neck and wouldn't let go. I grabbed a lead and went to split them but Spirit decided enough was enough and gave him a few kicks. They went back and forth for a bit with Joey learning he was #2 and to be respectful. No blood, no marks, no one lame, more show than anything. They were standing in a group at the gate last night waiting to come in. It took 3 days for them to get that comfortable with each other so now I'm deciding how and when to get the girls and Finn in,. Probably intro with Ollie first to make sure Finn doesn't get overwhelmed but both girls are VERY good at sticking up for themselves and it's only Finn's mom who hasn't been with Joey and Ollie's the others kid so not expecting anything much more than some squealing and maybe one of the geldings getting a kick to get some manners. Finn's not weaned so he has lots of protection and support if he wants/needs it.
> MerMaeve, if your girls have been sharing a fence and getting along I'd put them in together again with hay spread out everywhere. It's normal for there to be a discussion about who's in charge. Put the more dominant into the paddock of the less dominant so she has home court advantage. It can look and sound bad but normally is just show. You could just keep them side by side though, they'd still have company and be happy. Normally the longer they are side by side the less issues when they finally go in together. It's never fun introducing horses.....


All is well tonight with mine  Went to blanket everyone, especially Patches because they make her stand outside the shed even though there is tons of room. (Expecting a lot of heavy, wet snow tonight and tomorrow.)My Welsh gelding likes to destroy blankets (his and everyone else's!). Usually blanketing the minis is a horrible chore, with arguing, running away, etc. but they were good. I did Patches first since she would need it the most tonight. She was terrified but we took it slow, showed her everything. She is amazing..she was scared, no doubt, but totally trusted and let me do it without kicking or anything. I don't think she's ever had one and having something foreign on her was hard for her. It probably didn't help I changed her blankets 3 times! But she was a trooper! I then did everyone else. I think I must've been the common "enemy" at least temporarily because they were all eating out of the feeder together tonight!


----------



## Taz

MerMaeve said:


> Right?? We stall Diva at night but not Squirt.


It might help them bond if they are both in next to each other at night, especially if they can touch noses. Just a thought....


----------



## MerMaeve

Taz said:


> It might help them bond if they are both in next to each other at night, especially if they can touch noses. Just a thought....


Diva is confusing though, they can be butt to butt with a gate between them one minute, and the five minutes later Diva will try to bite her through the fence.


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Diva is confusing though, they can be butt to butt with a gate between them one minute, and the five minutes later Diva will try to bite her through the fence.


What a stinker!!


----------



## Taz

They can be frustrating that's for sure. They communicate so much more than we are aware of, there's no telling what's really going on between them. Keep them next to each other and they will work it out eventually. The best intros I've had were when I couldn't put them together for some reason and they were side by side for at least a month, they went in like they'd been living together for ever.


----------



## Pitter Patter

I hope it works MerMaeve! I think Taz is right


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Pitter Patter said:


> It sure is a very slow process! Still not sure when she will deliver. Hoping it's not in February (the hardest time during our winters here). When she has it (IF she ever has it..) will pretty much determine if the foal is from the previous owner's stud or my own little guy. Udder is just a bit more developed. They are all pretty hairy now with winter coats so hard to really watch but haven't seen much movement though and that worries me. I lost my sweet little Cottontail a little bit ago due to acorn toxicity and hoping it didn't also affect Snicker's foal. Worries me a lot. In the meantime, I am such a sap for ponies that need a home! I just picked up a pony that is blind in one eye and was very skittish.(blind from injury). She was left feral for a few years without shelter and proper care then someone here in Michigan bought her and decided they didn't want her. Not exactly a mini (about 48" but can only guestimate because she is terrified of measuring sticks, measuring tape, and even string. She used to come only to grain before but follows me everywhere. I'm in love (but the mini's are not unfortunately). Thinking we really have to do something to separate Snickers from Patches before baby comes! Anyway, here is my new girl!



It sure is a slow process, hopefully she hold on until things start to warm up for you. It becomes a little harder to see the development with the thick winter coat.

Your new girl is lovely Pitter Patter, you sound like me, Id rescue every horse If I possibly could 

Mermaeve, I have a "Squirt" and I also have a "Diva". My squirt is an 11yo 26inch stud ( hes tiny) and My Diva is 16.2 and just tested 45 days pregnant


----------



## Taz

Hi Pitter Patter, I'm trying to put this where it's supposed to be, hahaha.
How's Snickers doing? Any sign of a baby belly yet?


----------



## Pitter Patter

OOps! Thought it was the old thread, but looks like a new one after you mentioned putting it in the right spot. Sorry everyone! Anyway, her belly is getting bigger and baby is still quite active. She is better about letting me feel her belly but have to watch her ears at the same time. I have about half a second within seeing those ears pinned back to get out of her line of fire! I took a picture of her udder, but I can't really tell much (way too much hair!) She is letting me lift her tail. Don't see any changes as of yet. Praying and begging her not to have the baby until at least end of March! And to think I was worried she was having it last summer--LOL!! Still worried if baby suffered from the acorn fiasco and won't know until he or she is born. Everyone in our house is betting on who the baby daddy is! We will only know based on when it is born.(previous owner's stallion or my own, Volt) Ugh! Very much considering getting my boy fixed--don't know if I'm ready or skilled enough for this baby stuff! On the plus side, Snickers is actually mellowing out---slowly! I'd post a photo but really with all the hair it's hard to discern anything telling, although there is no question she is pregnant.


----------



## Taz

Yay, two baby fixes on the way!  
I'm still waiting to find out if I have a major oops baby coming this spring. There's a chance my newly gelded stud (6 weeks after gelding ) got the job done but I haven't felt anything yet. That doesn't really mean much, I'm not checking very often and her other foal was super quiet and hard to feel, she carried high until two weeks before foaling. She has a bit of a belly but it could be hay. Would be just starting her last trimester .
If you don't want to do the baby thing you might want to get him gelded as soon as it gets warmer. Snickers could breed again on her foal heat and Patches should be good to go by April or so. You'll be fine with a little one once he/she's on the ground, it's the waiting and worrying that's awful. I'm voting on Volt being dad so I think that puts her coming into her third trimester(?) if he got her when they first moved in together.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Yay, two baby fixes on the way!
> I'm still waiting to find out if I have a major oops baby coming this spring. There's a chance my newly gelded stud (6 weeks after gelding ) got the job done but I haven't felt anything yet. That doesn't really mean much, I'm not checking very often and her other foal was super quiet and hard to feel, she carried high until two weeks before foaling. She has a bit of a belly but it could be hay. Would be just starting her last trimester .
> If you don't want to do the baby thing you might want to get him gelded as soon as it gets warmer. Snickers could breed again on her foal heat and Patches should be good to go by April or so. You'll be fine with a little one once he/she's on the ground, it's the waiting and worrying that's awful. I'm voting on Volt being dad so I think that puts her coming into her third trimester(?) if he got her when they first moved in together.


I think you are right about Snickers probably being in her 3rd trimester. So scary! My confidence sure isn't very high after Cottontail's death and although my vet (the only vet locally) can be helpful, I can't help but think I can't rely on him so have more learning to do!! That being said, how many people here have their mares flushed out after delivery? He isn't very good about coming out on the spur of the moment. What is the timeline for this flushing, if done? Is this something only a vet can do? I hope you will be having an OOPS baby this Spring--I won't feel so alone! LOL. So, a stupid question---Patches had a mini mule according to previous owner. She had it alone in a far back pasture and the 1st owner said they didn't even know it for several months when they came in from that pasture (they had her with an old Jack). I don't know the whole story, but apparently they put down the baby due to aggressiveness. Is this a mini mule kind of thing. I've heard donkeys and horses are very different in several ways. Or is it because baby wasn't socialized with people? Would a new baby from Patches (a mini horse baby) have similar traits or can they be very different like people and other mammals whose offspring differ greatly from one to the next?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Think its time we got some pics Pitter Patter


----------



## Flying on boo

Pitter patter, how many months pregnant is your mare?


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter said:


> I think you are right about Snickers probably being in her 3rd trimester. So scary! My confidence sure isn't very high after Cottontail's death and although my vet (the only vet locally) can be helpful, I can't help but think I can't rely on him so have more learning to do!! That being said, how many people here have their mares flushed out after delivery? He isn't very good about coming out on the spur of the moment. What is the timeline for this flushing, if done? Is this something only a vet can do? I hope you will be having an OOPS baby this Spring--I won't feel so alone! LOL. So, a stupid question---Patches had a mini mule according to previous owner. She had it alone in a far back pasture and the 1st owner said they didn't even know it for several months when they came in from that pasture (they had her with an old Jack). I don't know the whole story, but apparently they put down the baby due to aggressiveness. Is this a mini mule kind of thing. I've heard donkeys and horses are very different in several ways. Or is it because baby wasn't socialized with people? Would a new baby from Patches (a mini horse baby) have similar traits or can they be very different like people and other mammals whose offspring differ greatly from one to the next?


 I don't know this but I think flushing is only done if you have to be invasive to straighten up a foal, it's not done regularly after foaling. Poor Patches, I'm so happy you have her now. I wouldn't worry about a temperament if she has a foal from Volt. He has a great temperament and it sounds like she does too. Donkeys/mules can be harder than horses and not being handled for that length of time and who knows how well when the finally noticed him could have been a factor. I would also not put too much stock in what someone like that tells you. 
I don't know if I want an OOPS baby this spring. Well, of course I do, but the way 2021 is going so far I don't know if it would be a good thing. So far I've had a dog diagnosed with congestive hears failure, two founders that I'm working on getting the through(really high sugar in the hay this year and problems even with it being rationed) and found one of my little ones dead in his stall a couple of weeks ago(day 1 sick, day 2 105.2C temp on banamine, day 3 temp normal and eating and drinking again, day 4 dead) and I'm hobbling around in an air cast for torn ligaments in my ankle. It really might be tempting fate to have a foal .
I agree, even with the hair we want pictures please!!


----------



## Jodie

Oh my goodness Taz! You’ve really been through the ringer! So sorry to hear all that bad news and I hope things turn around for you. And yes Pitter Patter, I agree with seeing pictures! After the whole Rosie debacle I miss all of this and chatting with you ladies!


----------



## Pitter Patter

I will try to get pictures soon. She's blanketed and it's going to be a very cold for the next week or so. She's not the most patient mini, but will get what I can!


----------



## Taz

No worries, you can wait till it warms up if your going to take her blanket off then. Maybe a hairy udder picture to hold us over? Is it weird that I think hairy udder pictures are cute?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Pitter Patter, You asked about flushing your mare........ We've done it both within 24 hours of foaling and during foal heat. It's important to go in when the cervix is open. For a couple of years (over 15 years ago) we kept having late abortions or dead foals and our vet suggested we flush every mare both after an abortion AND even after a birth. So we did. Our vet taught me how to do it and just sold us the supplies. It does need a second person, so my husband would help. The result was that we didn't have abortions OR birthing issues for YEARS. (Oh, I should add that we changed our vaccinations at about that time too.) Anyway, FLUSHING (and infusing) is actually rather easy! I've taught (in person) about a half dozen people how. Once you know what to do it will save you a ton of $$.

You WILL need to purchase things from your vet. Ask him if he knows how and if he does, have him show and guide you. If he's a decent vet he will allow you to go inside the mare.


----------



## MerMaeve

Wait, did I miss something? Is Patches pregnant too? (I must read too fast!) 

Geez, Taz you can't get a break!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I have always had a mare flushed if she has any issues at all during her pregnancy or delivery. One of my mares this year delivered a red bag ( which I was there for) but unfortunately the foal was allergic to the colostrum and passed away a few days later (valuable lesson learnt). We had her flushed even though she was not being bred this year.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> I have always had a mare flushed if she has any issues at all during her pregnancy or delivery. One of my mares this year delivered a red bag ( which I was there for) but unfortunately the foal was allergic to the colostrum and passed away a few days later (valuable lesson learnt). We had her flushed even though she was not being bred this year.


They can be allergic to their own mother's colostrum?! UGH, one more thing to worry about! I'm sorry about your loss, Ryan. That had to be heartbreaking.


----------



## Pitter Patter

MerMaeve said:


> Wait, did I miss something? Is Patches pregnant too? (I must read too fast!)
> 
> Geez, Taz you can't get a break!


Nope, just Snickers as far as I know. I'd be shocked if Patches were as she usually doesn't allow any of them to get too close yet, but you never know! Volt is not gelded and he is very sweet. He is small and pretty fine boned. Looks nice and is registered. Plan is to geld sometime this spring, Making sure no one wants to use him for breeding first because it's a done deal after that--LOL. I'm not looking for more babies myself, but if it happens it happens until he is gelded. I could separate him but I think his anxiety would go sky high and he'd probably pace the fence line all day. Personally, I think I'm leaning towards the seniors more.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Having a foal allergic to its mother's colostrum is a NIGHTMARE. (Also called an RH Factor Foal). I'm so sorry Ryan that you had to go through that. 

If you catch the signs early enough (like the first 24 hrs.) People can locate colostrum from another source to bottle feed, keep the foal from nursing from mom, and milk out mom for at least 3 days. And once she is producing just MILK, you can let the foal nurse. 

We address the problem.... along with how to handle a Red Bag on our "Health Pages" in our website. Yep. We've experienced both, unfortunately.








miniatureventures.com is for sale | HugeDomains


Join thousands of people who own a premium domain. Affordable financing available.



www.miniatureventures.com


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thank you Maryann! Good to know. Is an RH Factor Foal also like and RH human baby who is "attacked" by the mother's system in utero? I have powered colostrum on hand. Will that work as a substitute? I'm not fully convinced Snickers will have milk as there hasn't been much udder development since the acorn fiasco.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Thank you, It was quite the experience, not one I ever want to go through again. As soon as I knew something wasn't right, the vet was called and the little guy was admitted to the state equine hospital. He was given 3 transfusions but unfortunately the damage was already done. 

Pitter Patter its also known as NI (Neonatal Isoerythrolysis) To put it bluntly "Its the destruction of a foals red blood cells). There's a few tests your vet can run
" Pre breeding" , "Pre foaling" (Both of these I would recommend) , especially if you cannot guarantee you will be at the birth of the foal. There is a test you can run yourself at the birth, but, THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE BEFORE THE FIRST DRINK. You can take a drop of the mares milk and a drop of the foals blood from the umbilical cord, if they separate and curdle , you need to stop the foal from drinking IMMEDIATLY. If they mix together , everything is ok. 

Pitter Patter please don't stress, I had a Terrible year with my horses last year, I lost 2 foals, a mare, and my 20yo heart horse. 

Trust me when I say "we are gonna do everything we can to get your little one safely on the ground"


----------



## Taz

Pitter Patter, not to increase your stress but have you been able to figure out how to get a camera up? I have another one very sick and am freaking out a bit for you, not because of anything other than I'm freaking out about how many are going to get sick here and it's just running over onto you. Ones Patches starts coming into season in the spring I'm sure she will be much more friendly to Volt. 

Ryan I'm so sorry.


----------



## Flying on boo

Pitter Patter, how is snickers doing?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Pitter Patter, I do NOT think the powdered colostrum is enough. Either Snickers will provide enough. Or, if not, feed your new foal the powdered until your vet can either locate colostrum from another mare. (Some breeding farms save colostrum from their mares and freeze it.) And the last possible situation is to have your vet give the foal a Plasma Infusion. This provides the newborn with the necessary antibodies immediately as it's given directly into a blood vein. 
FINGERS CROSSED that Snickers will come through without a hitch!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Hi all! Been experiencing tech issues in getting pictures of Snicker's underside to load from my phone. So here is one taken 1/31/21. Hopefully this works!
View attachment 42850
View attachment 42850
View attachment 42850


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> Hi all! Been experiencing tech issues in getting pictures of Snicker's underside to load from my phone. So here is one taken 1/31/21. Hopefully this works!
> View attachment 42850
> View attachment 42850
> View attachment 42850


THAT didn't work right at all!! Tried to delete it and messed that up too! Will get kids to help me...Sorry!


----------



## Taz

Well now that's just weird. I'm beyond not good with tech, can crash something by touching it, but one of the pictures worked on my phone but not here. I don't get it at all   . Anyway, from the (small) picture I saw it looks like you have some time yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Wouldnt let me open anything


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> Wouldnt let me open anything


Will try again this weekend!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Sorry I have been off line for a bit. It's been a very rough several days. My stallion, Volt, went down and looked like the 25 year old mini mare I lost at the end of October. Despite numerous vet visits and diet changes nothing was working. Vet said should put him down, but he has so much life in his eyes. Some of his decline has been long term diarrhea from acorn toxicity. He remains weak and easily topples over and can't get up on his own. When we get him up and make sure he is steady he treads very slowly and deliberately so as not to fall over. We had a very cold snap here and were worried we would lose him so we brought him into the house. I stayed a few nights with him in the basement. I pulled over a mattress and slept next to him and catered to him. He's back outside with his girls now and we have made a convalescent stall in the walk in shed, which still gives room for the others to get out of the weather. I have ordered Cool Calories Feed per vet's suggestion, free access to hay 24 hrs. The girls were starting to get mean to him and push him around (and over!). We still might lose him and I'm devastated. Since we stayed together in the house, we have really bonded. I learned some new things too. Apparently a horse normally sleeps 2.9 hrs in every 24. So initially, I thought how bad can this be to sleep near him? AHHHH---he's basically a very large toddler and gets into EVERYTHING! But he has no fear of being inside, and in fact, basically potty trained himself to let me know when he needs to go potty and we would go outside. Only a couple messes in the house (we were in the basement). He has a huge heart and huge sense of humor too, which only made me fall more in love with him. So, for now he is relatively stable and back outdoors. Unfortunately, we also found an aborted foal as manure thawed. Might have been about 4 to 4.5 months along. That was heartbreaking, but leads to a mystery that is driving me nuts! I THINK Snickers is still pregnant. Vet said Pepper was not pregnant per palpation. Cottontail was 25 and didn't look pregnant, but at her death she was thin and looked bloated. Her teets were enlarged but we thought was likely due to the acorns and other edema in her body. So, whose baby was this?! Oh and Patches, new girl, didn't have any signs of pregnancy. I feel very responsible with what has been happening as I didn't figure out the acorn thing right away. Vet now feels badly for telling me I worry too much! GRRR...doesn't help my babies now.


----------



## Taz

Oh how awful, I'm so sorry. So hoping Volt pulls through. I can't say enough bad things about your vet. About when do you think the foal was aborted( might give you an idea of who's it was?)? That's all just heartbreaking.... Fingers crossed it wasn't Snickers foal.


----------



## MerMaeve

Oh my gosh, Pitter Patter!! I am so so sorry!  Fingers crossed for Volt to pull through!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Oh Pitter Patter , I'm so sorry , how heartbreaking for you. I hope volt continues to improve. Horses are a forever learning lesson, so don't feel bad, you have done everything you can. I really hope this whole saga is over for you soon. I'm sorry for the loss of your foal ( I lost 2 last year )


----------



## Pitter Patter

My family and I have been tossing this around for a couple of days and our best theory is the aborted foal probably came from Pepper as she had a huge belly and it went down pretty fast. Vet palpated her when he checked Snickers as well. He said she wasn't pregnant but she was huge. I then thought, well, maybe she was bloated like Cottontail was but now she is fine. Could the vet have been wrong? Her belly was still big when he palpated her though. This is only a theory-ugh! Could have been Cottontail's as well and maybe the pregnancy pushed over the edge physically. We aren't sure of when the foal aborted and in trying to think back to when I was last able to clean the shed fully due to freezing weather, which would have been sometime in late November I think. I looked back on this thread and it looks like I strongly suspected Pepper of being pregnant in mid to late June. If I recall correctly, vet checked her in late August/early Sept. Volt is in a "convalescent stall" now and being checked at least every 2 hours or more. He is standing on his feet for longer periods of time but still needed to be picked up this morning and was a bit weak. Well, at least now we can be prepared to bring him back inside the house if absolutely necessary!


----------



## Taz

I've been trying to do the math, and failing. If your vet checked them in Aug/early Sept and said Snickers was about 5 months then it can't be hers. We all thought he had the age wrong though with the timing for when you got them and when Volt went in with them. Didn't we think she was more like 3/4 months? That would still make the foal not as far along as she was.....I think. If Pepper was 2/3 month along even your useless vet should have found that. I think they only miss it when palpating if the mare is very early, like in the first couple weeks? Could be she caught later and lost it from complications from the acorns? If it was Cottontails it could have been too much for her if the timing works. Ugh is right! Does Snickers still have a big belly? Is it getting bigger? I really want her to still be in foal and have a beautiful healthy baby, you need something good to happen. I can't tell you how amazing it is to me that you took Volt into your house and are doing what you are for him. I have a farm full of rescues that have been neglected and/or mistreated then thrown away, they deserve so much better and you're doing it. And yes, there is NOTHING restful about sleeping with a horse, haha. Please keep us posted as you can on how everyone's doing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Ive been trying to do the math too ( my worst subject at school by far ). I reckon Taz is right in saying it could have been peppers. I dont think it would have been cottontails, even though some mares can cycle well into their 20s. Just hoping it wasn't snickers.

Mares can abort foals for many reasons, toxicity being one of them. I had one mare abort last year with 4 weeks to go until her due date. It was her last foal at 19yo. Apart from being in her senior years , she was generally very healthy. Pitter Patter you are a true horse mother, Bringing volt into your house.  Theres been many nights ive slept out in stables, pastures etc, waiting for a mare to foal, sick horse etc.

Hope you are able to post some pics of snickers soon 

Taz - "I can't tell you how amazing it is to me that you took Volt into your house and are doing what you are for him. I have a farm full of rescues that have been neglected and/or mistreated then thrown away, they deserve so much better and you're doing it" THIS WARMS MY HEART


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thanks for everyone's kind words. Yes, I think we are probably leaning towards it being Pepper's foal we lost. I really believe Snickers is still pregnant. I can put my hands on her belly now. Yesterday evening I am very sure I felt the little bugger kicking where my hand was! She is getting bigger as I had to loosen up her blanket to adjust for a bigger tummy! So excited! I don't know why my pictures keep being saved to Paint and totally messes things up with the pixels. So, hopefully very soon I can get more pics loaded (and hopefully not the mess of tons of pics like I usually end up posting!).Volt is still weak. Had to put him back to his feet again this morning. He is now getting free choice hay, water. He is also getting a local feed here for hard keepers called Fat and Fiber. Vet told me to use Cool Calories 100 and just started that yesterday evening. I know it adds calories but not sure how when he gets just 1 oz per day at first. Is it an appetite stimulant or actual calories? Anyone familiar with this product? I think it was from MannaPro?


----------



## Cayuse

I think Cool Calories is almost 100% fat so that's why it has a high calorie content. Sometimes it does not take much volume wise to pack a punch, my minis gained weight on the two tablespoonfuls of flax oil I give for skin conditions


----------



## Pitter Patter

That's incredible to me that a powder will do this. Does the 100 mean calories per serving? I sure hope something helps. It's heartbreaking to have to go pick him up off the ground or the floor. He's standing for longer periods and I wanted to walk him a little last night but everything is so slick right now I didn't want to risk an injury on top of illness recovery (or my own clutziness on ice--If I fell on him he wouldn't stand a chance, poor guy!). If anyone is the praying type, I would appreciate prayers for Volt. He's a stallion, but the sweetest little guy ever. I now hope to use him as a therapy animal if he improves.


----------



## Taz

I wouldn't rush to ask him to do anything, even walk around a bit. Wait till he's steady on his feet and then let him out to wander around at his speed and choice. You could even start by letting him have more room in the shelter for short periods of time, but not yet, it sounds like he needs more time. That's exciting about Snickers, I so hope she is!!!! Sending prayers your way. Hang in there Volt, you can get through this.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Sending Healing Light to Volt..... He's a fighter, isn't he. He still has that Light of Life in his eyes? 
Needing to loosen up Snicker's blanket sure speaks volumes!


----------



## MerMaeve

Praying for Volt! ❤


----------



## Pitter Patter

Thank you for the kind words and help! Volt was still standing from last night (or he was able to get himself up if he did lay down)! He is getting stronger but it's a long battle. He's outside with the girls for a couple of hours this morning. The last couple of days have been sunny and over 30F. He still wears a blanket. I took blankets off all the girls except Patches and I'm still gaining enough trust to get hers off. Snickers is growing. Can see baby kicking and moving. She now lets me feel. In fact, my ornry girl is much more lovable, to a point. Reminds me of a cat personality! Yesterday she wanted her bum scratched--a lot and even backed up to me and straddled my leg so she could get as close as possible. Last fall she would kicked me repeatedly to be that close. I even got to scratch her inner thighs and could feel her udder. Udder is not filled yet.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here are my most recent pics of Snickers. What do you all think? How far along would you guess?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Looks like the foal is leaning to the left. LOL. If she's had a foal before and her bag isn't filling yet, she still has a ways to go. She'd probably start bagging up within her last 2 weeks. Plus, in those last few days of pregnancy (sometimes it can be within HOURS) the foal will drop down under her belly as it goes into foaling position.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Yup, she sure is a wide load these days, but nothing could make me happier at the moment...knowing her baby is still alive and Volt is slowly improving. Now to keep this good luck momentum! Do you think she has at least one month left?


----------



## Taz

That's all wonderful! I agree Snickers doesn't look ready yet, BUT not to panic you, that doesn't mean it can't happen. Yup, as you know I prepare early and expect(OK freak out about) the worst. Hope you don't mind me being a worry wort 'aunt'. Do you have a couple good dog coats? Can you get a camera set up in your run in? Any chance of her spending nights in the other side of the run in just in case? I don't know how your weathers doing there but spring is just trying here, it's still way too cold for a newborn here especially with wind, snow,mud etc. OK, I've said it, now I'll leave it alone, or try to, haha. I know you will look after them but in case you didn't get it yet.....I WORRY!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's all wonderful! I agree Snickers doesn't look ready yet, BUT not to panic you, that doesn't mean it can't happen. Yup, as you know I prepare early and expect(OK freak out about) the worst. Hope you don't mind me being a worry wort 'aunt'. Do you have a couple good dog coats? Can you get a camera set up in your run in? Any chance of her spending nights in the other side of the run in just in case? I don't know how your weathers doing there but spring is just trying here, it's still way too cold for a newborn here especially with wind, snow,mud etc. OK, I've said it, now I'll leave it alone, or try to, haha. I know you will look after them but in case you didn't get it yet.....I WORRY!


Oh Taz! I am glad you worry! Glad to know I am not the only one! She can go in the other side of the shed at any time. Trying to time it right so Volt gets stronger before baby comes. She will then get his "convalescent stall" (which is half the shed). That stall is bigger than my bedroom  Unfortunately water is becoming a problem this year. Thaw, rain, more snow....ugh, there's water and frozen water all over! Volt was still standing when I went to feed this morning. After he ate I let his gate open so he could come and go as he pleases, at least today. The sunshine does him good. I have three different foal blankets (they're so tiny and cute!). I got different sizes because I don't know what size the little one will be. Crossing my fingers for May (April is still too early here in my opinion!). We still a good snow storm every April.


----------



## Taz

I'm so glad my fussing doesn't bother you . Did you actually find mini foal blankets or do you have dog blankets? It's hard to believe but the little bigger really will fit them. Do you remember when you put Volt in with the girls last year? A May baby would be perfect! I had one in March and it went fine but was cold, I don't think he spent a whole day out until April. I hear you about the 'water'! We had more rain last night and ice everywhere this morning, Temps dropping today and back to a deep freeze tonight. Here's hoping for an early spring for everyone!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

My GUESS is probably, BUT I agree with Taz that you should be sure to have everything ready. Like you, we have both newborn foal blankets AND a couple of small dog coats of different sizes because we never know how big or small the child will be. Do you have your Foaling Kit set up?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

That looks like quite the pregnant belly  So happy for you Pitter patter 

Agree with Maryann, now is the time to get that foaling kit ready !!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here was Snickers last night......


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> Here was Snickers last night......
> 
> View attachment 42958
> View attachment 42959
> View attachment 42958
> View attachment 42959


And again I messed up. Sorry everyone. I did get an udder shot but she's so hairy couldn't see much of anything but hair!


----------



## Taz

Stop worrying about messing up, I can't even figure out how to get pictures posted from my phone, I got through this whole complicated thing every time to post one. She looks like she's hanging low but not v'd to me but I don't have anything to compare it to, has she dropped at all? Let's hope she's following the rules, neither of mine did . How's Volt doing?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Stop worrying about messing up, I can't even figure out how to get pictures posted from my phone, I got through this whole complicated thing every time to post one. She looks like she's hanging low but not v'd to me but I don't have anything to compare it to, has she dropped at all? Let's hope she's following the rules, neither of mine did . How's Volt doing?


Thanks for the picture encouragement! LOL. Volt is doing much better and getting stronger every day. Getting back to being a bit sassy again so I'm happy! He still has a way to go and needs more weight but he's getting there slowly. He's such a picky little thing and just nibbles away while the girls tend to shovel it in as fast as possible! Snickers' foal keeps repositioning itself. Last night it belly was hanging pretty low. Looked like it "V"'d but this morning she was back up high again. I THINK there's still time. Considering I have spent a year already worried about whether or not she was pregnant, I can wait some more (want some warm weather!).


----------



## Taz

Tilly did that to me last year. She would look low and like she was V'd then the next day, or time I looked at her she would be 'round' again. I think you win the prize for how long you've been waiting for this little monster . It would be wonderful if she would hang on for another month or two. So happy about Volt!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Glad to hear Volt is continuing to improve 

Keep looking at her from behind, its the best indication to see how the foal is "riding". Once you can no longer see the sides of her stomach sticking out anymore, the foal has changed positions and is this is usually the time to start watching like a hawk


----------



## PaintMeAMini

Maybe she is taking her time cooking up an interesting coat pattern lol.


----------



## Pitter Patter

PaintMeAMini said:


> Maybe she is taking her time cooking up an interesting coat pattern lol.


Maybe!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Snickers is getting closer...Last night she had difficulty clamping her tail down when I checked her. Flanks have hollowed and baby is riding lower now. No further changes in udder, and still not knowing how or even IF the acorn fiasco is going to affect her bagging up. Her back end has not elongated yet. No "jello butt" as of yet. So far, instead of getting crankier she is actually seeking my attention now! She is shedding horribly now. Between the shedding and baby, she is rubbing on things so much she has a few bald patches. Still can't get cameras to work due to internet and distance of shed from house. May have to try putting signal extender somewhere in the middle of the yard with an extension cord. My kids think I'm crazy and it won't work, but I can't live with her outside 24/7 so something's gotta give or I won't get any sleep at all and this could go on for a very long time. Also, a new concern entered my mind while commuting to work today--I now have Patches who is blind in one eye, super reactive and will run over anything or anyone in her path when she does spook. Now thinking this is terrible for a new baby! (and Patches is a pony, not even sure if she qualifies as miniature). May have to move her in with my boys who are all gelded (13 H pony, 300# goat, and two male llamas). The goat and the pony are likely to give her grief though. They were horrible with Volt until he'd had enough of the goat's bullying behaviors and they got into a pretty heated 'match" one day. (Goat is about double the size of Volt). Goat never bothered him again!


----------



## Taz

BREATHE.....  
I don't think you need to worry about Patches. Snickers will be keeping the baby close in the beginning and even if he/she does get run over he/she will learn to move after that. They are very quick to get good on their legs and they seem to be pretty tough. Tilly is blind in one eye and does a great job managing it but Fin's been knocked into a few times without a problem. He really doesn't move, his theory on life seams to be the same as his dad, ignore it and it will go away. I've kept my babies next to the herd for a couple of weeks to be safe. If you can I would keep them in the shed and a small area around the entrance. I use a walkway next to the paddock and close the ends off with orange plastic snow fencing propped up by plastic step in posts.
How far is your shed from the house? Do you have electricity in the shed? There will be a solution that will work better than putting her in your basement at night.
Sounds like Snickers is getting there....finally. I think even your vet can give her a shot to help get her milk in if it's needed. You have powdered colostrum to feed in the beginning while you track some down, there must be a vet or breeder close enough that you can get some, it doesn't take very much. Worry about that if/when it happens. My first foal didn't get any until he was about 4 hours when the mares milk came in. I called everyone and couldn't find any, ran to the vets for milk replacer and a tube of whatever it is you give the mare to get them going, got home and he had had a big drink and was fast asleep. Poor Snickers being uncomfortable and itchy from shedding. It's great she's getting friendlier instead of crankier, you might be able to get some good hands on time with the munchkin the first day, it really helps to be part of their world right from the beginning.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> BREATHE.....
> I don't think you need to worry about Patches. Snickers will be keeping the baby close in the beginning and even if he/she does get run over he/she will learn to move after that. They are very quick to get good on their legs and they seem to be pretty tough. Tilly is blind in one eye and does a great job managing it but Fin's been knocked into a few times without a problem. He really doesn't move, his theory on life seams to be the same as his dad, ignore it and it will go away. I've kept my babies next to the herd for a couple of weeks to be safe. If you can I would keep them in the shed and a small area around the entrance. I use a walkway next to the paddock and close the ends off with orange plastic snow fencing propped up by plastic step in posts.
> How far is your shed from the house? Do you have electricity in the shed? There will be a solution that will work better than putting her in your basement at night.
> Sounds like Snickers is getting there....finally. I think even your vet can give her a shot to help get her milk in if it's needed. You have powdered colostrum to feed in the beginning while you track some down, there must be a vet or breeder close enough that you can get some, it doesn't take very much. Worry about that if/when it happens. My first foal didn't get any until he was about 4 hours when the mares milk came in. I called everyone and couldn't find any, ran to the vets for milk replacer and a tube of whatever it is you give the mare to get them going, got home and he had had a big drink and was fast asleep. Poor Snickers being uncomfortable and itchy from shedding. It's great she's getting friendlier instead of crankier, you might be able to get some good hands on time with the munchkin the first day, it really helps to be part of their world right from the beginning.


Taz, thank you very much for calming my nerves! Don't worry. I wouldn't even think of taking Snickers anywhere near the house! She wouldn't handle it well. Not even so sure about Volt now as he has gotten much stronger and more opinionated (although it worked well when he was down). When do you think I should start stalling her at night? Sure wish I still had my virgin milker goat--at least it would be something. (I always donated her milk to an orphan deer rescue as goat milk is more digestible for most animals. They were thrilled because the deer really like it and did well with it.) But she's gone now. I am so excited/nervous/scared. It's only now fully becoming real and it's my first one. Yikes! Oh I will definitely be hands on as much as Snickers will allow! That baby is almost constantly moving and kicking and is quite visible. Cannot wait to meet this little one! I think I am more excited about this than having my own kids, but then again, I'm not the one faced with pain and discomfort! LOL.


----------



## Taz

I don't have any kids but I think this would be SO much more fun. It's like being a grandparent, you give them back whenever you want . I don't know how your paddocks are set up, is there any way to run a cable from the house to your shed? Would a video baby monitor cover enough distance? I think we went through this last summer but I can't remember. I would start putting her in at night pretty soon. You want her completely relaxed about it before she foals. Having Volt in there with her might help with that, if he's still in at night. Welcome to the 'I'm going insane waiting for this foal' club. Remember, it's worth all the lost sleep and worry when you see that little one running around.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Pitter Patter BREATHE 

So we can help, when you are able too, try and grab some pics of snickers where you are looking at her rear end. This is the best angle to see how the foal is currently positioned. Many many mares do not bag up before foaling, this is just to ensure their owners are going more nutty. There was a reason this place was named the "Nutty Nursery" Many years ago.

Regarding her becoming more friendly - A change in personality is a good sign she's making progress.

Very excited for you, with the year you had last year, this little bundle of joy is going to be amazing


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> I don't have any kids but I think this would be SO much more fun. It's like being a grandparent, you give them back whenever you want . I don't know how your paddocks are set up, is there any way to run a cable from the house to your shed? Would a video baby monitor cover enough distance? I think we went through this last summer but I can't remember. I would start putting her in at night pretty soon. You want her completely relaxed about it before she foals. Having Volt in there with her might help with that, if he's still in at night. Welcome to the 'I'm going insane waiting for this foal' club. Remember, it's worth all the lost sleep and worry when you see that little one running around.


I hope to have enough time this weekend to again try to figure out how to monitor out there. Very frustrating. I think it is too far for baby monitors but will be on the lookout for one that could work. Already wasted so much money on a camera system I can't use apparently. Otherwise I will be prowling about outside every night! The shed is always open. There's a doorway, but the actual door rotted so we removed it (it was open all the time anyway). The "convalescent stall" is now left open so any of them could check it out if they wanted. The only issue with this system is the chickens absolutely love it! Found some eggs in there last night tucked away in a corner. They seem to like the minis and maybe feel safer from predators. (our dogs don't dare go there!). Will likely be evicting the nest tonight. Volt is stronger and comes and goes as he pleases so probably won't be needing the stall (thank God!). Snickers' belly is round and getting bigger daily, I swear! I can't tell if she is loose in the tail or if she is just getting used to my poking around to check her. Vulva hasn't elongated yet. Still not much of an udder. Baby seems big and is quite the squiggly little thing! Snickers' is more impatient with the other horses, but better with me now. Just a waiting game now...


----------



## Taz

I hear you about the camera, it was a nightmare getting mine up and going last year. How far from your house to the shed? I've found some baby monitors on amazon that say they will do 1000ft. Might be worth a try, you can open and try and return if it doesn't work, amazon takes everything back.
Chickens nesting in the shed! .
You might find Snickers feels different about being shut into the shed than going in when it's her choice, I'd give it a try and make sure you can close her in and she's happy. If she's not you can put someone with her and/or work on it for short periods of time until you want her in at night. I know someone who had her outdoor pony in at night on camera waiting for a foal. The mare didn't show any signs of labor but went out and foaled in a snowstorm 10min after being let out in the morning. They caught it and carried the foal in and all fine but the mare wasn't relaxed inside.
When her tail gets loose it will feel like you're not lifting anything. If she's letting you move it there will still be a bit of muscle tension, feels like a bit of weight but not resistance. I don't think I can describe it better than that. You could try picking it up then moving it side to side gently, if it's not loose she will probably take it away.
Oh the waiting.......it makes you nuts very fast and only gets worse.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Agree with Taz. Bring her in at night now, so she's used to it. A high probability that she'll foal at night.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Agree with Taz. Bring her in at night now, so she's used to it. A high probability that she'll foal at night.


Last night was her first night inside. She wasn't terribly happy and snorted about it a couple of times but then settled in. She got fed in there so it's hopefully a bit more positive. I let her out this morning and she actually wanted attention (not normal!). In fact she was so at ease this morning that Patches and her got scratches at the same time (mortal enemies those two are!). I hadn't been able to catch and hold onto Patches for a long time and she let me slowly put on halter and take off her blanket this morning. Volt is still very thin no matter how much he eats. How long does it take to put on even a little bit of weight? He's stronger but still not quite where I want him to be. Am I right in thinking it seems to take horses FOREVER to show any changes? (That goes for weight and pregnancy!) Snickers isn't clamping her tail down and this morning looked a little more slab sided. Thanks for the warning Taz! Now I won't let her out in the morning if weather is bad and I can't watch her close!


----------



## Taz

If he's getting stronger and has more energy you're going the right way. That always comes before they look better. I find it normally goes along for a while looking like they're not putting any on then it seems like they do in a day. 
If Snickers change in attitude is an indicator it sounds like it shouldn't be too long. Of course I'm pretty safe saying that since she can't be more than a few more weeks at most. Hahahaha!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

I am so excited and nervous! Can't believe it is actually going to happen after so long. Honestly, as long as baby and mama come through this healthy I will be thrilled!


----------



## Taz

Yes, that's all that really matters. Do you still some ideas for names or are you waiting to see what the little monster looks like?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> Yes, that's all that really matters. Do you still some ideas for names or are you waiting to see what the little monster looks like?


Hi Taz. I have a few names I'm rolling about in my head, but I think I need to see what baby looks like as well. Snickers isn't helpful on the name front either! That little bugger is constantly on the move it seems. Today I was trying to clean up the horrible paddock mess (ice, snow, poop) and Snickers laid right down near me and went to sleep in the sun (it's still only 35 F here right now). I think her vulva has elongated as there are no longer any "puckers" (if that makes any sense). Still hardly any udder but when I was able to see her under carriage at nap time (instead of through pictures), the teets look large enough and bigger than I thought they were! Wondering if it's from the acorns or just her thing not to bag up before baby arrives. Oh! I finally have a working camera thanks to my son! I feel a little better with that. Now I am hoping she has it tonight or waits until next weekend. My boyfriend has knee surgery on Tuesday so hopefully it's not then! Snickers has been almost cuddly with me the last couple of days (highly unusual). Volt is getting stronger by the day. Now I hear his hip "popping" when he walks but he doesn't seem uncomfortable. Something to watch. Wonder if the girls kicked him. All blankets are off of everyone except the goat now. Snickers is shedding something terrible right now. So now we just wait....(and wait.....)


----------



## Jodie

So excited for you Pitter Patter! Glad to hear that Volt is on the mend.


----------



## MerMaeve

YAY!!! So exciting, Pitter Patter! Just a bit longer now....(hopefully!)


----------



## Taz

It's getting real now! Have you started foal watch? You will get used to being sleep deprived, haha. I'm really hoping she holds on till it's a bit warmer. That might be Volt's stifle not his hip. With him getting so down in his condition it would make sense to me, they make a nasty pop/clunk sound sometimes. If you are around when he's walking really slowly like when they graze one step at a time you will see him straighten that leg and hear the pop right as the stifle straightens. It sounds nasty but is not painful are harmful and normally goes away as they fit up. I know your busy but please keep us posted.

Welcome back from lurking Jodie


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> It's getting real now! Have you started foal watch? You will get used to being sleep deprived, haha. I'm really hoping she holds on till it's a bit warmer. That might be Volt's stifle not his hip. With him getting so down in his condition it would make sense to me, they make a nasty pop/clunk sound sometimes. If you are around when he's walking really slowly like when they graze one step at a time you will see him straighten that leg and hear the pop right as the stifle straightens. It sounds nasty but is not painful are harmful and normally goes away as they fit up. I know your busy but please keep us posted.
> 
> Welcome back from lurking Jodie


I have started now that I have a camera set up. Letting her out with the others during daytime hours and then back in at night. Was up and down all night, but at least didn't have to go outside to check on her! My phone vibrates anytime there is movement. My son worked so hard yesterday at getting the camera operational and we now have an ethernet cable and power extension cord from the house. Looks like metal in the shed really hampers the signal from the house. So now we have cords from the house all the way to the shed, which will be a problem if we get more snow and have to plow. I hope that's all that's wrong with Volt.


----------



## Jodie

Thanks Taz! Haha I miss all of this and I’m excited to get a baby fix through Pitter Patter and potentially you too seeing as I didn’t end up having a baby myself. I don’t miss having a camera roll full of pony parts though


----------



## Taz

That's a fancy camera you have if it alerts you to movement. It's great in that you probably won't miss anything but I have a feeling you're already on 1/2 hour checks, you're going to get no rest. Is there any way to let some of us watch the camera to help you? I'm not techy at all, your son might know. I'm hoping that's all that's wrong with Volt, he's had enough to deal with. You could try putting your hand on top of his quarters and gently rocking him to the side when he's standing. That might make him pop his stifle and you could see it when you hear it. It won't hurt him.

Jodie, thanks for the vote of confidence that Izzy might be in foal. I'm crossing my fingers but not holding my breathe. Oh the pony parts, you don't want to wrong person to get hold of your phone.....


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter said:


> I have started now that I have a camera set up. Letting her out with the others during daytime hours and then back in at night. Was up and down all night, but at least didn't have to go outside to check on her! My phone vibrates anytime there is movement. My son worked so hard yesterday at getting the camera operational and we now have an ethernet cable and power extension cord from the house. Looks like metal in the shed really hampers the signal from the house. So now we have cords from the house all the way to the shed, which will be a problem if we get more snow and have to plow. I hope that's all that's wrong with Volt.



I'm excited for you ! And I also hope you will have nice weather when that foal comes !


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's a fancy camera you have if it alerts you to movement. It's great in that you probably won't miss anything but I have a feeling you're already on 1/2 hour checks, you're going to get no rest. Is there any way to let some of us watch the camera to help you? I'm not techy at all, your son might know. I'm hoping that's all that's wrong with Volt, he's had enough to deal with. You could try putting your hand on top of his quarters and gently rocking him to the side when he's standing. That might make him pop his stifle and you could see it when you hear it. It won't hurt him.
> 
> Jodie, thanks for the vote of confidence that Izzy might be in foal. I'm crossing my fingers but not holding my breathe. Oh the pony parts, you don't want to wrong person to get hold of your phone.....


Hi Taz! Yes, you can watch and I will send you instructions by personal message. It's called "Personal Defender" and is actually a home monitoring system but it also has night vision. It would require you to download the free app on your phone or computer and then I think with the password and username you should be able to jump on....There is an area directly under the camera we can't catch but it has food and water there and she probably won't lie down there anyway. I still think I may miss the actual event though but at least she has a safe place in case. I will try the rocking method you mentioned on Volt.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> Hi Taz! Yes, you can watch and I will send you instructions by personal message. It's called "Personal Defender" and is actually a home monitoring system but it also has night vision. It would require you to download the free app on your phone or computer and then I think with the password and username you should be able to jump on....There is an area directly under the camera we can't catch but it has food and water there and she probably won't lie down there anyway. I still think I may miss the actual event though but at least she has a safe place in case. I will try the rocking method you mentioned on Volt.


Oops...It's called "Defender Guard" NOT "Personal Defender".


----------



## Taz

That's great, thanks. If I can't watch mine I might as well watch yours, maybe it will help you . There might be a few of us who can if you want. I had a spot I couldn't see last summer with Tilly, she would lie down there regularly, of course, but she foaled farther out so was on camera for it. Just noticed your llama, how cute, they have lots of personality don't they? I always thought I'd like a couple but have enough of a zoo already.


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Wow, that's cool! I didn't know friends or other people could log in to watch their friends' mare through the watch app ! It's sort of like a babysitter ! 

I will definitely look into that for my own mare !


----------



## Taz

If you have a wifi camera set up you can let anyone watch, it really helps during foal watch to have more eyes on. 
Pitter Patter, have you thought about putting her on mare stare? It might help you relax a bit about missing foaling.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> That's great, thanks. If I can't watch mine I might as well watch yours, maybe it will help you . There might be a few of us who can if you want. I had a spot I couldn't see last summer with Tilly, she would lie down there regularly, of course, but she foaled farther out so was on camera for it. Just noticed your llama, how cute, they have lots of personality don't they? I always thought I'd like a couple but have enough of a zoo already.


Llamas are wonderful. Current Avatar is of my boy Echo. He has just fully matured and come into his own lately too! They have tons of personality. If I could figure out how to send you a video clip of this guy messing with our goat. I think you'd enjoy it. Goat wouldn't stop pestering him so he turned the tables and started picking up the goat's front leg with his teeth! It was very gentle but oh so funny! He kept moving it up and down like he was trying to see how his legs work then he'd let go of the leg and try the other front leg. He also likes to play in a baby pool of water I put out in the summer. They usually aren't quite so outgoing. They are normally fairly timid as the species isn't really fully domesticated. If anyone wants to learn how to be less "handsy" get a llama. They don't like human hands..naturally don't trust hands so much. They approach you and go nose to nose to smell your breath. This guy pictured likes to nibble on my boyfriend's beard at times. Very curious critters. Super easy to care for, at least until you try to brush them out or clip them! That's a few days' hard work!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Taz said:


> If you have a wifi camera set up you can let anyone watch, it really helps during foal watch to have more eyes on.
> Pitter Patter, have you thought about putting her on mare stare? It might help you relax a bit about missing foaling.


I looked up mare stare and it looks like it was terminated?


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> I looked up mare stare and it looks like it was terminated?



try Marewatchers. It is very similar to mare stare, which did terminate.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

That’s actually where I stream, and one of my best friends is actually the camera set up person. It works extremely well and most cameras end up having lots of people watch all the time. We have a lot of people from all over the world who watch so it’s like some is around all the time.


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> That’s actually where I stream, and one of my best friends is actually the camera set up person. It works extremely well and most cameras end up having lots of people watch all the time. We have a lot of people from all over the world who watch so it’s like some is around all the time.


I will look into this although looks like we are all set up. After watching one of my chickens run in and out of the stall several times today (setting off sensors) I think that's mostly what people would see during the day anyway!


----------



## Jodie

I would love to watch too Pitter Patter! Last year it was pretty much a family event watching @elizabeth.conder mare foal lol my kids loved it!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Jodie said:


> I would love to watch too Pitter Patter! Last year it was pretty much a family event watching @elizabeth.conder mare foal lol my kids loved it!


Hey Jodie, message me privately with your email address and I can add you too  . Only afraid my ignorance will now show to the world, and sometimes I go out in pajamas, etc so be forwarned!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Ill send you mine too Pitter Patter, Im often online when its the middle of the night there


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> Ill send you mine too Pitter Patter, Im often online when its the middle of the night there


That would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Oh my goodness...I can't believe how big Snickers's belly has grown! I think that baby will be almost as big as it's Mama! She's covered with camera now and very unhappy. I had to trim and wrap her tail just a little bit in case she has it tonight. Unfortunately who knows when? She can suddenly clamp her tail down again...ugh! She's not very happy tonight, so hoping it will be soon.


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter, I was wondering... do you test your mare's pH ?
Maybe you said so earlier... I may have missed it.


----------



## Taz

It's her job to keep you guessing and totally crazy for as long as she can. She will eventually have it but normally not until you get out your white flag. Hang in.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Has her stomach dropped ?


----------



## Pitter Patter

JFNM miniatures said:


> Pitter Patter, I was wondering... do you test your mare's pH ?
> Maybe you said so earlier... I may have missed it.


I haven't done so. I've tried to touch her udder a few times, but she's not having any of that unfortunately.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> Has her stomach dropped ?


Stomach has dropped, gone sideways, dropped again, etc. Enough to drive a person crazy!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Took these pictures about 40 mins ago or so. Any opinions as to how much longer? Thanks!


----------



## Taz

Going by the book she doesn't look ready to me but if there's one thing I've learned it's don't count on the book. I think you still have time. Relax and get some sleep tonight, I've got her.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> Took these pictures about 40 mins ago or so. Any opinions as to how much longer? Thanks!View attachment 43058
> View attachment 43059



If she does anything by the book, she should have several weeks left. Some doesn’t but that’s not the normal. It usually takes 4-6 weeks to build a foaling udder. I’m not sure she has started hers yet. She doesn’t appear to have dropped yet either. I bet you have a bit still.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

From the udder Pic on the 1st March to the latest one, I can see some swelling in her nipples. So if I am to "Guess", I would say you have some time left. 

When you are taking pictures , can you try and get "the one" where standing from behind that looks at her Butt. The is the most obvious "to the eye" to see how the foal is currently positioned. 

Hope things are starting to warm for you in Michigan


----------



## Pitter Patter

She is huge. Just eyeing her I can tell where foal is, so that is lucky! I do take some pictures so I have a bit of a history with her pregnancy  I think you are right and Taz has been watching right along with me and says the same as you. Frankly, now I feel I can wait. More snow on the ground last couple of days...ugh...Should've known we'd get more snow as it is April Fool's Day (basically practical joke day). Don't know if it is recognized in Australia or Canada. Does seem like Mother Nature has pulled a fast one on us so now I am in no big hurry for baby to arrive in this weather! We have a shelter but it's still pretty cold and damp out and not ideal. I am excited and terrified at the same time that something might go wrong. Foaling kit already to go and 17 year old son has been advised he is helping me. Made him watch foaling videos too. Poor kid now knows more than he wished he did...LOL. At least he is willing to help!


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter said:


> She is huge. Just eyeing her I can tell where foal is, so that is lucky! I do take some pictures so I have a bit of a history with her pregnancy  I think you are right and Taz has been watching right along with me and says the same as you. Frankly, now I feel I can wait. More snow on the ground last couple of days...ugh...Should've known we'd get more snow as it is April Fool's Day (basically practical joke day). Don't know if it is recognized in Australia or Canada. Does seem like Mother Nature has pulled a fast one on us so now I am in no big hurry for baby to arrive in this weather! We have a shelter but it's still pretty cold and damp out and not ideal. I am excited and terrified at the same time that something might go wrong. Foaling kit already to go and 17 year old son has been advised he is helping me. Made him watch foaling videos too. Poor kid now knows more than he wished he did...LOL. At least he is willing to help!



I also hope your mare, or mine doesn't decide to foal this week. Lots of snow here, and they're calling for lots of rain, snow and cold until next week. UGH. An yes, April's fool is recognized here in Canada... But I can't say for Australia. Last year on April's fool it snowed after a few days of nicer weather, so I was kind of expecting this...


----------



## Taz

Happy April fools . It's snowing here right now and the water pump died in my house this morning...


----------



## Willow Flats

Taz, Sorry to hear it. Wish I could send you some sunshine!!!!


----------



## Taz

Willow Flats said:


> Taz, Sorry to hear it. Wish I could send you some sunshine!!!!


Thanks, it's all good though, I'm having another baby!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, I see I started this crazy thread about one year ago. At that time I was concerned I had one, maybe two pregnant little ones. Since that time we had one slip a foal (found TINY foal about 12" long, fully developed found in manure pile). Lost one sweet older mare, probably from acorn toxicity. Now have Snickers ready to have her baby anytime (no breed date). This forum and all the participants have been so helpful about educating me! I am so grateful! Special thanks to Taz for watching cameras and much more! So, I have one more question and perhaps elizabeth.conder can help answer this one? I am wondering about color possibilities of this new foal. So I know very little about what is called what. I THINK Snickers is black/white tobiano? Stud would be Volt and he is reddish with white socks and a faint line down the spine that is just a little darker than he is. I know zip about their heritage. Just curious. Also hoping for steady nerves of steel when this baby starts coming. On another note, this is a VERY active baby and always has been right from the start. I think time is running out and it is still rockin'and rollin' a lot. Could there be something wrong? Snickers is much bigger than my other minis so maybe she just has more room? Any thoughts?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Pitter Patter, And just to make things more "interesting", without seeing Volt's picture, he could carry a silver gene!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> So, I see I started this crazy thread about one year ago. At that time I was concerned I had one, maybe two pregnant little ones. Since that time we had one slip a foal (found TINY foal about 12" long, fully developed found in manure pile). Lost one sweet older mare, probably from acorn toxicity. Now have Snickers ready to have her baby anytime (no breed date). This forum and all the participants have been so helpful about educating me! I am so grateful! Special thanks to Taz for watching cameras and much more! So, I have one more question and perhaps elizabeth.conder can help answer this one? I am wondering about color possibilities of this new foal. So I know very little about what is called what. I THINK Snickers is black/white tobiano? Stud would be Volt and he is reddish with white socks and a faint line down the spine that is just a little darker than he is. I know zip about their heritage. Just curious. Also hoping for steady nerves of steel when this baby starts coming. On another note, this is a VERY active baby and always has been right from the start. I think time is running out and it is still rockin'and rollin' a lot. Could there be something wrong? Snickers is much bigger than my other minis so maybe she just has more room? Any thoughts?



Could you add pictures of your stallion? I agree, Snickers is likely (without testing) a black tobiano. I don’t think I’ve seen him before.I wouldn’t be too worried about lots of foal movement. A good sign of a healthy foal. Probably uncomfortable for Snickers but I bet it’s okay.


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> Could you add pictures of your stallion? I agree, Snickers is likely (without testing) a black tobiano. I don’t think I’ve seen him before.I wouldn’t be too worried about lots of foal movement. A good sign of a healthy foal. Probably uncomfortable for Snickers but I bet it’s okay.


Here is a photo of Volt. 
He also has a darker line down his back.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here is this afternoon's picture of Snickers. Her belly is riding higher today and is a very tight, hard ball. Her udder has increased only slightly.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Okay so he is definitely a bay Tobiano. Probably has ND1 which is non dun 1. Snickers appears to be black Tobiano. Without testing, this is the calculation. There are some other variables. Like if snickers has a parent that is a palomino/buckskin/Smokey black she could be a Smokey black to but you would have to test to know that.


----------



## Willow Flats

Pitter Patter, I have nothing to add because I have zero experience with breeding, but have been following along and can't wait to see Snicker's baby!


----------



## mrichmond

Willow Flats said:


> Pitter Patter, I have nothing to add because I have zero experience with breeding, but have been following along and can't wait to see Snicker's baby!


Me, too. I don’t post much, but lately, I’ve been checking the thread every day.


----------



## Pitter Patter

mrichmond said:


> Me, too. I don’t post much, but lately, I’ve been checking the thread every
> 
> 
> elizabeth.conder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so he is definitely a bay Tobiano. Probably has ND1 which is non dun 1. Snickers appears to be black Tobiano. Without testing, this is the calculation. There are some other variables. Like if snickers has a parent that is a palomino/buckskin/Smokey black she could be a Smokey black to but you would have to test to know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, thank you so much! Makes it that much more exciting! My boyfriend is predicting baby will be the least likely....I have no idea myself. A healthy foal and mare is what I'm hoping for! Weather has suddenly become beautiful. Hoping soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Hi Pitter Patter. How is Snickers ? I don't watch her on cam, so I was wondering how she's doing...  
I've been reading the last posts on your thread and it looks like that foal is going to be nicely colored ! Can't wait to see !


----------



## Pitter Patter

Hi. Sorry, have been remiss in putting pics up for a bit. Here are some from last evening. She is doing well, but is uncomfortable. Poor girl! She took elongation back yesterday and has only minimal udder going, but udder no longer is of too much concern. When I can see it in person it is plenty big enough and I suspect will continue to fill as time gets closer or she foals (was worried about effect of acorn toxicity). From the front she barely looks pregnant, but she is HUGE! Luckily her mood has improved drastically and she comes over to me for affection when I get home from work and is now letting me touch her more (even got to lightly touch her udder...evil looks but no kicking or biting!)To me it looks like any time, but from others' perspective I don't know. To think I was worried she was going to have a baby months ago! I was so wrong!).


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> Okay so he is definitely a bay Tobiano. Probably has ND1 which is non dun 1. Snickers appears to be black Tobiano. Without testing, this is the calculation. There are some other variables. Like if snickers has a parent that is a palomino/buckskin/Smokey black she could be a Smokey black to but you would have to test to know that.


Oh my goodness! So excited to see this little one! Thank you!


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter said:


> Hi. Sorry, have been remiss in putting pics up for a bit. Here are some from last evening. She is doing well, but is uncomfortable. Poor girl! She took elongation back yesterday and has only minimal udder going, but udder no longer is of too much concern. When I can see it in person it is plenty big enough and I suspect will continue to fill as time gets closer or she foals (was worried about effect of acorn toxicity). From the front she barely looks pregnant, but she is HUGE! Luckily her mood has improved drastically and she comes over to me for affection when I get home from work and is now letting me touch her more (even got to lightly touch her udder...evil looks but no kicking or biting!)To me it looks like any time, but from others' perspective I don't know. To think I was worried she was going to have a baby months ago! I was so wrong!).



Happy to know she is doing good ! It sure looks like she is building her udder ! I sure hope she gets more tolerant with you about that. Then you could test the milk... It would give you a better idea. 

Oh! I can't wait to see all of this year's foals and fillies!


----------



## mrichmond

Snickers IS getting huge. All these pregnant mare pics make me wish we had a mare...I’m up half the night anyway.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Oh wow. Can sure see a difference now! She looks like she may be dropping?


----------



## Pitter Patter

I think she has dropped or is dropping. Her sides don't stick out quite so far now (although it's still there). I like taking the photos because what I think I see and what the camera sees can be a little different. I didn't realize she was getting slab sided yet, but the camera doesn't usually lie! She is absolutely huge and very uncomfortable! Hoping this baby isn't as big as it seems, poor girl! Really nervous if I'll need a vet as mine is pretty unresponsive and not very encouraging. Fortunately, she has gotten a lot more friendly with me. Still doubt she'll let me get anything from udder, but may try in a day or two, depending on her reaction. I'm barely able to get a picture of her undercarriage without her walking off in the middle of it or kicking, but that's improving as well. Camera's been on for a while now and I am completely sleep deprived, like everyone else on foal watch! Just praying all ends well....


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter said:


> I think she has dropped or is dropping. Her sides don't stick out quite so far now (although it's still there). I like taking the photos because what I think I see and what the camera sees can be a little different. I didn't realize she was getting slab sided yet, but the camera doesn't usually lie! She is absolutely huge and very uncomfortable! Hoping this baby isn't as big as it seems, poor girl! Really nervous if I'll need a vet as mine is pretty unresponsive and not very encouraging. Fortunately, she has gotten a lot more friendly with me. Still doubt she'll let me get anything from udder, but may try in a day or two, depending on her reaction. I'm barely able to get a picture of her undercarriage without her walking off in the middle of it or kicking, but that's improving as well. Camera's been on for a while now and I am completely sleep deprived, like everyone else on foal watch! Just praying all ends well....



Were in with you Pitter Patter ! You'll be so happy when it ends, and all that foal watching will be so worth it ! I'll be praying that all goes well and that you have a safe foaling !

PS- Have you tried tying her while you try getting milk from her udder ? Mine got used to it when I tied her to cross-chains in aisle. Helped a lot ! She won't let me touch her if she not tied, but will be perfectly calm if she's on the cross-ties... just an idea !


----------



## Pitter Patter

JFNM miniatures said:


> Were in with you Pitter Patter ! You'll be so happy when it ends, and all that foal watching will be so worth it ! I'll be praying that all goes well and that you have a safe foaling !
> 
> PS- Have you tried tying her while you try getting milk from her udder ? Mine got used to it when I tied her to cross-chains in aisle. Helped a lot ! She won't let me touch her if she not tied, but will be perfectly calm if she's on the cross-ties... just an idea !


Unfortunately at this time I can only cross tie out in my yard using trees...Saving up for a barn. Right now they only have a large enclosed run in shed . Mine are completely at liberty (except for foaling stall we put up in the shed) and I always ask and approach. The only one who proves really difficult is my feral pony, Patches, but her trust is improving in very small increments. Snickers seems to be best if she doesn't feel trapped or caught. This way it is her idea whether to allow anything and our relationship has really grown in this past year I have had her. But I can't wait to have a better organized system and get my babies out of the weather. We had a nasty storm blow in last night. I was sure she would go then just so we'd have to go out in it! LOL.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here are Snickers' udder photos from 4/7/21 and 4/8/21.


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Pitter Patter said:


> Unfortunately at this time I can only cross tie out in my yard using trees...Saving up for a barn. Right now they only have a large enclosed run in shed . Mine are completely at liberty (except for foaling stall we put up in the shed) and I always ask and approach. The only one who proves really difficult is my feral pony, Patches, but her trust is improving in very small increments. Snickers seems to be best if she doesn't feel trapped or caught. This way it is her idea whether to allow anything and our relationship has really grown in this past year I have had her. But I can't wait to have a better organized system and get my babies out of the weather. We had a nasty storm blow in last night. I was sure she would go then just so we'd have to go out in it! LOL.




I sure hope she doesn't decide to foal when you have a storm !

She is clearly building that udder ! Won't be long before you see other signs.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Pitter Patter said:


> Here are Snickers' udder photos from 4/7/21 and 4/8/21. View attachment 43168
> View attachment 43169



That’s a lot of good progress! Woohooo!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How's she coming along ? I'm having troubles with the internet at home & logging in


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> How's she coming along ? I'm having troubles with the internet at home & logging in


She seems to be coming along ok. She's huge and miserable. Went from having a moody mare to a very sweet one, back to moody (and today that is putting it mildly!). Finally got some test strips but she's in a kicking mood, so I doubt I'll be able to use them at all. It's taken a year for her to trust enough just to touch her without getting kicked, sometimes randomly from behind! Doubt there will be enough time or bravery on my part to keep pushing the issue right now. Doesn't mean I still won't try from time to time, but at the moment I'm content having all MY body parts intact! It started snowing again here last night and today. That probably doesn't help anyone's mood. Here is the udder pic from last night and one from this morning.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Thats quite the lovely udder she is starting to produce  

Can I just say.......... I have never tested a mares milk with pool strips in 25 years ( and I dont begin to start now) , so your not on your own there !!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Snickers had her baby at 4 am today!! Little colt. Very strong! Literally born on it's feet! Mama delivered standing up. Baby broke open the bag himself with just his weight and movement. Front feet landed first and then the rest of him followed very quickly as she walked. All 4 hooves on the ground then he fell down. Mama did great cleaning him up. I came in with a towel and was threatened. I left then. It was -10 C (for our Canadian and Aussie friends!) and baby was very shivery. It was pure miracle to get blanket on without getting hurt ourselves! Doesn't seem to have any problems nursing. Passed meconium almost right away. Now has soft almost runny yellowish/brown stools, which I am hoping is from mama's milk. The only things I ended up using from foaling kit so far has been a towel (for me to sit on!) and baby's blanket. Called vet and left voice mail after 5 am and still haven't heard back from him. It is now 12 hours later.....UGH! I had planned a tetanus shot for baby immediately, colostrum gel, worm mama, etc. but she is extremely protective and it just iisn't safe yet. Thank God this is a good, strong foal and also a very, very special thanks to Taz for taking my phone call at such a terrible hour! She soothed my nerves and gave perfect advice.


----------



## Willow Flats

Congratulations! What a cutie. Best dressed little man! Happy for you!


----------



## PaintMeAMini

Pitter Patter said:


> Snickers had her baby at 4 am today!! Little colt. Very strong! Literally born on it's feet! Mama delivered standing up. Baby broke open the bag himself with just his weight and movement. Front feet landed first and then the rest of him followed very quickly as she walked. All 4 hooves on the ground then he fell down. Mama did great cleaning him up. I came in with a towel and was threatened. I left then. It was -10 C (for our Canadian and Aussie friends!) and baby was very shivery. It was pure miracle to get blanket on without getting hurt ourselves! Doesn't seem to have any problems nursing. Passed meconium almost right away. Now has soft almost runny yellowish/brown stools, which I am hoping is from mama's milk. The only things I ended up using from foaling kit so far has been a towel (for me to sit on!) and baby's blanket. Called vet and left voice mail after 5 am and still haven't heard back from him. It is now 12 hours later.....UGH! I had planned a tetanus shot for baby immediately, colostrum gel, worm mama, etc. but she is extremely protective and it just iisn't safe yet. Thank God this is a good, strong foal and also a very, very special thanks to Taz for taking my phone call at such a terrible hour! She soothed my nerves and gave perfect advice. View attachment 43347


He is precious congratulations!


----------



## Flying on boo

Congratulations he is very handsome in his coat!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

OMG !!!!!! BEST NEWS 

Congratulations , I am stoked for you 
Many mares can turn into the devil once they foal, perfectly normal that she is being protective. Just give her a little time to bond with him.

Good on you Taz for being there on the phone


----------



## mrichmond

What a cutie! I’m so glad it went well for all!


----------



## MerMaeve

OH MY GOSH YAAYYYY!!!!!! This made my day! Congratulations to Snickers and you, @Pitter Patter!
He is perfect, and so handsome is his little blanket!  ❤
Thanks for helping @Taz, despite being 4am.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Congratulations! Now you can finally sleep!


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Oh wow! Contrats! Your long wait is finally over!


----------



## Pitter Patter

And still no vet response!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Thought of a name yet?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

HOW DID I MISS THIS????? So happy for you! Love the baby blanket!  And very glad you had Taz there, via phone. 

The yellow/brown loose stool is indeed milk poop. It will become more brown and firm over the next few days.


----------



## Abby P

Yay! Congratulations, he is adorable!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Willow Flats said:


> Thought of a name yet?


A few names are floating around. Still can't decide!


----------



## Jodie

Oh my goodness!! Huge congratulations Pitter Patter! He most definitely was worth the wait, what a little darling


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pitter Patter said:


> A few names are floating around. Still can't decide!


Still tossing a few names around, but currently the best contender is "Jasper."


----------



## Abby P

I love the name Jasper for him! We had a wonderful cat when I was a kid named Jasper, he had similar coloring too!


----------



## mrichmond

Jasper is a great name for him! He’s really cute!


----------



## Willow Flats

Post more pictures! 

Is it warming up there any?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Willow Flats said:


> Post more pictures!
> 
> Is it warming up there any?


Weather is up and down with temps all over the place. One day it stays 20F and the next it is 60F, then at night back down to 15F. I will see if I can load more photos. Can't let them out to play much because another mare is intently focused on stealing the baby. So not any "fun" pictures yet. He was rearing and jumping yesterday but all I captured on camera was a blur! He's very strong and seems to be healthy. He will be one week old tomorrow and is perhaps one of the sweetest things I have ever seen. I'm in love!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV

Pitter Patter, what part of Michigan is Kingsley? My oldest grown foster daughter lives in Iron Mountain. She's been here in Oregon visiting and just flew back this morning.
Need to add..... She's leaving wonderful Spring weather (today it's supposed to be 70F.) and Iron Mt. has been getting snow for the last 4 days.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Pitter Patter, what part of Michigan is Kingsley? My oldest grown foster daughter lives in Iron Mountain. She's been here in Oregon visiting and just flew back this morning.
> Need to add..... She's leaving wonderful Spring weather (today it's supposed to be 70F.) and Iron Mt. has been getting snow for the last 4 days.


Iron Mountain is in Michigan's upper peninsula. Kingsley is about 25 miles southeast of Traverse City in the lower peninsula, if that helps. This is in the northern lower peninsula of Michigan. Our weather here is usually a little warmer than the U.P. but pretty similar. We were getting snow last night, along with a thunderstorm. Weather can be turbulent at times due to effect of Great Lakes. I think she may return disappointed.....


----------



## Flying on boo

Pitter Patter how are Snickers and Jasper?


----------



## Pitter Patter

They are good! I am in love with the little guy!


----------



## MerMaeve

Awwwww, he is adorable!! I think he was worth the wait!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Now I have a "surprise" baby due soon I think. Pepper became enormous from feeding round bales. Cut her back with nets and suddenly she went from very obese to this.......


----------



## Pitter Patter

Any opinions on much longer? She's stalled alone at night. Getting cameras up soon (I hope! I love being dependent on teenagers!)


----------



## MerMaeve

Wow, she is very pregnant! Good luck!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

No way to truly tell how far along she is solely from belly pictures. Does not look like she has a whole lot of udder development yet. Has she ever had a foal before?


----------



## Holly Chisholm

Do you have any test strips? I have some and can mail them to you.


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> No way to truly tell how far along she is solely from belly pictures. Does not look like she has a whole lot of udder development yet. Has she ever had a foal before?


Previous owner said she had a colt just before I got her a little over a year ago. Said she can't remember. It sounds like they don't do much but wait to see a baby on the ground. So no idea how she develops. I think there is some time but fairly close. Things are softening and relaxing. Everything but my high-strung Pepper!


Holly Chisholm said:


> Do you have any test strips? I have some and can mail them to you.


Thank you so much! Your offer is very kind! I already have test strips. What I don't have is a very compliant mama...Previous attempts have almost landed me a kick to the head. She was moody before but she's particularly irritable lately (I think that's a good sign!). Doesn't mean I won't keep trying though. Honestly though, I am lucky to get any decent picture of her because she is paranoid if I pay any attention to her belly, udder, back end. She's very unhappy about being stalled at night too, but the grain is helping her warm up to the idea!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Pitter Patter said:


> Any opinions on much longer? She's stalled alone at night. Getting cameras up soon (I hope! I love being dependent on teenagers!)


That's a pregnant belly if ever I've seen one  Not sure how long but I don't think you will be waiting as long as you did with snickers. 

Even though its hard to get too close to her , try and get a sneaky look at her udder when you can as you may notice the start of some development


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> That's a pregnant belly if ever I've seen one  Not sure how long but I don't think you will be waiting as long as you did with snickers.
> 
> Even though its hard to get too close to her , try and get a sneaky look at her udder when you can as you may notice the start of some development


She's been letting me get udder pictures at times. Depends on her mood! I'll be out there in a bit here and see where she's at. I sure hope her disposition gets better after the foaling (Snickers is so much sweeter now!). I don't blame them. I was a bit cranky too at the end of my pregnancies! Then I get to figure out tech stuff with cameras as my kiddo just took off for the evening. GRR...teenagers!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Any change in your girl?


----------



## Pitter Patter

She seems to be getting pretty close, how close I can't exactly say (of course!) but I do have her on foal watch. Was hoping for that tiny miracle while I had a few days off from work, but apparently she's going to make me wait it out a bit longer! Pretty sure within the month, most likely in the next 1-2 weeks (hopefully!) because sleep deprivation. I'm glad I just had a foal come into my life in April because I'm not quite so panic stricken (Thanks, Taz and Ryan!). There's a sign I'm learning to look for more now-stretching and discomfort. Snickers could have been a contortionist and Pepper is headed that way. In the last month or so it seems they do a lot more stretching to get comfortable. Looks something like some of the human yoga poses too! Having trouble loading pictures unfortunately. I think she's just waiting for the foal's "go ahead" signal


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Awesome, how is her udder?


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> Awesome, how is her udder?


Still a ways to go. Sometimes it's getting there and then disappears. Then comes back again the next day. Had a V belly last night but nothing now, just a round, dropped ball look.


----------



## elizabeth.conder

How’s your girl coming?


----------



## Pitter Patter

elizabeth.conder said:


> How’s your girl coming?


She's still hanging on to that baby! (and driving her human crazy in the process!) Everything is coming along nicely and she looks ready to go often, but then takes it back. She has had several V belly days and then it disappears by the next day. Beginning to wonder if she isn't just fully enjoying getting totally spoiled with all the attention, her own huge comfy stall, etc. Just worried about winter coming with a baby on the way!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder

Great! Any udder yet?


----------



## chunkii

Pitter Patter just wanted to say your little mare is adorable. How are things going?


----------



## Pitter Patter

Still waiting the long wait! Trying to be patient but it's hard when rough weather could start up at any time. Anytime now would be great. Off sick from work for the weekend. (Not COVID, thank goodness-already been there). Just sinus and lung infections. Likely from wearing masks all the time. But at least I'm home. Now if only Pepper and foal would be obliging! Udder is not at all cooperative.


----------



## Taz

Hope you feel better soon!! Come on Pepper.


----------



## Pitter Patter

So, In August this poor girl looked REALLY pregnant. Here she is on Nov 17. She is absolutely huge. (Although a very thick coat of winter hair has come in). Udder still not fully developing (at least as far as I know...I've been really sick and forgot my camera last couple of times I intended to take pictures...sorry!) Any thoughts? Her breathing is somewhat labored over the past couple of weeks. In August, She used to get "stuck" trying to get up from lying down position and has figured out to rock herself a few times before jumping to her feet. She's a former brood mare (well, I guess not so former anymore) so belly is likely pretty stretched out. Her belly shape changes a lot. A lot of belly activity so I know there's a baby in there. Not much history other than that. She is literally starting to look like a cow. Vet has not looked at her since she and Snickers were checked three months before Jasper was to arrive. Per vet at that time Snickers was only 3 months pregnant (but would have had to beat least 6 months along per birth date). When he checked Pepper on that day he said she was not pregnant. Jasper is 7 months tomorrow.
Sorry about picture placement here! This is her udder the same evening. Hard to see with all her hair. Any thoughts??? Thanks!


----------



## Pitter Patter

Here are a couple of comparison photos I just found.....

The first is July 8. The second one is Oct 2.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

She def has some work to do on that udder , but that may not happen till foaling. If she's one of those mares that doesn't bag up prior to foaling, then I would be watching she shape of her stomach as an indication she is getting closer. If she is massive and her sides are visibly sticking out when you are standing behind her , keep watching for her to be visibly less noticeable from behind. I also find change in temperament and personality an indication she is getting closer


----------



## Pitter Patter

Ryan Johnson said:


> She def has some work to do on that udder , but that may not happen till foaling. If she's one of those mares that doesn't bag up prior to foaling, then I would be watching she shape of her stomach as an indication she is getting closer. If she is massive and her sides are visibly sticking out when you are standing behind her , keep watching for her to be visibly less noticeable from behind. I also find change in temperament and personality an indication she is getting closer


Pepper's sides have narrowed considerably. No other changes. Maybe she's waiting for Spring! Her belly has "V'd" so many times I've lost count. I don't think she's quite ready though. Udder comes and goes. Ugh! Just terrified she's going to foal at the worst possible time of year and no barn, just a run in. I can really only keep her dry when stalled. It's quite basic really. Snow and ice and winds are here now. At least 6 more inches to fall this weekend. Am I the only one who hates winter?! Taz, Izzy will be first! ❄


----------



## Taz

You are not the only one who hates winter. I keep wondering why horses don't hibernate so we can too. That's really the only thing wrong with winter, I wouldn't mind it if I didn't have to go outside ever. We've got winter starting here now too 

I don't wish the 'never ending foal watch' on you but I really hope Pepper is the type of mare that shows it from the beginning and she's going to hold off until at least mid/late March.


----------



## chunkii

How are things going


----------



## Pitter Patter

chunkii said:


> How are things going


UGH...I've decided she's either NEVER going to have this baby OR there's more than one baby--YIKES! OR she swallowed someone....All are possible!! She's getting so big that on some days her belly almost reaches the ground and then other days hardly looks pregnant, is slab sided, v'd, the whole nine yards. I will be on foal watch forever I'm afraid. I think Taz may be right in that she showed right away...but who knows? Just keep watching and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...One thing I'm certain of---there is somebody in there! Just don't know when the grand entrance will be


----------



## Pitter Patter

So another month has rolled by since my last photos of Pepper! She's just even bigger now but that's about it. I'm now thinking perhaps she started showing that belly immediately after conception because I've been waiting for something significant to happen since I was so sure in AUGUST it would be any day. Such a bad judge of time! Poor Jasper needs a playmate. His emotional Mama, as I called her, passed away the other day and he is frantic still. While Patches wasn't his real mother and could not nurse him, he was always by her side and was very bonded to her. He's so lost. I keep pleading with Pepper to have her little one so at least he'll have something to watch before baby is big enough to be playing with him. So now a new question? Would a 7 month old be likely to attack a new foal? At the very least I think he'd be pretty rough even if he didn't mean to hurt anyone. Any thoughts on how or when to introduce them without a fence between them?


----------



## Taz

I'm so sorry, Jasper will adjust but it's hard watching them, not to mention going through it yourself.
I wouldn't worry at all about putting a foal out in your group with Pepper as mom. She is the hands down boss and won't put up with anything around her baby going by how she was when she was stealing Jasper. Snickers and Volt will be fine with the foal and Pepper should either keep a little one right with her or keep a VERY close eye on everything, probably keep him/her close for the first while. You might want to leave them in for the first couple/three days until she is over being super protective, sometimes the baby gets in the way of mom telling everyone to go away. I think it will be much easier than it was for you last year.


----------



## HersheyMint

I'm so sorry for the lost of of your emotional mama. It would be great if Jasper and the new to be foal bonded. Come on Pepper.


----------

